# Ladies Post Cute Pics of Yourself (Round 2)



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Since I merged the new thread with the old ladies post cute pics of yourself thread, I made a new one. (That one was 121 pages anyway)

SO here's a fresh new thread, old one has been closed.

Have at it!


----------



## CastingPearls

Second!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djudex

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Since I merged the new thread with the old ladies post cute pics of yourself thread, I made a new one. (That one was 121 pages anyway)
> 
> SO here's a fresh new thread, old one has been closed.
> 
> Have at it!



I always thought mods would have far more wrinkles, you look way too smooth and unstressed.

Nice to put a face to the name, I like the green!


----------



## Sasquatch!

So far? Yum yum!


----------



## Amaranthine

Just dyed my hair, so I figured I'd be a bit of a pic whore. Now I'm done for a bit =P


----------



## hbighappy

Amaranthine said:


> Just dyed my hair, so I figured I'd be a bit of a pic whore. Now I'm done for a bit =P




very nice exquisite dig the hair and the glasses


----------



## shuefly pie

Amaranthine said:


> Just dyed my hair, so I figured I'd be a bit of a pic whore. Now I'm done for a bit =P


You are like crazy pretty. 

Seriously. 

Glasses/no glasses...just pretty.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Amaranthine said:


> Just dyed my hair, so I figured I'd be a bit of a pic whore. Now I'm done for a bit =P



You are so beautyful, hun! You really are. Love your hair, too:wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> Just dyed my hair, so I figured I'd be a bit of a pic whore. Now I'm done for a bit =P



I, love . . . Lamp.


----------



## JScimitar

Wow! this thread is just shock full of sexy!!:bow:


----------



## coriander

Amaranthine said:


> Just dyed my hair, so I figured I'd be a bit of a pic whore. Now I'm done for a bit =P



Ack! Your lipstick is applied *perfectly*. It is also a great shade for your skin tone. I never manage to get either of those things right, so kudos to you! :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

Got my hair did today. And no glasses. :happy:


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

Amaranthine said:


> Just dyed my hair, so I figured I'd be a bit of a pic whore. Now I'm done for a bit =P



Haha! You look like your avatar! Awesomely pretty lady.


----------



## shuefly pie

Surlysomething said:


> Got my hair did today. And no glasses. :happy:


Purdy!

You're eyes look cool. Are they hazel?


----------



## Surlysomething

shuefly pie said:


> Purdy!
> 
> You're eyes look cool. Are they hazel?




Awww, thanks. Yes, they're hazel!


----------



## Amaranthine

Thank you everyone :blush:




Surlysomething said:


> Got my hair did today. And no glasses. :happy:



I love your hair. The gold in it goes so well with your eyes.


----------



## JulieD

Amaranthine said:


> I love your hair. The gold in it goes so well with your eyes.



its because she _*IS*_ made of gold!

And ladies, you all look so beautiful!


----------



## JulieD

i was made to go out to night...i'm glad i did... i couldn't decide which pic i liked better even though they are the same for the most part 

View attachment Picture 155.jpg


View attachment Picture 154.jpg


----------



## shuefly pie

Beauty! 

Hope you had fun.


----------



## Oldtimer76

JulieD said:


> i was made to go out to night...i'm glad i did... i couldn't decide which pic i liked better even though they are the same for the most part



Wow!:blush: You are sooo pretty!:wubu:
Love your smile, too...


----------



## hbighappy

all you ladies look great and beautiful Two thumbs up :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Amaranthine said:


> Just dyed my hair, so I figured I'd be a bit of a pic whore. Now I'm done for a bit =P



You always look awesome. LOVE that color.



Surlysomething said:


> ]
> Got my hair did today. And no glasses. :happy:



Beautiful. It feels wonderful to get your hair 'did does it? I know it does for me.



JulieD said:


> i was made to go out to night...i'm glad i did... i couldn't decide which pic i liked better even though they are the same for the most part



You're so pretty!


----------



## Kazak

Surlysomething said:


> Got my hair did today. And no glasses. :happy:



beautiful! like the hair. pretty smile. i LOVE your eyes.


----------



## coriander

Sooo I don't have access to a proper camera right now, but here's a pic I took of myself a few months ago (it's a grossly inaccurate representation of myself as my hair is now fuchsia, but it does the job):


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

coriander said:


> Sooo I don't have access to a proper camera right now, but here's a pic I took of myself a few months ago (it's a grossly inaccurate representation of myself as my hair is now fuchsia, but it does the job):



Ooooh, _Fight Club_ fan perchance?


----------



## coriander

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Ooooh, _Fight Club_ fan perchance?



Yep! Although, I haven't read the book or seen the movie in forever. I should really revisit them, or people will start to question my cred.


----------



## Oldtimer76

coriander said:


> Sooo I don't have access to a proper camera right now, but here's a pic I took of myself a few months ago (it's a grossly inaccurate representation of myself as my hair is now fuchsia, but it does the job):



Good looking lady here if you ask me:happy:
I guess the fuchsia suits you well:wubu:


----------



## Blackjack

coriander said:


> Sooo I don't have access to a proper camera right now, but here's a pic I took of myself a few months ago (it's a grossly inaccurate representation of myself as my hair is now fuchsia, but it does the job):



I see two Pahlaniuks and at least one Stephen King book in there.

Why? Because for some reason my eye is drawn more to bookshelves than cute girls.


----------



## coriander

Oldtimer76 said:


> Good looking lady here if you ask me:happy:
> I guess the fuchsia suits you well:wubu:



Thanks, my grandmother thinks so, too.  



> I see two Pahlaniuks and at least one Stephen King book in there.
> 
> Why? Because for some reason my eye is drawn more to bookshelves than cute girls.



Yep, that would be my roommate's bookshelf. He loves Palahniuk, and hates Stephen King. Yet for some reason, he also has that one Stephen King book floating around. Hmm...! :huh:


----------



## BBW_Bunny

One of my "cute" pics. :wubu:


----------



## Deacone

When I had more hair! 











:]


----------



## Zowie

Serious Zowie.


----------



## hbighappy

Deacone said:


> When I had more hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :]



Very Cool I dig the war paint


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

I don't usually wear this much make up but it was for grad photos and I do think it turned out rather well.


----------



## MasterShake

Zowie said:


> Serious Zowie.



Is Zowie-Zilla gonna have to choke a b-tch?!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> I don't usually wear this much make up but it was for grad photos and I do think it turned out rather well.


 

Great picture. You look regal.


----------



## Zowie

MasterShake said:


> Is Zowie-Zilla gonna have to choke a b-tch?!!



I was planning on pimp-slapping the roommate who keeps turning the heat down.


----------



## user 23567

Zowie said:


> I was planning on pimp-slapping the roommate who keeps turning the heat down.



My dog pimp slapped me last night because i was hogging all the covers :doh:


----------



## JayDanger

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> I don't usually wear this much make up but it was for grad photos and I do think it turned out rather well.



Wow...quite beautiful


----------



## Tracii

Not all that cute.LOL
Looks like I need to dust the mirror huh?


----------



## PinkRodery

A little drunk in this picture... and I'm smoking, so I look like a poser. 
All the same, its not too bad.
View attachment hhskskl.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

Deacone said:


> When I had more hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :]



Cutiepie!!:happy:


----------



## KittyKitten

Zowie said:


> Serious Zowie.



Zowie, you are looking lovely as usual!


----------



## SuperGuyver

Tracii said:


> Not all that cute.LOL
> Looks like I need to dust the mirror huh?



Non-sense you look great.:wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten

..........................


----------



## WVMountainrear

Don't know if it's particularly cute, but I kind of like the odd angle, so I'll say yes.


----------



## CastingPearls

*I* like the angle. Get over it if you don't.


----------



## WVMountainrear

CastingPearls said:


> *I* like the angle. Get over it if you don't.



You're so sassy.  And rightfully so, I might add. :bow:


----------



## Markt

happyface83 said:


> ..........................


Why hello there...
:smitten:


----------



## PinkRodery

lovelylady78 said:


> Don't know if it's particularly cute, but I kind of like the odd angle, so I'll say yes.



Oh my God, your eyes! So beautiful!


----------



## WVMountainrear

PinkRodery said:


> Oh my God, your eyes! So beautiful!



Thank you so much!


----------



## KittyKitten

Hey Mark! 

My big arms!!! Who wants to arm wrestle?


----------



## imfree

happyface83 said:


> Hey Mark!
> 
> My big arms!!! Who wants to arm wrestle?



I'll take you in 2:55! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuKeSUUK-A4 Hahaha, there! While you're swooning, I'll let go of your hand, your arm will fall over my itself, and I'll win by default, or is that by she swooned?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Well. I'm just lolling about the house, but I think this qualifies...a little.


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Well. I'm just lolling about the house, but I think this qualifies...a little.



I adore you, Raiv, 'mere and own me.:happy:


----------



## Miskatonic

BBW_Bunny said:


> One of my "cute" pics. :wubu:



Your cute pic is very cute!


----------



## Anjula

"cute" pic of me


----------



## FA_wro

Damn, didn't quite recognize you at first!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

imfree said:


> I adore you, Raiv, 'mere and own me.:happy:


Oh Edgar you say the sweetest things!



happyface83 said:


> Hey Mark!
> 
> My big arms!!! Who wants to arm wrestle?


What? No volunteers? They's skerrededed! 



Anjula said:


> "cute" pic of me


Cute indeed!


----------



## daddyoh70

happyface83 said:


> Hey Mark!
> 
> My big arms!!! Who wants to arm wrestle?



To quote the infamous Jeff Spicoli...."Right here dude"  Beautiful pic!



OneWickedAngel said:


> Well. I'm just lolling about the house, but I think this qualifies...a little.



Definitely qualifies!!! And where can I pick up an application for the position of Body Guard? 
Only problem is, hominahominahomina is the only thing that comes to mind when I look at that pic! So I may have a problem filling it out


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Oh Edgar you say the sweetest things!*
> 
> 
> What? No volunteers? They's skerrededed!
> 
> 
> Cute indeed!



'Course, Raiv, you know that ownership is dangerous, as it implies caressing me with the whole body and purring sweet things into my ears. Woo, hot!!!:smitten:

Oh, OK, here's an awesome song about being "owned".

Rufus and Chaka Khan-Ain't Nobody (Edgar's 45 of it.) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Li4gu_rFm8


----------



## daddyoh70

Surlysomething said:


> Got my hair did today. And no glasses. :happy:



Nice pic, you look great....as always!


----------



## hbighappy

Anjula said:


> "cute" pic of me


 Flower looks kool Rockabilly Like bonita


----------



## OneWickedAngel

daddyoh70 said:


> ...snip...
> Definitely qualifies!!! And where can I pick up an application for the position of Body Guard?
> Only problem is, hominahominahomina is the only thing that comes to mind when I look at that pic! So I may have a problem filling it out


HAHAHAHAHA! Drool free applications can be sent here: 40.861N 73.877W


----------



## Surlysomething

daddyoh70 said:


> Nice pic, you look great....as always!




Awwww. Thanks. :happy:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

So many beautiful girls, so little time

Life is cruel


----------



## Lil BigginZ

lovely ladies


----------



## Zowie

Big smiles.


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> Big smiles.


 
Very pretty! I think we're all up in each other's business this morning. Haha.

Have a GOOD day!


----------



## JulieD

Zowie said:


> Big smiles.



You DO look like a million bucks! Whoa...nice!


----------



## CastingPearls

Zowie said:


> Big smiles.


So pretty!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Zowie said:


> Big smiles.



My goodness! Look at that Million Dollar Wattage of a smile!


----------



## hbighappy

Zowie said:


> Big smiles.



nice hair do goes with the pink kool kool


----------



## AmazingAmy

Zowie said:


> Big smiles.



You are infinitely beautiful.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I ran in here because I thought Amy posted a picture . . . I feel stupid now.


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> Very pretty! I think we're all up in each other's business this morning. Haha.
> 
> Have a GOOD day!





JulieD said:


> You DO look like a million bucks! Whoa...nice!





CastingPearls said:


> So pretty!





OneWickedAngel said:


> My goodness! Look at that Million Dollar Wattage of a smile!





hbighappy said:


> nice hair do goes with the pink kool kool





AmazingAmy said:


> You are infinitely beautiful.



You guys are the best, thank you.


----------



## Blackjack

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I ran in here because I thought Amy posted a picture . . . I feel stupid now.



You too, huh?


----------



## NJDoll

I have so many pictures.. but this pic makes me happy. Sad face= win. This face has gotten me away with many things growing up! 

View attachment sad face=win.jpg


----------



## fluffyandcute

Me cheesin 

View attachment amy cute smile.jpg


----------



## imfree

fluffyandcute said:


> Me cheesin



Ha!, cute as ever, Neighbor!


----------



## fluffyandcute

imfree said:


> Ha!, cute as ever, Neighbor!



Thank you! Hope your doing well.


----------



## Robbro

Wow, Coriandar, Anjula, and fluffyandcute are really accenting my recent sweet tooth upswing! 

Can it be a good thing to have had half a pizza, 4 donuts, and a huge chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes, corn, green beans and a roll for my last 3 meals and then see this thread?? Really, really gets me back in the mood to overeat (pats stuffed belly!) :wubu:

Thanks ladies!


----------



## analikesyourface

I guess this is semi-cute :/ 

View attachment Capture.jpg


----------



## OneHauteMama

Here are some recent pics....It's been awhile...


----------



## MasterShake

analikesyourface said:


> I guess this is semi-cute :/



Hubba hubba, you're full-on cute, Ms. Lady!


----------



## analikesyourface

MasterShake said:


> Hubba hubba, you're full-on cute, Ms. Lady!



Awh, thanks :3


----------



## imfree

MasterShake said:


> Hubba hubba, you're full-on cute, Ms. Lady!



Agree!!! This oldster's been around long enough to know, too.


----------



## Hole

From my university graduation in November.


----------



## Anjula

Hole said:


> From my university graduation in November.



Im in love with your hair! :wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hole said:


> From my university graduation in November.



Great picture and congratulations on your graduation!


----------



## FishCharming

Hole said:


> From my university graduation in November.



sweet baby jesus! :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hole said:


> From my university graduation in November.



GOR - GEE - MUTHA - FREAKIN - OUS!

Congratulations!


----------



## MasterShake

Anjula said:


> Im in love with your hair! :wubu:



I'm in love with her hat! 

Congratz, Hole!!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

That is some sexy hair, aye.

I *love* your eyebrows.


----------



## imfree

Hole said:


> From my university graduation in November.



Congratulations on your graduation. Thank you for posting such a lovely picture of you, your smile is absolutely radiant!


----------



## Robbro

analikesyourface said:


> I guess this is semi-cute :/




You are a pretty good guesser, or just totally unaware of how cute you really are


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hole said:


> From my university graduation in November.


*
congrats



*


----------



## CastingPearls

On my laptop....


----------



## Oirish

Hole said:


> From my university graduation in November.



Congratulations! It's an awesome time to enter the job market, isn't it?  Good luck!


----------



## Amaranthine

CastingPearls said:


> On my laptop....



That top is so pretty! You look gorgeous.


----------



## vinarian

Hole said:


> From my university graduation in November.



many congratulations on the gradumucation!


----------



## sweetheart5950

fluffyandcute said:


> Me cheesin



I just can't help to notice how extreamly beautiful you are. So beautiful. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Cross-posted from the recent pics of you thread...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WOW! Awesome make-up job, Lainey. Your eyes are completely mesmerizing!


----------



## JenFromOC

Ok...so the pic won't post...forget it.


----------



## djudex

JenFromOC said:


> Ok...so the pic won't post...forget it.



I'll never forget it....NEVARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!

You know, it's harder to find a picture of Ralph Wiggum playing George Washington than one might think...


----------



## JenFromOC

Not sure if I've posted this one before, but I like it, so here ya go lol





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## djudex

JenFromOC said:


> Not sure if I've posted this one before, but I like it, so here ya go lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



You possess a fine posterior young lady. Or to quote the vernacular


----------



## ManBeef

If I have a nice rack, can I poet pics here?


----------



## Blackjack

djudex said:


> You possess a fine posterior young lady. Or to quote the vernacular



AMEN......


----------



## Ninja Glutton

JenFromOC said:


> Not sure if I've posted this one before, but I like it, so here ya go lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Ah, Jen. Looking as scrumptious and beautiful as always.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Zowie said:


> Serious Zowie.



Cute and serious at the same time


----------



## rellis10

JenFromOC said:


> Not sure if I've posted this one before, but I like it, so here ya go lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Lookings fantastic as always, Jen. :bow:


----------



## dustin946

JenFromOC said:


> Not sure if I've posted this one before, but I like it, so here ya go lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Wow simply beautiful! To think you're here in the OC too!


----------



## PinkRodery

Spose that kind of counts.


----------



## Zowie

PinkRodery said:


> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/190091_1441876025878_1802403792_801379_2918954_n.jpg[/I
> 
> Spose that kind of counts.[/QUOTE]
> 
> You are so CUTE!


----------



## DoktorSick

wow !! Where all you find females before i got married !


----------



## OneWickedAngel

JenFromOC said:


> Not sure if I've posted this one before, but I like it, so here ya go lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Very nice assets, Jenn!



PinkRodery said:


> Spose that kind of counts.



Yes, yes it does!


----------



## PinkRodery

Zowie said:


> You are so CUTE!



Thank you. ^^


----------



## KittyKitten

Beautiful Jen! ......................................


----------



## Ninja Glutton

happyface83 said:


> Beautiful Jen! ......................................



Your lips and eyes are the epitome of sexiness


----------



## KittyKitten

Ninja Glutton said:


> Your lips and eyes are the epitome of sexiness



Thank you, Ninja.


----------



## Amaranthine

New hair...thought I'd mix it up a bit. I feel like such a pic whore since I've been too busy to post much else around here >.<


----------



## Sasquatch!

Oh my gosh amaranthine you look blinkin' awful.


----------



## DesignAddict

Amaranthine said:


> New hair...thought I'd mix it up a bit. I feel like such a pic whore since I've been too busy to post much else around here >.<



Looks really good


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Amaranthine said:


> New hair...thought I'd mix it up a bit. I feel like such a pic whore since I've been too busy to post much else around here >.<



Why so serious?


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> New hair...thought I'd mix it up a bit. I feel like such a pic whore since I've been too busy to post much else around here >.<



i like it! you look more mature!


----------



## Freedumb

Sweet jesus, I'm in sexy heaven.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I'm obviously contemplating my next thought-provoking Dimensions post...or something.


----------



## Artemisia

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm obviously contemplating my next thought-provoking Dimensions post...or something.



You probably have people say this all the time, but your eyes are amazing! 

Here's one of me, just out of the shower (hair's still a bit wet) -







This one's cuter, though (tried to pose with my kitty, he turned his head away!)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm obviously contemplating my next thought-provoking Dimensions post...or something.


Thought provoking...or laughter inducing perhaps? 



Artemisia said:


> You probably have people say this all the time, but your eyes are amazing!
> 
> Here's one of me, just out of the shower (hair's still a bit wet) -
> 
> This one's cuter, though (tried to pose with my kitty, he turned his head away!)



Hi Artemisia! Pretty name ad lovely pictures. (Kitty knew he couldn't compete with you and turned away.)

Welcome to Dimensions!


----------



## Artemisia

OneWickedAngel said:


> Thought provoking...or laughter inducing perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Artemisia! Pretty name ad lovely pictures. (Kitty knew he couldn't compete with you and turned away.)
> 
> Welcome to Dimensions!



Thank you! :blush: Happy to be here.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Artemisia said:


> You probably have people say this all the time, but your eyes are amazing!



Thank you very much. :happy:



OneWickedAngel said:


> Thought provoking...or laughter inducing perhaps?



Hopefully both...those are my favorite posts.


----------



## KittyKitten

Just dropping by again....


----------



## mel

when my hair was a bit longer


----------



## Zandoz

mel said:


> when my hair was a bit longer



Lovely, as always.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

mel said:


> when my hair was a bit longer



Probably the cutest mole I've ever seen :wubu:


----------



## JenFromOC

happyface83 said:


> Just dropping by again....



You are so beautiful....and I swear, I'm not stalking you. LOL


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

mel said:


> when my hair was a bit longer



Gods... so cute. Everything. Although I admit to most liking your eyes and nose...


----------



## toomuchspagett

airin it out!


----------



## Goreki

REGROWTH OF DOOOM!





I also had my mad purple room painted whitey yellowey, because we're selling the house and people are lame and don't want purple bedrooms.


----------



## Never2fat4me

mel said:


> when my hair was a bit longer



You are always so adorable! I am totally in love with your chin dimple.

Chris :wubu:


----------



## luvbigfellas

For everyone's viewing pleasure  

View attachment Photo14682.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton

luvbigfellas said:


> For everyone's viewing pleasure



Very cute!


----------



## Lottie

hey guys!! this is me! im new around here! im quite a big girl, 6"1 with a lovely soft squishy middle :wubu:
View attachment IMG_0281.jpg

View attachment IMG_0283.jpg

View attachment IMG_0282.jpg


----------



## djudex

Lottie said:


> hey guys!! this is me! im new around here! im quite a big girl, 6"1 with a lovely soft squishy middle :wubu:
> View attachment 92111
> 
> View attachment 92112
> 
> View attachment 92113



Tall women, always a fine thing :happy:

Welcome to the madhouse


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Goreki said:


> REGROWTH OF DOOOM!
> I also had my mad purple room painted whitey yellowey, because we're selling the house and people are lame and don't want purple bedrooms.


The pink hair is peefect, but those plain walls do not suit you at all. Have you bought the purple paint for the next place yet?



luvbigfellas said:


> For everyone's viewing pleasure


Our pleasure indeed!



Lottie said:


> hey guys!! this is me! im new around here! im quite a big girl, 6"1 with a lovely soft squishy middle :wubu:


 Hello Lottie, LUV that platinum hair on you!!! Welcome to Dims!!


----------



## Anjula

Lottie said:


> hey guys!! this is me! im new around here! im quite a big girl, 6"1 with a lovely soft squishy middle :wubu:
> 
> View attachment 92113



You look great! This length fits you well! Welcome to DIMS!


----------



## Vageta

Lottie said:


> hey guys!! this is me! im new around here! im quite a big girl, 6"1 with a lovely soft squishy middle :wubu:
> 
> 
> Yup, you are a cutie!


----------



## Lottie

Thanks sugarplum x


----------



## ManBeef

luvbigfellas said:


> For everyone's viewing pleasure



Well my view was just all kinds of pleasured


----------



## ManBeef

NJDoll said:


> I have so many pictures.. but this pic makes me happy. Sad face= win. This face has gotten me away with many things growing up!



you're sad face... it pleases me... in ways of goodness. I HAVE BEEN YUMMIED!!!


----------



## ManBeef

Anjula said:


> "cute" pic of me



... I'M JEALOUS...


----------



## Vageta

Lottie said:


> Thanks sugarplum x



I love being called sugarplum :eat2:


----------



## Fatguy21

toomuchspagett said:


> airin it out!



I love this pic. Your really cute. You have a cute belly too. I love it when a big girl puffs up here cheeks. Thats so adorable. hehe looks like you have been inflated


----------



## luvbigfellas

I'm such a pic whore  

View attachment 174065_1095034413_6669154_q.jpg


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

luvbigfellas said:


> I'm such a pic whore



your eyes look like they are amazing


----------



## Goreki

File this one under; My Day Job is better than Yours.


----------



## luvbigfellas

What a lovely bunny!


----------



## Anjula

cute pics sucks


----------



## CastingPearls

Goreki said:


> File this one under; My Day Job is better than Yours.



This pic is all kinds of awesome perfection



Anjula said:


> cute pics sucks




Still cute though!


----------



## Anjula

CastingPearls said:


> This pic is all kinds of awesome perfection


indeed! I love it! 




CastingPearls said:


> Still cute though!



you're too kind!


----------



## Rathkhan

Anjula said:


> cute pics sucks
> 
> 
> 8TYpk.jpg



Looking beautiful!


----------



## Anjula

Rathkhan said:


> Looking beautiful!



thanks :happy:


----------



## Nonsensical_Mime

From I think two or so years ago (high school webcam photos FTW), but still not the worst pic of me. [Because everyone looks better in monochrome xD...] 

View attachment Profile Pic.jpg


----------



## ITheFire

I post all my photography and self portraits here: http://dailybooth.com/FacinorousFire


Take a look it you'd like.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

this last page is AWESOME


----------



## Rathkhan

Nonsensical_Mime said:


> From I think two or so years ago (high school webcam photos FTW), but still not the worst pic of me. [Because everyone looks better in monochrome xD...]



Hiya, looking great!


----------



## Cors

So many adorable ladies! Thanks for sharing, y'all.


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Anjula said:


> cute pics sucks



what a very sexy look, sultry but cute all in one


----------



## Bearsy

Anjula said:


> cute pics sucks



Damn it, I can't rep you again!


----------



## PinkRodery

Eh.


----------



## biglynch

hot hot hot! i think i'm gonna like it here.


----------



## luvbigfellas

I figured I could post something.  

View attachment Photo1686.jpg


----------



## Anjula

Robbie_Rob said:


> what a very sexy look, sultry but cute all in one


thanks!


Bearsy said:


> Damn it, I can't rep you again!



I can't think of any normal answer, so I will better be quiet


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Anjula said:


> cute pics sucks



You are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## biglynch

luvbigfellas said:


> I figured I could post something.



cute as! i love happy face.


----------



## MissAshley

I was at a club trying to do a cartwheel






Me (white shirt) with my family


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Nonsensical_Mime said:


> From I think two or so years ago (high school webcam photos FTW), but still not the worst pic of me. [Because everyone looks better in monochrome xD...]



Damn. I suddenly find myself wishing I lived a couple hours north-northwest. = P


----------



## Rathkhan

luvbigfellas said:


> I figured I could post something.



Cute AND Sexy!!!


----------



## Bearsy

Anjula said:


> I can't think of any normal answer, so I will better be quiet



Hahahaha!
:wubu:


----------



## Goreki

Thanks guys XD


----------



## Anjula

Ninja Glutton said:


> You are absolutely gorgeous


:blush: thanks NG



MissAshley said:


> ]



you're very pretty!


----------



## Robbie_Rob

PinkRodery said:


> Eh.



very attractive my fellow Irish Cailin


----------



## djudex

MissAshley said:


> I was at a club trying to do a cartwheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me (white shirt) with my family



I can't believe no one has commented yet, you're cute as a button MissAshley! Welcome to the BHM/FFA board


----------



## MissAshley

djudex said:


> I can't believe no one has commented yet, you're cute as a button MissAshley! Welcome to the BHM/FFA board



Aww thank you! There are so many gorgeous people here.


----------



## Sasquatch!

MissAshley said:


> Aww thank you! There are so many gorgeous people here.



Why thanks!

What is your purpose here?


----------



## djudex

Don't mind Sassy, he's sassy.


----------



## Sasquatch!

djudex said:


> Don't mind Sassy, he's sassy.



Oh djudex! :batting:

I am curious though.


----------



## PinkRodery

Robbie_Rob said:


> very attractive my fellow Irish Cailin



Aww, go raibh maith agat.


----------



## JulieD

this is from 2 Friday nights ago, I posted it on FB and have received a lot of good compliments...so i figured why not here too :batting: 

View attachment 203087_100000908124651_5828147_n.jpg


----------



## Robbie_Rob

well here come some more compliments julie. Beautiful, classy and extremely desirable. keep em coming


----------



## CastingPearls

JulieD said:


> this is from 2 Friday nights ago, I posted it on FB and have received a lot of good compliments...so i figured why not here too :batting:


Gorgeous lady!


----------



## CastingPearls

Crossposting from the recent pics thread:


----------



## FishCharming

JulieD said:


> this is from 2 Friday nights ago, I posted it on FB and have received a lot of good compliments...so i figured why not here too :batting:



haaaaaaaaaaayyy!


----------



## Surlysomething

Wait a second, where did all my hair go?

:huh::batting:


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> Wait a second, where did all my hair go?
> 
> ...snipped IMG...



Surlysomething, I think your hair went Curlysomething.


----------



## bladenite78

so many beautiful ladies, so few words to do them all justice.


----------



## Goreki

JulieD said:


> this is from 2 Friday nights ago, I posted it on FB and have received a lot of good compliments...so i figured why not here too :batting:


 Whoah! I cannot rep you! noo!


----------



## Surlysomething

Wow, one comment. (Thanks imfree  )

You guys rock! Haha


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> Wait a second, where did all my hair go?
> 
> :huh::batting:



Shortening your curls for the new summer 'do?

I think this picture needs some Canucks facepaint

Either way, cute


----------



## MasterShake

As usual, some very pretty ladies here!


----------



## Surlysomething

Ninja Glutton said:


> Shortening your curls for the new summer 'do?
> 
> I think this picture needs some Canucks facepaint
> 
> Either way, cute


 

I was hating the amount of time it took me to tame my mane. Haha.

It will be a lot cooler, that's for sure...carrying around that amount of hair in the summer was like wearing a carpet on my head.


----------



## theronin23

Ninja Glutton said:


> Shortening your curls for the new summer 'do?
> 
> I think this picture needs some Canucks facepaint
> 
> Either way, cute



Won't do any good. Boston in 6.

They have to. I have too much riding on it with my girlfriend from British Columbia lol


----------



## Morbid

WOW there's ALOT of beautiful women on this board... :smitten::bow:


I didn't know that there were so many women who liked us BHM's.. 
Thank you to all of you.. just because we're bigger guys don't mean we don't want someone to love us for who we are and what we look like also...


Big hugs to all you sexy ladies..

Morbid (Morbid313 in DimChat)


----------



## Surlysomething

theronin23 said:


> Won't do any good. Boston in 6.
> 
> They have to. I have too much riding on it with my girlfriend from British Columbia lol


 

Are you a hockey fan? I've never seen you post anything about it. Haha.
Are you even from Boston? 

Yeah, we get a bit lippy in Canada when it comes to hockey.


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> Are you a hockey fan? I've never seen you post anything about it. Haha.
> Are you even from Boston?
> 
> Yeah, we get a bit lippy in Canada when it comes to hockey.



SURLY!!! LET'S START A RIOT!!!

No joke, there's a 'marching band' that practises in the building next to mine. They were playing a sad-ass funeral march after that last dreadful game.


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> SURLY!!! LET'S START A RIOT!!!
> 
> No joke, there's a 'marching band' that practises in the building next to mine. They were playing a sad-ass funeral march after that last dreadful game.


 

Oh, that's hilarious. You see, I put all my emotional energy into the '94 series so I learned my lesson then. I love the playoffs this year, but it's not my life. 

I will riot for more coffee and cookies though!


----------



## Tad

Zowie said:


> SURLY!!! LET'S START A RIOT!!!



....and there is the Quebec-er in you talking!  

But you are supposed to wait until they actually win the cup (which after the last couple of games....is looking more in doubt  )


----------



## Zowie

I know nothing about Hockey, for the fandom that goes with it. All I know that, you riot if you win, you riot if you lose. RIOT!!!

Imma go flip a car.


----------



## Tad

Zowie said:


> I know nothing about Hockey, for the fandom that goes with it. All I know that, you riot if you win, you riot if you lose. RIOT!!!
> 
> .



My wife has become a big fan of whilethemenwatch.com, which is basically a running conversation of two women who are married to sports fans, but who are not themselves fans, during things like the stanley cup (they do live streaming voice). In all honesty, they are pretty darn funny--I don't mind having the TV on mute and listening to them instead.


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> I know nothing about Hockey, for the fandom that goes with it. All I know that, you riot if you win, you riot if you lose. RIOT!!!
> 
> Imma go flip a car.


 

The rioting was horrifyng in '94. I was so embarssed for this city.

But then again, it was mainly Surrey that came to town and did that.


THANKS SURREY!


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> The rioting was horrifyng in '94. I was so embarssed for this city.
> 
> But then again, it was mainly Surrey that came to town and did that.
> 
> 
> THANKS SURREY!



I'd forgotten about that, I was thinking of the riots in Montreal after their cup wins in the early 90's. 

Yah, welcome to Canada, where most of our riots are inspired by hockey! :doh:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Less Hockey more Hickeys!


----------



## Tad

Sasquatch! said:


> Less Hockey more Hickeys!



What!?! Run this blasphemer over with a zamboni!


----------



## Goldilocks

Hai guise, I thought I might make up for the not-so flattering pic I posted, so I got some nice ones!





I'm on my pajamas and I don't care





Toasty winter clothes





Messy computer room is messy


----------



## Sasquatch!

Goldilocks you look truly delightful.


*runs away from hockey riot*


----------



## Magusz

Goldilocks said:


> Hai guise, I thought I might make up for the not-so flattering pic I posted, so I got some nice ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on my pajamas and I don't care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toasty winter clothes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Messy computer room is messy



you are very beautiful! 
love your smile


----------



## RoseVivaciou

1 of my showgirl pics. i tend to avoid full length photos of me. but this was for charity


----------



## Morbid

RoseVivaciou said:


> 1 of my showgirl pics. i tend to avoid full length photos of me. but this was for charity



and you look fantastic also


----------



## theronin23

Surlysomething said:


> Are you a hockey fan? I've never seen you post anything about it. Haha.
> Are you even from Boston?
> 
> Yeah, we get a bit lippy in Canada when it comes to hockey.



I'm not a hockey fan per se. I am a die hard Boston sports fan because I'm from New Hampshire, so those are our teams. I prefer my Sox, Pats, and Celtics, but my girl is a RABID Canucks fan, so we made a little wager on the outcome.

Subsequently, I am never allowed to mention the last two games, ever. EVER.


----------



## hostesshoho

recent pic 

View attachment bfl 2.jpg


----------



## fritzi

Tad said:


> Yah, welcome to Canada, where most of our riots are inspired by hockey! :doh:



 If you have riots inspired by hockey that's proof enough that you have no real problems!


----------



## Oirish

PinkRodery said:


> Eh.



Gorgeous darlin'. Just gorgeous.


----------



## DVSShank

Amaranthine said:


> Just dyed my hair, so I figured I'd be a bit of a pic whore. Now I'm done for a bit =P



OMG ! You're hair(and everything else) looks great !


----------



## DVSShank

JulieD said:


> i was made to go out to night...i'm glad i did... i couldn't decide which pic i liked better even though they are the same for the most part



I love that smile !


----------



## DVSShank

Anjula said:


> "cute" pic of me



Beautiful ! Truly.:bow:


----------



## DVSShank

I don't want to keep blowing up this thread with every pic posted on here..(there would be MANY) But let me say, (I probably speak for a lot of people here..) you ladies are all so beautiful in so many different ways. Thank u all for sharing your pics !:bow:


----------



## DVSShank

Surlysomething said:


> Wow, one comment. (Thanks imfree  )
> 
> You guys rock! Haha





Zowie said:


> I know nothing about Hockey, for the fandom that goes with it. All I know that, you riot if you win, you riot if you lose. RIOT!!!
> 
> Imma go flip a car.



..... That sums it up.


----------



## imfree

Zowie said:


> I know nothing about Hockey, for the fandom that goes with it. All I know that, you riot if you win, you riot if you lose. RIOT!!!
> 
> Imma go flip a car.



Ha!, here's one I heard on TV, "I went to a fight and a hockey game broke out"!


----------



## theronin23

Erm...make that Boston in 7.


----------



## PinkRodery

Oirish said:


> Gorgeous darlin'. Just gorgeous.



Awww, thank you.


----------



## daddyoh70

CastingPearls said:


> Crossposting from the recent pics thread:


Great shots! :smitten:



Surlysomething said:


> Wait a second, where did all my hair go?
> 
> :huh::batting:



Always with the Hotness!!! Nice pic!



Goldilocks said:


> Hai guise, I thought I might make up for the not-so flattering pic I posted, so I got some nice ones!
> 
> I'm on my pajamas and I don't care
> 
> Toasty winter clothes
> 
> Messy computer room is messy



Welcome to Dimensions! Beautiful shots, you have a lovely smile!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Meh...


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to OneWickedAngel again



Aargh! NO! NO! NO!


----------



## Goreki

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Aargh! NO! NO! NO!


NO! I have the same problem!


----------



## CastingPearls

I got her. You look faboo, Rai!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Aargh! NO! NO! NO!





Goreki said:


> NO! I have the same problem!





CastingPearls said:


> I got her. You look faboo, Rai!!!



:bow::bow::bow: Thank you!


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

Can I just say that you look awesomely beautiful with your hair like that? It frames your lovely face so perfectly (and no, I'm not being flattering simply to be flattering...I'm being honest). Plus, I have a thing for gals with long-ish hair. :batting:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to OneWickedAngel again


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Can I just say that you look awesomely beautiful with your hair like that? It frames your lovely face so perfectly (and no, I'm not being flattering simply to be flattering...I'm being honest). Plus, I have a thing for gals with long-ish hair. :batting:



As the only pic (so far) on this page, I'm going to make a presumption and say why thank you, BRL! :happy:



Lil BigginZ said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to OneWickedAngel again


Aww LBZ, thanks! :kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Tracii

OWA you are one pretty lady!!!:bow:


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

OneWickedAngel said:


> As the only pic (so far) on this page, I'm going to make a presumption and say why thank you, BRL! :happy:



You presume correctly. :kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dear One Wicked Angel: You have big sexy boobs........errrr I mean smile. Green Eyed Fairy


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tracii said:


> OWA you are one pretty lady!!!:bow:


Thanks Tracii!:kiss2:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Dear One Wicked Angel: You have big sexy boobs........errrr I mean smile. Green Eyed Fairy


LMAO! Thanks Greenie!:kiss2:


----------



## coyote wild

Oh my god. If I am a fortunate man, the next woman to break my heart will be a member of this forum. You are all beautiful!


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Dear One Wicked Angel: You have big sexy boobs........errrr I mean smile. Green Eyed Fairy



Argh! Double Argh! Triple Argh!



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Green Eyed Fairy again.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

OneWickedAngel said:


> Meh...​



Your smile is infectious.

Always the picture of beauty


----------



## topher38

OneWickedAngel said:


> Meh...



WOW just WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Argh! Double Argh! Triple Argh!



Dammit! BEHAVE - BRL!



Ninja Glutton said:


> Your smile is infectious.
> 
> Always the picture of beauty





topher38 said:


> WOW just WOW!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you gentlemen! :happy: :kiss2:


----------



## KittyKitten

Excuse the dark lighting


----------



## imfree

happyface83 said:


> Excuse the dark lighting



No excuse needed, Beautiful Young Lady. A few minutes with PI 2000 is all it takes to see the picture better. 

View attachment Happyface83 wrkd wb mdsm.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

happyface83 said:


> Excuse the dark lighting



So :happy: to see Happy! :bounce: Hello beautiful stranger! Where have you been hiding?


----------



## Rathkhan

happyface83 said:


> Excuse the dark lighting



Hmmm I gave it a whirl, correcting some of the colors, lights, and grains over the picture, focusing on the face  am I close? LOL (Close is always a good sign!)


----------



## hsilvers

welp...here's me  

View attachment me 3.jpg


View attachment me2.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

hsilvers said:


> welp...here's me



Hi HSilvers, welcome to Dims, beautiful lady!!


----------



## hsilvers

OneWickedAngel said:


> Hi HSilvers, welcome to Dims, beautiful lady!!



Thank you for the welcome OneWickedAngel :happy:


----------



## s!gma

hsilvers said:


> welp...here's me




cuuuuute!

you look like Scarlett joHanson


----------



## hsilvers

:blush:


SteamArtin said:


> cuuuuute!
> 
> you look like Scarlett joHanson



Really? I've never gotten that before... but thank you :blush:


----------



## Sasquatch!

SteamArtin said:


> cuuuuute!
> 
> you look like Scarlett joHanson



Hmmm.....yeah...I can see it in the first picture too.

The second one looks a bit more like Jessica Rabbit.


----------



## hsilvers

Sasquatch! said:


> Hmmm.....yeah...I can see it in the first picture too.
> 
> The second one looks a bit more like Jessica Rabbit.



Do I have to find a red dress then?


----------



## biglynch

hsilvers said:


> Do I have to find a red dress then?



I think I speak for everyone when I say YES!


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

biglynch said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say YES!



This is a good man.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

hsilvers said:


> Do I have to find a red dress then?



Ya gotta promise to make it a Motivational Poster with 'I'm not bad, I'm just drawn that way!'


----------



## bladenite78

beautiful women as always, I think she has her own beauty though, no need to borrow the face of someone else when you look that good


----------



## hsilvers

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Ya gotta promise to make it a Motivational Poster with 'I'm not bad, I'm just drawn that way!'



Can I ask what I'm motivating people to do?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Ya gotta promise to make it a Motivational Poster with 'I'm not bad, I'm just drawn that way!'





hsilvers said:


> Can I ask what I'm motivating people to do?



*BEHAVE BRL!!! She's brand new here!! BEHAVE!!!*


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 94856

I love this thread... the ladies are looking mighty fine. :kiss2:


----------



## biglynch

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 94856
> 
> I love this thread... the ladies are looking mighty fine. :kiss2:



Loving this pic. Red lipstick just makes a lady 100% naughtyer looking. Can i say that? or am i going to get a beating off the feminist police.

Crumbs


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 94856
> 
> I love this thread... the ladies are looking mighty fine. :kiss2:



Hubba -freakin- hubba lady! RAWR!


----------



## HDANGEL15

OneWickedAngel said:


> Hubba -freakin- hubba lady! RAWR!


*
hells yeah.....gorgeous*


----------



## LeoGibson

Great pictures everyone,This site is truly filled with an abundance of gorgeous women.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Maybe not the cutest pic I've ever taken, a little dark, but I think it'll do.


----------



## ObiWantsU

luvbigfellas said:


> Maybe not the cutest pic I've ever taken, a little dark, but I think it'll do.



Dark, darling, cute, mesmerizing, lovely, gorgeous, enchanting...


----------



## Rathkhan

hsilvers said:


> welp...here's me



Beautiful! I like the pictures!


----------



## Rathkhan

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 94856
> 
> I love this thread... the ladies are looking mighty fine. :kiss2:



Yes they are! Yourself DEFINITELY included!! :wubu:


----------



## Aust99

Thanks for the kind comments folks. Look forward to other ladies posting their cute pics.


----------



## Amaranthine

Just throwing a picture up- from my house in England, no less


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> Just throwing a picture up- from my house in England, no less



You look adequate.


----------



## biglynch

Firstly I hope England is treating you well Amaranthine, and is it just me or has the level and volume of hot pictures, and beautiful ladies gone through the roof.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Amaranthine said:


> Just throwing a picture up- from my house in England, no less



Ooo, how sexy

...I'm talking about the camera, of course


----------



## CastingPearls

Amaranthine said:


> Just throwing a picture up- from my house in England, no less


You're adequately stunning as always. LOL


----------



## Rathkhan

Amaranthine said:


> Just throwing a picture up- from my house in England, no less



Is it too soon to say, Marry Me? LOL :wubu::wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

Actually it's probably too late.


----------



## Rathkhan

CastingPearls said:


> Actually it's probably too late.



Story of my life!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Amaranthine said:


> Just throwing a picture up- from my house in England, no less



You changed your hair, or is it the lighting? Love the shoes!

You look lovely (and happy) Amy. England seems to be treating you very well  :happy:


----------



## bladenite78

All the women on this site are lovely.







and the pictures are beautiful too


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Here's a close-up:


----------



## PaperZombie

Amaranthine said:


> Just throwing a picture up- from my house in England, no less



Good god you're a stunner!


----------



## Albino_taters

hsilvers said:


> welp...here's me



I have to say, those are some piercing blue eyes u have.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Here's a close-up:



Hey GG, nice pic! Good to see it full sized.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

OneWickedAngel said:


> Hey GG, nice pic! Good to see it full sized.




LOL, thanks!


----------



## JulieD

i dont know...
View attachment Picture 208.jpg

maybe...
View attachment Picture 209.jpg

well, its short...
View attachment Picture 210.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

JulieD said:


> i dont know...
> View attachment 95240
> 
> maybe...
> View attachment 95241
> 
> well, its short...
> View attachment 95242


Shows off your gorgeous cheekbones!!! NICE!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

CastingPearls said:


> Shows off your gorgeous cheekbones!!! NICE!!!


*
i think you look amazing!!!!*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

JulieD said:


> i dont know...
> View attachment 95240
> 
> maybe...
> View attachment 95241
> 
> well, its short...
> View attachment 95242



I love it, Julie! I agree with Lainey, the cut shows off your face beautifully.


----------



## Melian

You look great, Julie! 

You'll get used to the shortness and will figure out some fun things to do with that cut


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> You look great, Julie!
> 
> You'll get used to the shortness and will figure out some fun things to do with that cut



Be still my heart! Could it be?! :bounce: It could!! It could!! An actual Melian sighting!!!! YAAAAAAAAY!!! :bounce: 




welcome back darling!!


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Be still my heart! Could it be?! :bounce: It could!! It could!! An actual Melian sighting!!!! YAAAAAAAAY!!! :bounce:
> 
> [...snipped IMG...welcome back darling!!



I saw something, Mam'me, but I wasn't sure what it was, so I Repped on sight!


----------



## Broadside

Amaranthine said:


> Just throwing a picture up- from my house in England, no less



If that's always how you answer the door, let me know when I can deliver some take out! :smitten:


----------



## IszyStone

I haven't done one of these in a looong time. So here it is. I eat boobs, I prep myself to bowl yet another gutter ball, sometimes I'm blue, and I got a haircut a few days ago.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm not a girl, but it's an awesome picture I took o an awesome girl on dims.


----------



## Melian

imfree said:


> I saw something, Mam'me, but I wasn't sure what it was, so I Repped on sight!



That's right: rep first, think later.



IszyStone said:


> I haven't done one of these in a looong time. So here it is. I eat boobs, I prep myself to bowl yet another gutter ball, sometimes I'm blue, and I got a haircut a few days ago.



I like your boobs! 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm not a girl, but it's an awesome picture I took o an awesome girl on dims.



She's so pretty. Tee hee.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm not a girl, but it's an awesome picture I took o an awesome girl on dims.


*
beaut-eous photo....ALLLLLLL of it....thanks for sharing *


----------



## IszyStone

Melian said:


> I like your boobs!



Thank you!


----------



## Rathkhan

IszyStone said:


> I haven't done one of these in a looong time. So here it is. I eat boobs, I prep myself to bowl yet another gutter ball, sometimes I'm blue, and I got a haircut a few days ago.



Great pics and you're a beautiful woman!


----------



## SanDiega




----------



## Rathkhan

SanDiega said:


>



I like it!  Looking great!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

SanDiega said:


>



I've never seen you with straight hair. Cute!


----------



## veggieforever

*I love the way I look in these pics but I can't help feel I am looking older... Oh well, I am trying to feel fabulous at EVERY age!  xXx* 

View attachment edinburgh resize 1.jpg


View attachment edinburgh resize 2.jpg


View attachment bindi resize 1.jpg


----------



## Rathkhan

veggieforever said:


> *I love the way I look in these pics but I can't help feel I am looking older... Oh well, I am trying to feel fabulous at EVERY age!  xXx*



Bah, you look sexy! I don't care what that age is, it works for you!


----------



## veggieforever

Rathkhan said:


> Bah, you look sexy! I don't care what that age is, it works for you!



*Thank you sweetie. I am trying to work 33 to its full potential! ) U have made a girl feel really good. Mwah!! xXx*


----------



## Ninja Glutton

veggieforever said:


> *I love the way I look in these pics but I can't help feel I am looking older... Oh well, I am trying to feel fabulous at EVERY age!  xXx*



The corset is really beautiful.

Your eyes and smile are gorgeous at any age.

33 is the new 23!


----------



## seagirl

chillin with no makeup on. 

btw i am wearing a shirt! you just can't see it. :blush: 

View attachment Photo_00001.jpg


----------



## rellis10

seagirl said:


> chillin with no makeup on.
> 
> btw i am wearing a shirt! you just can't see it. :blush:



Absolutely gorgeous :smitten:


----------



## ObiWantsU

seagirl said:


> chillin with no makeup on.
> 
> btw i am wearing a shirt! you just can't see it. :blush:



Loverly! I, too, am wearing a shirt that you can't see!


----------



## PaperZombie

seagirl said:


> chillin with no makeup on.
> 
> btw i am wearing a shirt! you just can't see it. :blush:



Gracious you're fucking gorgeous. :eat2:


----------



## Rathkhan

seagirl said:


> chillin with no makeup on.
> 
> btw i am wearing a shirt! you just can't see it. :blush:



No makeup and you're still ridiculously beautiful. Your lips are gorgeous


----------



## Ninja Glutton

seagirl said:


> chillin with no makeup on.
> 
> btw i am wearing a shirt! you just can't see it. :blush:



No makeup on, but is that a massive container of makeup on the bed?

Cute either way :smitten:


----------



## Melian

seagirl said:


> chillin with no makeup on.
> 
> btw i am wearing a shirt! you just can't see it. :blush:



You look reeeeeally familiar, but I can't place it.....anyway, beautiful pic!


----------



## Rathkhan

Melian said:


> You look reeeeeally familiar, but I can't place it.....anyway, beautiful pic!



You know, I had that same feeling when I first saw her pics LOL


----------



## MasterShake

seagirl said:


> chillin with no makeup on.
> 
> btw i am wearing a shirt! you just can't see it. :blush:



Hottie girl is hottie. Also owns unnecessary makeups, like all the FFAs here. :smitten:


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hopefully cute enough to make an appearance here.


----------



## MasterShake

veggieforever said:


> *I love the way I look in these pics but I can't help feel I am looking older... Oh well, I am trying to feel fabulous at EVERY age!  xXx*



What Rathkhan said. If you had asked I would have said 27/28 tops.


----------



## Rathkhan

lovelylady78 said:


> Hopefully cute enough to make an appearance here.



I think that's a given!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

lovelylady78 said:


> Hopefully cute enough to make an appearance here.



Um... yes :smitten:


----------



## warwagon86

seagirl said:


> chillin with no makeup on.
> 
> btw i am wearing a shirt! you just can't see it. :blush:



oh my! where are all the women in the uk lol


----------



## IszyStone

seagirl said:


> chillin with no makeup on.
> 
> btw i am wearing a shirt! you just can't see it. :blush:



You are one gorgeous gal .


----------



## seagirl

Ninja Glutton said:


> No makeup on, but is that a massive container of makeup on the bed?
> 
> Cute either way :smitten:


haha no its nail polish!
but thanks guys  you all are quite good looking too


----------



## Broadside

seagirl said:


> chillin with no makeup on.
> 
> btw i am wearing a shirt! you just can't see it. :blush:



You have a beautiful set of... ya know...

books. In the left behind you. Light reading? 

I may have to add this to my personal FFA pic album for my screen saver. :smitten:


----------



## Morbid

lovelylady78 said:


> Hopefully cute enough to make an appearance here.




cute enough isn't even close enough to describe the beauty I see in this picture. You are a gorgeous woman.. Thank you for the honor of allowing us to see your beauty  :bow:


----------



## Mordecai

seagirl said:


> chillin with no makeup on.
> 
> btw i am wearing a shirt! you just can't see it. :blush:



What books are in that stack behind you?


----------



## veggieforever

MasterShake said:


> What Rathkhan said. If you had asked I would have said 27/28 tops.



*Thank you! You have made me a very happy bunny indeed, sweetie!xXx*


----------



## Rathkhan

veggieforever said:


> *Thank you! You have made me a very happy bunny indeed, sweetie!xXx*



I think you've made all of us pretty happy as well heh


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

So many beautiful women in this thread :smitten:


----------



## MasterShake

veggieforever said:


> *Thank you! You have made me a very happy bunny indeed, sweetie!xXx*



 Always glad to cause a smile on a young woman's face!


----------



## TheMrs

Do guys still like girls with glasses?


----------



## Morbid

TheMrs said:


> Do guys still like girls with glasses?



wow Very beautiful with such a great smile... Hello TheMrs. thank you for posting your picture


----------



## Never2fat4me

TheMrs said:


> Do guys still like girls with glasses?



With a smile like that, how can we be anything but smitten! :smitten:


----------



## Mr. Fletch

seagirl said:


> chillin with no makeup on.
> 
> btw i am wearing a shirt! you just can't see it. :blush:



You are such a lovely young Midwestern lady. Always good to know a lovely neighbor is so close by


----------



## HeavyDuty24

IszyStone said:


> I haven't done one of these in a looong time. So here it is. I eat boobs, I prep myself to bowl yet another gutter ball, sometimes I'm blue, and I got a haircut a few days ago.



gorgeous with a excellent complexion.:wubu:


----------



## IszyStone

HeavyDuty24 said:


> gorgeous with a excellent complexion.:wubu:





Rathkhan said:


> Great pics and you're a beautiful woman!



Thank you, both of you!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Me & a friend at the pet shop looking at some puppies:


----------



## Never2fat4me

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Me & a friend at the pet shop looking at some puppies:



Lucky puppy!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Me & a friend at the pet shop looking at some puppies:



*awwwwwwww I WANT!!!!!!!*


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Never2fat4me said:


> Lucky puppy!




Hahaha, I hadn't looked at it that way before, but yeah, it kinda looks like he's squishing my boob. LOL


----------



## Anjula

I look cute, he looks even cutter...


----------



## Melian

Anjula said:


> I look cute, he looks even cutter...



What happened to his arm?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> What happened to his arm?



He cut himself, I am guessing


----------



## Melian

Sasquatch! said:


> He cut himself, I am guessing



Is he emo?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> Is he emo?



Well, she did say he looked like a cutter?


----------



## Melian

Sasquatch! said:


> Well, she did say he looked like a cutter?



Case closed.


----------



## Anjula

Melian said:


> What happened to his arm?




It's broken


----------



## Melian

Anjula said:


> It's broken



Yeah, but......never mind.


----------



## Anjula

Melian said:


> Yeah, but......never mind.



long story


----------



## djudex

Long story....

Does it involve atomic powered robots from an alternate steam-punk style universe staging an invasion that you two thwarted?

Because it does in my head.


----------



## Tad

djudex said:


> Long story....
> 
> Does it involve atomic powered robots from an alternate steam-punk style universe staging an invasion that you two thwarted?
> 
> Because it does in my head.



Wait, where in that story are the monkeys?


----------



## djudex

Tad said:


> Wait, where in that story are the monkeys?



Monkey brains in the atomic power robots making them go!


----------



## Tad

djudex said:


> Monkey brains in the atomic power robots making them go!




Ah good, I was worried there for a minute, but it seems all is right


----------



## Melian

This probably belongs in the drunk pics thread.....


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> This probably belongs in the drunk pics thread.....



Ow chihuahua!


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> This probably belongs in the drunk pics thread.....


 

cute dress!


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

Melian said:


> This probably belongs in the drunk pics thread.....



Very beautiful. Nice ink.


----------



## MrBob

Melian said:


> This probably belongs in the drunk pics thread.....



You do look very cute....though rather worryingly you do look like my ex-girlfriend, but she was from Croydon not Canada. And she only had the one small tatt on her arm.


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> This probably belongs in the drunk pics thread.....


Awesome pic!


----------



## theronin23

HOLY SHIT! A wild Melian appears! Beautiful as always


----------



## Broadside

Hot stuff Mel! Nice neck line too!

So what's in the bottle?


----------



## Amaranthine

Melian said:


> This probably belongs in the drunk pics thread.....



I love that dress!


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> This probably belongs in the drunk pics thread.....



Hawt.

Speaking of which, have you melted yet? My sister went through Ontario twice in the past three weeks and it sounds like was like walking around inside a sweaty sock left inside a sauna over there.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> This probably belongs in the drunk pics thread.....



ugh, cute as a button!!!

someone rep this babe for me

i think i've exhausted every bit of rep i could possibly give you lol


----------



## Aust99

Your gorgeous Melian

New pic as I have a new hair colour.... 

View attachment 95686


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Melian said:


> This probably belongs in the drunk pics thread.....



Is that duct tape? That looks awfully like duct tape...


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Melian said:


> This probably belongs in the drunk pics thread.....




well if that's the case hottest drunken girl ever then.LOL


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Aust99 said:


> Your gorgeous Melian
> 
> New pic as I have a new hair colour....
> 
> View attachment 95686



Your hair is so beautiful!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Your hair is so beautiful!



*yup it truly is.....i am coloring mine right now....6:40 am.....nice way to start the day= knowing it will look awesome in an hour or so*


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> This probably belongs in the drunk pics thread.....



am i the only person who thinks you look like a dark, hot, Lois Griffin in this pic? wild Family Guy fantasies running through my mind now :wubu:


----------



## Melian

Holy shit...this crappy pic probably got the most comments of anything I've ever posted  Thanks!



Surlysomething said:


> cute dress!





Amaranthine said:


> I love that dress!



It's my sailor dress, haha.



Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Very beautiful. Nice ink.



Oh there's waaaay more where that came from *see tattoo thread* 



Broadside said:


> Hot stuff Mel! Nice neck line too!
> 
> So what's in the bottle?



It's 50:50 gin and Rev. Tasted surprisingly good (and that was my second one, as you can probably tell.....).



djudex said:


> Hawt.
> 
> Speaking of which, have you melted yet? My sister went through Ontario twice in the past three weeks and it sounds like was like walking around inside a sweaty sock left inside a sauna over there.



Oh fuck....it's disgusting over here. The humidity is bumping up the temp to ~50C. After the 25 min walk to work, I'm soaked in sweat and ready to vomit everywhere. Very attractive.



Forgotten_Futures said:


> Is that duct tape? That looks awfully like duct tape...



What looks like....OH SHIT. 



FishCharming said:


> am i the only person who thinks you look like a dark, hot, Lois Griffin in this pic? wild Family Guy fantasies running through my mind now :wubu:



You are a bizarre man. Let's bang.



Aust99 said:


> New pic as I have a new hair colour....



Beautiful!


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

I'm joining!


----------



## Broadside

Very pretty Angel! 

I could get lost in those eyes... :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Apologies to my Facebook peeps who've already seen these in various Vegas Bash pictures.






*6am: tired as all get out, coming from an after party.*





*Just before midnight (18 hours after the above picture) about to change clothes and head to another after party.*





*24 hours after later - again about to change clothes for yet another after party. See the tan line from six hours in the pool?*


----------



## MasterShake

all three are nice but I like the middle one the best - blue looks good on you!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Thanks Shakes. :happy:

Funny thing - the purple actually looks best on me with my natural complexion. It doesn't work as well with the deep tan.


----------



## CastingPearls

Rai--I repped you but I have to ask--where did you get those dresses? They're something I would wear and are just lovely.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> Rai--I repped you but I have to ask--where did you get those dresses? They're something I would wear and are just lovely.



Thanks Lainey!

* The black/white maxi - Re/Dress (Brooklyn, NY) $5 dollars (I had store consignment credit for the other $20 of the cost)

* The blue and the purple are both Igigi dresses I purchased at the Fat Girl Flea Market $10 each (yes you read that correctly).


----------



## daddyoh70

OneWickedAngel said:


> Thanks Shakes. :happy:
> 
> Funny thing - the purple actually looks best on me with my natural complexion. It doesn't work as well with the deep tan.



I've always said purple looked good on you. It still works with the tan :smitten: .... trust me. Great pics, rep owed when I can give it to you.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

daddyoh70 said:


> I've always said purple looked good on you. It still works with the tan :smitten: .... trust me. Great pics, rep owed when I can give it to you.



Awww! Thank you! :kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> This probably belongs in the drunk pics thread.....


I'd do you. 


Aust99 said:


> Your gorgeous Melian
> 
> New pic as I have a new hair colour....
> .


I'd also do you . . . 


Ange d'être;1759555 said:


> I'm joining! .


I don't know you well enough to know if I'd do you, because all my doing is based on intellectual interactions. And telling a stranger you'd do them is creepy


OneWickedAngel said:


> Apologies to my Facebook peeps who've already seen these in various Vegas Bash pictures.


and I'd do you twice, because you're THAT smart. :-D


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Ange d'être;1759555 said:


> I'm joining!



very gorgeous.:bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

OneWickedAngel said:


> Apologies to my Facebook peeps who've already seen these in various Vegas Bash pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6am: tired as all get out, coming from an after party.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just before midnight (18 hours after the above picture) about to change clothes and head to another after party.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *24 hours after later - again about to change clothes for yet another after party. See the tan line from six hours in the pool?*



excellent.:bow:


----------



## huskyman78

All of you are so pretty :smitten:


----------



## IszyStone

New glasses, I can see again!!!! 

the old ones:










and the new ones:


----------



## Paquito

I'm trying not to be a creeper, but then you post new pictures.
Why do you do this to me?


----------



## PhatChk

I think I look cute!:wubu::wubu: 

View attachment 283590_10150243051726854_530106853_7913519_1886138_n.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

PhatChk said:


> I think I look cute!:wubu::wubu:



So do I!!! :wubu:


----------



## firefly

@OneWickedAngel

I can't rep you again - you look absolutely amazing!


----------



## daddyoh70

PhatChk said:


> I think I look cute!:wubu::wubu:



Can't argue with the truth! I'm really digging those glasses.


----------



## imfree

firefly said:


> @OneWickedAngel
> 
> I can't rep you again - you look absolutely amazing!



I agree and already Repped the Lady!


----------



## e.sato

PhatChk said:


> I think I look cute!:wubu::wubu:


Really, Really cute!!!!:wubu:


----------



## LeoGibson

OneWickedAngel said:


> Thanks Lainey!
> 
> * The black/white maxi - Re/Dress (Brooklyn, NY) $5 dollars (I had store consignment credit for the other $20 of the cost)
> 
> * The blue and the purple are both Igigi dresses I purchased at the Fat Girl Flea Market $10 each (yes you read that correctly).





You made 'em look like a million bucks.


----------



## LeoGibson

PhatChk said:


> I think I look cute!:wubu::wubu:





I'll second that.


----------



## LeoGibson

IszyStone said:


> New glasses, I can see again!!!!




Glasses rock.
No,scratch that.You rock the glasses.


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> This probably belongs in the drunk pics thread.....




Nothing better than a good drunken picture.Thankfully noone has ever had a camera around during some of mine and my friends escapades.

Thumbs up.I'd drink with ya.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> and I'd do you twice, because you're THAT smart. :-D


LOL! You silver tongued devil you!



HeavyDuty24 said:


> excellent.:bow:


Why thank you!



IszyStone said:


> New glasses, I can see again!!!!


I see you're just so damn cute, Izzy!



Paquito said:


> I'm trying not to be a creeper, but then you post new pictures.
> Why do you do this to me?


Oh Izzy - there's no stalking like a Paquito stalking, like no stalking I know!



PhatChk said:


> I think I look cute!:wubu::wubu:


I know you look cute!



firefly said:


> @OneWickedAngel
> 
> I can't rep you again - you look absolutely amazing!


Thanks Firefly!



LeoGibson said:


> You made 'em look like a million bucks.;


Why thank you, Leo!


----------



## staceysmith

Bahaha <3 I love my car. And this outfit. The arm...squeezing...outfit. @[email protected];


----------



## imfree

staceysmith said:


> ...snipped...
> Bahaha <3 I love my car. And this outfit. The arm...squeezing...outfit. @[email protected];



You're adorable and your car is cute!


----------



## LeoGibson

imfree said:


> You're adorable and your car is cute!



You tok the words right out of my mouth.Pretty girl and a neat little car.Detroit is still doing a couple things right it seems.


----------



## theronin23

*sigh*....Detroit is full of such awesomeness. Our lovely mod Blue, Theatre Bizarre (R.I.P.), Hayley Jane, and now staceysmith. 

I may just have to visit at some point.


----------



## CastingPearls

Crossposting....


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> Crossposting....



If this is the result,then by all means cross post away.:bow:


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> Crossposting....



My Repper's in need of charge again, someone please Rep this regally beautiful lady for me!


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

cute pics, i can do it! 

View attachment 36027_1439970352730_1037176399_31342298_6495165_n.jpg.jpeg


----------



## Ninja Glutton

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> cute pics, i can do it!



Your cheeks look positively pinchable.


----------



## HDANGEL15

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> cute pics, i can do it!



absolutely!!


----------



## LeoGibson

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> cute pics, i can do it!



Yes you can


----------



## NewfieGal

Not a girlie girl by no means but I do rise to the occasion when I am going out lol 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> Crossposting....


Dammit Lainey, I so envy your eye make up skills!



SarahLaughsAlot said:


> cute pics, i can do it!


Oh yes you can! Your eyes are so vividly green here - I love it!



NewfieGal said:


> Not a girlie girl by no means but I do rise to the occasion when I am going out lol


Hey NewfieGirl, I say you rose quite nicely! Welcome to Dimensions!


----------



## LeoGibson

NewfieGal said:


> Not a girlie girl by no means but I do rise to the occasion when I am going out lol



So risen.I'll quote this as the truth.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Made a mistake guys! Sorry for this post.


----------



## Melian

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> cute pics, i can do it!



This is a weird comment, but you've got a great face. Heh.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> This is a weird comment, but you've got a great face. Heh.



I understand this fully, she really does.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Throwing this one out for a bit.


----------



## CastingPearls

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> cute pics, i can do it!



I love green eyes! You're too cute!



NewfieGal said:


> Not a girlie girl by no means but I do rise to the occasion when I am going out lol



You're lovely!



BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Throwing this one out for a bit.



Hot mama! LOVE the hair! 


***
Thanks everyone for the warm compliments and rep!


----------



## Sasquatch!

I'm going to be really crude and say "Damn there's some seriously hot ass floating around this board. NOM."


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Melian said:


> This is a weird comment, but you've got a great face. Heh.



I concur, good bone structure and facial geometry, plus the eyes.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

guys thank you so much, you don't know what that means for me to hear you guys say all of those nice things! my eyes always look that green in pictures and most of the time in person. thank you so much! to everyone i can never say thanks enough!! it won't let me rep you all though


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Throwing this one out for a bit.



Banshee!! Never saw a pic of you before (that I can remember), you're lovely!


----------



## Tad

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Throwing this one out for a bit.



What a great pic! Good to see your twinkling eyes on the board again


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Awww thanks guys. :wubu:


----------



## Melian

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Throwing this one out for a bit.



*OMG*.

You've joined the ranks of the red-haired bitches! 

Looks awesome.


----------



## staceysmith

theronin23 said:


> *sigh*....Detroit is full of such awesomeness. Our lovely mod Blue, Theatre Bizarre (R.I.P.), Hayley Jane, and now staceysmith.
> 
> I may just have to visit at some point.




Thank you~!

I don't live in actual downtown Detroit, but in the suburbs around it. I was picking my best friend up for a wedding and he lives right next to WSU campus, lol  Although I may end up living there later on for more schooling at CCS.


----------



## FatNick73

Lottie said:


> hey guys!! this is me! im new around here! im quite a big girl, 6"1 with a lovely soft squishy middle :wubu:



Wow, you're beautiful!


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

and another =) 

View attachment Sarah2332.jpg


----------



## hellraiser

Ange d'être;1759555 said:


> I'm joining!



looking great miss and im gonna go out and a limb and say your into metal hmm ?


----------



## LeoGibson

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> and another =)





And another lovely picture


----------



## IszyStone

OneWickedAngel said:


> I see you're just so damn cute, Izzy.
> Oh Izzy - there's no stalking like a Paquito stalking, like no stalking I know!



Thanks! And usually I'm against being stalked, but in this case I'll make an exception.



Paquito said:


> I'm trying not to be a creeper, but then you post new pictures.
> Why do you do this to me?



ThanksI think.


----------



## Paquito

When I creep, I like to lay out a plate of fresh cookies near the window I'm creeping through. It's my way of giving back.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Paquito said:


> When I creep, I like to lay out a plate of fresh cookies near the window I'm creeping through. It's my way of giving back.



I want cookies.


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> When I creep, I like to lay out a plate of fresh cookies near the window I'm creeping through. It's my way of giving back.


What kind of cookies?


----------



## tonynyc

JulieD said:


> i dont know...
> View attachment 95240
> 
> maybe...
> View attachment 95241
> 
> well, its short...
> View attachment 95242



*Nice pics JulieD - the short hair looks nice on you and love the eyeglasses*



IszyStone said:


> I haven't done one of these in a looong time. So here it is. I eat boobs, I prep myself to bowl yet another gutter ball, sometimes I'm blue, and I got a haircut a few days ago.



*Very Sexy Vampire*



veggieforever said:


> *I love the way I look in these pics but I can't help feel I am looking older... Oh well, I am trying to feel fabulous at EVERY age!  xXx*



*
Looking good at any age...
*



lovelylady78 said:


> Hopefully cute enough to make an appearance here.



*
Gorgeous!!!! and you can make that appearence anywhere.... 
*



OneWickedAngel said:


> Apologies to my Facebook peeps who've already seen these in various Vegas Bash pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6am: tired as all get out, coming from an after party.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just before midnight (18 hours after the above picture) about to change clothes and head to another after party.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *24 hours after later - again about to change clothes for yet another after party. See the tan line from six hours in the pool?*



*

Rai: looking hot in purple- looks like you had a great time in Vegas 

*



PhatChk said:


> I* know* I look cute!:wubu::wubu:



*Fixed it for ya Phatchk- gorgeous and hot*



staceysmith said:


> Bahaha <3 I love my car. And this outfit. The arm...squeezing...outfit. @[email protected];



*Attractive and cute *



CastingPearls said:


> Crossposting....



*Lainey: you can crosspost as much as you want*



SarahLaughsAlot said:


> cute pics, i can do it!



*You certainly can... pretty smile,nice hair*



NewfieGal said:


> Not a girlie girl by no means but I do rise to the occasion when I am going out lol



*
Welcome to Dims- nice pic 
*



BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Throwing this one out for a bit.
> 
> *
> Nice pic - the new hairstyle looks good on you
> *


----------



## Archangel_257

I am NOT going to be the one to do it, but someone should quote the entirety of Tony's message so that they could have the longest post EVAR!!!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Archangel_257 said:


> I am NOT going to be the one to do it, but someone should quote the entirety of Tony's message so that they could have the longest post EVAR!!!



Sadly, no = P. Quoting a post with quotes ignores the quotes, as they are references and not actually part of the post. Trying to cram all those images and smileys into one post (via a direct C&P) won't work on this board (except by quoting which, as I noted, is a case of referencing, which gets around that limitation).


----------



## WVMountainrear

..........


----------



## MrBob

Wow, you have the bluest blue eyes I've ever seen, they're almost turquoise. Nice pics!


----------



## Rathkhan

lovelylady78 said:


> ..........



You know, I always love seeing new pictures of you  It might be the eyes... or the cleavage... but either way... beautiful!


----------



## WVMountainrear

tonynyc said:


> *
> Gorgeous!!!! and you can make that appearence anywhere....
> *



Thank you...I've become quite fond of the BHM/FFA board.



MrBob said:


> Wow, you have the bluest blue eyes I've ever seen, they're almost turquoise. Nice pics!



Thank you very much. :happy:



Rathkhan said:


> You know, I always love seeing new pictures of you  It might be the eyes... or the cleavage... but either way... beautiful!



Well, in that case, both my eyes and my boobs thank you.


----------



## imfree

lovelylady78 said:


> ..........



Wow!!!, I have no defense!:smitten:


----------



## IszyStone

I love this bra! It makes me feel cute, and thus I post it here.


----------



## ManBeef

IszyStone said:


> I love this bra! It makes me feel cute, and thus I post it here.



I couldn't help but look... I love yuh fice


----------



## fatsweethobbit

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> and another =)



That's so adorable..those cheeks..think u hear that alot


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*




----------



## Ninja Glutton

*Goofy*Girl* said:


>



You have really nice hair


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Ninja Glutton said:


> You have really nice hair




Aaawww, thanks for the compliment!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

IszyStone said:


> I love this bra! It makes me feel cute, and thus I post it here.




you are just too beautiful.:happy::bow:


----------



## Anjula

Meow lol







(sorry I can't make it smaller :/ hope you don't mind )


----------



## Never2fat4me

Anjula said:


> Meow lol



Meow indeed! You have really beautiful eyes. Really beautiful. :smitten:


----------



## MasterShake

Why are the good ones already taken? 

Looking good as usual, Anjula!


----------



## rellis10

Anjula said:


> Meow lol
> 
> 
> (sorry I can't make it smaller :/ hope you don't mind )




Beautiful... meow is absolutely right :wubu:


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

ron is very good at photography so, yeah, credits go to him for making awesome pictures.


Guh, I miss my black hair and shite, so yeah, I look boring but here it goes, showing more of me:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SlightlyMorbid said:


> ron is very good at photography so, yeah, credits go to him for making awesome pictures.
> 
> 
> Guh, I miss my black hair and shite, so yeah, I look boring but here it goes, showing more of me:



Where did that dog come from?


----------



## MrBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Where did that dog come from?



The dog stork


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Where did that dog come from?



ron and I have our own dog, Lies (pronounced like 'lease'), a dachshund.

But my parents own two cocker/springer spaniel mixes and that's Amy coming over for cuddles. She's a sweetheart.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SlightlyMorbid said:


> ron and I have our own dog, Lies (pronounced like 'lease'), a dachshund.
> 
> But my parents own two cocker/springer spaniel mixes and that's Amy coming over for cuddles. She's a sweetheart.



Very cool. That's a pretty cool lookin' tree you're leaning up against too.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Very cool. That's a pretty cool lookin' tree you're leaning up against too.



Yeah, the place we were walking at was in a forest, but there's this huge crater (dunno if it's a result of the second world war or not) Add nature (heavy rainfall and general erosion) and the soil washes away and the roots of these pine-trees remain, which, combined with these 'land-slide' type of things you get quite the cool surroundings.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Very cool. That's a pretty cool lookin' tree you're leaning up against too.


Might be a sycamore. Come on, she's not leaning. She's holding it up.

Slightly, your hair is pretty as is. I like your ring too. Where in the Netherlands were the pics taken or were they taken somewhere else?


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

CastingPearls said:


> Might be a sycamore. Come on, she's not leaning. She's holding it up.
> 
> Slightly, your hair is pretty as is. I like your ring too. Where in the Netherlands were the pics taken or were they taken somewhere else?



We mostly have common pinetrees around here, unless the rare (meta)sequoiadendron (sorry, studied dendrology /removes nerd-hat).

The picture was taken in the Netherlands, but we live about half an hour drive away from the German border (Don't know if that has an effect on it)

Thank you for the compliments, I have three rings I wear per standard

One is a victorian style ring, and two others were bought from the 'World Shop', which is where they sell third-world made jewelry and the sorts. And the earrings were handmade. I bought them at one of those hobby-exhibitions.


----------



## escapist

SlightlyMorbid said:


> ron is very good at photography so, yeah, credits go to him for making awesome pictures.
> 
> 
> Guh, I miss my black hair and shite, so yeah, I look boring but here it goes, showing more of me:



WOAH, for a minute you looked and reminded me very much of a woman I knew. ... stunned...


----------



## ManBeef

Thankies for the super cute pics ladies


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

escapist said:


> WOAH, for a minute you looked and reminded me very much of a woman I knew. ... stunned...




Dare I ask who? Sheer curiosity.


----------



## goatboy

Tracii said:


> Not all that cute.LOL
> Looks like I need to dust the mirror huh?



Well I think it's cute.:bow:


----------



## escapist

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Dare I ask who? Sheer curiosity.



Sure, in PM.


----------



## Rathkhan

Anjula said:


> Meow lol
> 
> http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb422/Anjuxx/6b1c6344.jpg
> 
> 
> (sorry I can't make it smaller :/ hope you don't mind )



Oye, beautiful! Keep the pics any size you want lol


----------



## Rathkhan

SlightlyMorbid said:


> ron is very good at photography so, yeah, credits go to him for making awesome pictures.
> 
> 
> Guh, I miss my black hair and shite, so yeah, I look boring but here it goes, showing more of me:
> 
> 
> http://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee391/feyre_malreaux/P1010307.jpg
> 
> http://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee391/feyre_malreaux/P1010336.jpg



He had a great subject too!


----------



## KittyKitten

Hi.........................I haven't been here in while! Lovely pics, ladies!


----------



## KittyKitten

Done pic hogging for now.....


----------



## Rathkhan

happyface83 said:


> Done pic hogging for now.....



That's a shame, I was almost done! O.O... kidding! But truthfully, very beautiful!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

happyface83 said:


> Done pic hogging for now.....



Holy moly, your curves are DANGEROUS!

Great pics.


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

New hair  I hope you like it !


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Ange d'être;1773383 said:


> New hair  I hope you like it !



very cool, the tiny yellow streaks look awesome.


----------



## Melian

Ange d'être;1773383 said:


> New hair  I hope you like it !



That looks very nice, but let's see the rest of it!



happyface83 said:


> Done pic hogging for now.....



Damn, lady!


----------



## Surlysomething

happyface83 said:


> Done pic hogging for now.....


 

I'm curious. Do you go out in public with that much cleavage showing or is for pics only. Haha.


----------



## Broadside

Surlysomething said:


> I'm curious. Do you go out in public with that much cleavage showing or is for pics only. Haha.



Actually, I see women show that much around here all the time. NYC is crazy about cleavage, especially on the party nights.


----------



## Treach

Ange d'être;1773383 said:


> New hair  I hope you like it !



I'm not sure if it's just the way you framed your face in this shot or if it's always that way, but your smile here is most exceptional.


----------



## Kazak

happyface83 said:


> Done pic hogging for now.....



 SWEET HOLY MOLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wubu: :smitten: :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

Broadside said:


> Actually, I see women show that much around here all the time. NYC is crazy about cleavage, especially on the party nights.


 

I was thinking on just your average day. Haha.


----------



## Taffy bombshell

So this is me i know im not all that but i am happy:kiss2: 

View attachment 172055_134715769928288_100001695977547_211092_7050971_o.jpg


----------



## tummylovin'003

Here's me, trying to look cyoot. haha!


----------



## tummylovin'003

Ange d'être;1773383 said:


> New hair  I hope you like it !



Love the hair!!!!!


----------



## fat_viking_bloke

Taffy bombshell said:


> So this is me i know im not all that but i am happy:kiss2:



Very cute smile.


----------



## Surlysomething

So many pretty girls!


----------



## biglynch

tummylovin'003 said:


> Here's me, trying to look cyoot. haha!



great success A+


----------



## LeoGibson

happyface83 said:


> Done pic hogging for now.....



By all means,no need to stop on,our account



Ange d'être;1773383 said:


> New hair  I hope you like it !



Very cool color



Taffy bombshell said:


> So this is me i know im not all that but i am happy:kiss2:



All that and a bag of chips.Very nice pic. (Wow,I continuously show my age with stale pop culture references,I really need to start watching TMZ or something)



tummylovin'003 said:


> Here's me, trying to look cyoot. haha!




Trying and succeeding.


Very lovely pics one and all ladies.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm

happy: simply beautiful


----------



## KittyKitten

You all are so sweet, thank you!


----------



## daddyoh70

Taffy bombshell said:


> So this is me i know im not all that but i am happy:kiss2:



You're selling yourself waaaaaaaay to short. Beautiful pic, beautiful smile!


----------



## imfree

happyface83 said:


> You all are so sweet, thank you!



You're a sweet person, yourself, HappyFace83, and I, with many others here, regard you very highly.


----------



## KittyKitten

imfree said:


> You're a sweet person, yourself, HappyFace83, and I, with many others here, regard you very highly.



Awwwwww:happy::happy::blush:


----------



## KingBoo

Cute Chikadees


----------



## WVMountainrear

................................


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lovelylady78 said:


> ................................



I can't help but notice . . . You changed your avatar.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I can't help but notice . . . You changed your avatar.



Yes, I did...thought I'd show some school spirit for my alma mater.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

lovelylady78 said:


> ................................



Look at you all pretty and wrapped up in a bow! 

Now that's what you call a present!


----------



## WVMountainrear

OneWickedAngel said:


> Look at you all pretty and wrapped up in a bow!
> 
> Now that's what you call a present!



Thank you, OWA. :happy:


----------



## ClockworkOrange

happyface83 said:


> Done pic hogging for now.....



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## PhatChk

Hi ^_^ It's been a while 

View attachment Photo on 9-3-11 at 9.53 PM #3.jpg


View attachment Photo on 9-3-11 at 9.53 PM.jpg


----------



## love_dem_fat_chicks

Gorgeous woman.


----------



## love_dem_fat_chicks

Another very beautiful woman.


----------



## imfree

PhatChk said:


> Hi ^_^ It's been a while



Amazing! Da Vinci had you in his mind's eye when he did the Mona Lisa!


----------



## HDANGEL15

imfree said:


> Amazing! Da Vinci had you in his mind's eye when he did the Mona Lisa!



*was thinking the same thing...but much sexier ;*)


----------



## cakeboy

lovelylady78 said:


> ................................



I wanted to post an intelligent comment but all I could come up with was...BAZINGA!


----------



## WVMountainrear

cakeboy said:


> I wanted to post an intelligent comment but all I could come up with was...BAZINGA!



I'll take that!


----------



## KittyKitten

PhatChk said:


> Hi ^_^ It's been a while



Phatchk, you are a very beautiful lady!



lovelylady78 said:


> ................................



In Nigerian Ibo culture there is a word used for your beauty-- _na wow_, gorgeous lady! 




ClockworkOrange said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you, sweetie!


----------



## tonynyc

PhatChk said:


> Hi ^_^ It's been a while



*L*ong overdue... :wubu: :wubu: like this pic - very artistic


----------



## dsenart

Anjula said:


> Meow lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry I can't make it smaller :/ hope you don't mind )



thats what he said  you look absolutely lovely!


----------



## dsenart

happyface83 said:


> Hi.........................I haven't been here in while! Lovely pics, ladies!



Gorgous..country roads. take me home!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Luckily (for the photographer), the rest of me was passable... 

View attachment teal_dress.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

OneWickedAngel said:


> Luckily (for the photographer), the rest of me was passable...



*you look absolutely ravishing...the color and cut of the dress is FABULOUS on you*


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> Luckily (for the photographer), the rest of me was passable...



*S*till A+++++++++ in my books!!!! great pic...


----------



## KittyKitten

OneWickedAngel said:


> Luckily (for the photographer), the rest of me was passable...



You are so beautiful, OWA! I love that dress.



dsenart said:


> Gorgous..country roads. take me home!!



Thank you, dsenart!


----------



## ManBeef

I cant stand how delicious you ladies look!!! I need a knife && a fork


----------



## Melian

I bought this nice steampunkish hair thing at the FanExpo, last month. Kind of reminds me of Chrono Trigger.


----------



## user 23567

A new Melian picture...I can die now :wubu:


----------



## Melian

grady said:


> A new Melian picture...I can die now :wubu:



Haha. It killed you.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> I bought this nice steampunkish hair thing at the FanExpo, last month. Kind of reminds me of Chrono Trigger.



It kind of is chrono-trigger-y. 

Nice. 

Oh wait. I'm supposed to make a lewd comment right? It's par for the course? I want to have sex with your ear.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Melian said:


> I bought this nice steampunkish hair thing at the FanExpo, last month. Kind of reminds me of Chrono Trigger.



Can't rep you. I fucking LOVE steampunk x.X


----------



## Tad

Cool hair piece, Melian. Also, nice necklace....couldn't really tell but maybe amber?

ETA: and another question: in the background, very cool (but emtpy) shelves, or simply decorations?


----------



## SerenityValkyrie

Wearing my Hello Kitty headphones lol 

View attachment 270008_10150371079349517_828224516_10285716_7481349_n (1).jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Melian said:


> I bought this nice steampunkish hair thing at the FanExpo, last month. Kind of reminds me of Chrono Trigger.



At first glance I thought it was an ear extension and was like OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH blood elf cosplay??????? hahah. 

/nerdtalk

looking good


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> I bought this nice steampunkish hair thing at the FanExpo, last month. Kind of reminds me of Chrono Trigger.



It's the brooch from the cathedral! You killed Queen Leene!!!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

PS - You're so sexy OMGSEX I want to sex your sex


----------



## imfree

SerenityValkyrie said:


> Wearing my Hello Kitty headphones lol



Cute! You must be listening to "Love Is Muew"


----------



## KittyKitten

Staring at the camera.............


----------



## KittyKitten

Arrgghhh! I guess the close up pics of my face scared some folks. :huh:


----------



## tonynyc

happyface83 said:


> Arrgghhh! I guess the close up pics of my face scared some folks. :huh:



*H*ardly... :wubu: :wubu: you look nice - and you've posted many other wonderful pics...


----------



## survivalisfutile

happyface83 said:


> Arrgghhh! I guess the close up pics of my face scared some folks. :huh:




haha, no way! you have great skin and kind eyes - who could ask for more in a beautiful woman :happy:


----------



## MattB

Tad said:


> Cool hair piece, Melian. Also, nice necklace....couldn't really tell but maybe amber?
> 
> ETA: *and another question: in the background, very cool (but emtpy) shelves, or simply decorations*?



I think it's a tribute to Tetris...


----------



## Melian

Lil BigginZ said:


> At first glance I thought it was an ear extension and was like OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH blood elf cosplay??????? hahah.
> 
> /nerdtalk
> 
> looking good



Ha! I'd never attempt that cosplay. The people who usually do it must spend 100's of hours on the fine details, and I don't have that kind of time/interest.



MattB said:


> I think it's a tribute to Tetris...



They were just some L-shaped shelves that ended up looking good in that conformation! There is actually a candle in the centre, but you can't see it due to the angle.

Tad has a good eye - the necklace is a chunk of amber with some leaves and crap in it


----------



## ManBeef

Ange d'être;1773383 said:


> New hair  I hope you like it !



Our hair looks similar!!!


----------



## ManBeef

Melian said:


> I bought this nice steampunkish hair thing at the FanExpo, last month. Kind of reminds me of Chrono Trigger.



I see no steam... This is false advertising! (Wipes drool away)


----------



## FishCharming

ManBeef said:


> I see no steam... This is false advertising! (Wipes drool away)



i would suggest you direct your attention towards my pants, they get plantly steamy whenever melian posts pics!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> I bought this nice steampunkish hair thing at the FanExpo, last month. Kind of reminds me of Chrono Trigger.



Oooh! I like that! 



SerenityValkyrie said:


> Wearing my Hello Kitty headphones lol


LOL! Cute!



happyface83 said:


> Staring at the camera.............


LOL! You know what to do with that thing?


----------



## misskaribabyy

here is my most recent pic! 

View attachment 59084_433604464238_514374238_4860916_1929327_n.jpg


----------



## ManBeef

FishCharming said:


> i would suggest you direct your attention towards my pants, they get plantly steamy whenever melian posts pics!



I must confess... I too was greeted by a rather whispy steam like companion last night as I eradicated my nectar from my body all the while glaring at that image... I am shame faced


----------



## Treach

misskaribabyy said:


> here is my most recent pic!



Very cute!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*totally lousy quality iPhone pic in DC Friday pm...but sorta got that Hoazy thing going on...just no thumbs up and ALL GOOFY* 

View attachment wendy.9.30.11.jpg


----------



## GbWestsider

Beautiful eye candy in this thread.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I loved this picture taken of my yesterday...I do Bootcamp a few times a week...and Jesse the trainer takes a PICTURE EVERYDAY and posts it on FB...it's fun...today we all posed around my bike...hehe* 

View attachment bootcamp.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Is it just me or does your bike look suspiciously like a truck? 

Liking the workout attire though, nothing better than a girl in a ripped up Harley Tee.


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> Is it just me or does your bike look suspiciously like a truck?
> 
> Liking the workout attire though, nothing better than a girl in a ripped up Harley Tee.


*
thanks......the pic of me and the girls around the harley I DON"T LIKE hehe
so didn't post...but glad you like *


----------



## OneWickedAngel

misskaribabyy said:


> here is my most recent pic!



Nice pic!



HDANGEL15 said:


> *totally lousy quality iPhone pic in DC Friday pm...but sorta got that Hoazy thing going on...just no thumbs up and ALL GOOFY*



LOL!



HDANGEL15 said:


> *I loved this picture taken of my yesterday...I do Bootcamp a few times a week...and Jesse the trainer takes a PICTURE EVERYDAY and posts it on FB...it's fun...today we all posed around my bike...hehe*


Since Leo covered that bike/truck I'll leave it alone 

But yeah, loving that ripped HD t-shirt on you also.:happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

At Cathedral Park near the St. Johns Bridge, Portland, Oregon.


----------



## mel

ADOREable


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

OneWickedAngel said:


> At Cathedral Park near the St. Johns Bridge, Portland, Oregon.



I love that get to be the first to comment on this. I told you once that you struck me as a person who I just want to hang out with and piss the time away. 

This picture just solidifies that.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love that get to be the first to comment on this. I told you once that *you struck me* as a person who I just want to hang out with and *piss the time away*.
> 
> This picture just solidifies that.



Thanks Hozay!!!! :wubu:

But dude, on the other hand, damn you!!! I want to strike you now because I have "Tub Thumping" stuck in my head and that's just cruel!! 




mel said:


> ADOREable


I'm going to let my ego correctly assume it's about me and say Thank you! &#9829; :happy:


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> At Cathedral Park near the St. Johns Bridge, Portland, Oregon.



Beautiful smile, Raiv!:happy:


----------



## NewfieGal

There are so many beautiful people here, i think outer beauty is stronger when inner beauty is strong, you can see it light up people's faces... my pic is a cropped one I cropped my 3 friends out don't wanna put them up here without there permission so here is a close up of me 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

imfree said:


> Beautiful smile, Raiv!:happy:


Thanks Edgar!



NewfieGal said:


> There are so many beautiful people here, i think outer beauty is stronger when inner beauty is strong, you can see it light up people's faces... my pic is a cropped one I cropped my 3 friends out don't wanna put them up here without there permission so here is a close up of me


So true! So true! And this picture of you is a wonderful example of inner light shinning through!


----------



## LeoGibson

OneWickedAngel said:


> At Cathedral Park near the St. Johns Bridge, Portland, Oregon.



Today must be smile day. Well I guess being that it is friday it is understandable.
Another lovely pic OWA.



NewfieGal said:


> There are so many beautiful people here, i think outer beauty is stronger when inner beauty is strong, you can see it light up people's faces... my pic is a cropped one I cropped my 3 friends out don't wanna put them up here without there permission so here is a close up of me




Those dimples. So cute. Beautiful pic NewfieGal


----------



## Deanna

Flirting by the pool ...


----------



## lovelocs

Everybody's looking so good!
We just had a vampire's ball at the dance studio, and I got a pic of me shaking a leg. The big things on my eyes are drag queen feather lashes! 

View attachment cymande.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

lovelocs said:


> Everybody's looking so good!
> We just had a vampire's ball at the dance studio, and I got a pic of me shaking a leg. The big things on my eyes are drag queen feather lashes!



*LOVE IT!!!!!!*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

lovelocs said:


> Everybody's looking so good!
> We just had a vampire's ball at the dance studio, and I got a pic of me shaking a leg. The big things on my eyes are drag queen feather lashes!



:bow: OH :bow: MY :bow:
As I live and breathe, a rare sighting of the elusive Lovelocs!!!

You go gurl! Love it!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

LeoGibson said:


> Today must be smile day. Well I guess being that it is friday it is understandable.
> Another lovely pic OWA.




(I'm still going to be really, really, REALLY pissed if Melanie gets stuck in my head though!)
Thanks Leo! :happy:


Deanna said:


> Flirting by the pool ...


Oh so love these shots!


----------



## Oirish

Anjula said:


> Meow lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry I can't make it smaller :/ hope you don't mind )



Take up all the room you need, pretty girl  You look gorgeous!


----------



## Oirish

SlightlyMorbid said:


> ron is very good at photography so, yeah, credits go to him for making awesome pictures.
> 
> 
> Guh, I miss my black hair and shite, so yeah, I look boring but here it goes, showing more of me:



Just lovely. Those are two very pretty pictures. Cute pup too


----------



## Tad

Deanna, Lovelocs, amazing pictures both of you--in completely contrasting styles! It made it kind of cool that they were back to back


----------



## survivalisfutile

misskaribabyy said:


> here is my most recent pic!



a quick snap, but you've got a warm smile - isn't it our luck fella's that dimensions is full of beautiful women of all size? mmhmm :eat:


----------



## Aust99

Ahoy!
View attachment 97901


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Aust99 said:


> Ahoy!



Howdy you most lovely matey!


----------



## Rathkhan

Aust99 said:


> Ahoy!
> View attachment 97901



Such a beauty  :smitten::smitten:


----------



## Aust99

OneWickedAngel said:


> Howdy you most lovely matey!





Rathkhan said:


> Such a beauty  :smitten::smitten:



Thank you lovely people!


----------



## LeoGibson

Deanna said:


> Flirting by the pool ...



Very nice pic. Love the mischievous smile.



lovelocs said:


> Everybody's looking so good!
> We just had a vampire's ball at the dance studio, and I got a pic of me shaking a leg. The big things on my eyes are drag queen feather lashes!



Great shot. Scary and sexy at the same time.



Aust99 said:


> Ahoy!
> View attachment 97901



Very lovely. Your eyes are quite striking in this pic. I like the contrast with the red lipstick.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

lovelocs said:


> Everybody's looking so good!
> We just had a vampire's ball at the dance studio, and I got a pic of me shaking a leg. The big things on my eyes are drag queen feather lashes!






:bow:


----------



## lovelocs

Lil BigginZ said:


> It's... beautiful...



Aawww... Thank you, and thank Leo, Tad, and Angel for the love...


----------



## otherwhere

I would have to concur with the cat. also aust99 and Deanna: also ravishing


----------



## PhatChk

I think i look cute 

View attachment Photo on 9-3-11 at 9.02 PM.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

PhatChk said:


> *I know i look cute*



*F*ixed it for ya... looking great as always PhatChk!!!....:wubu: :wubu:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

This pic of me isn't exactly cute... but hey, it's something interesting to look at!






Chris says it looks like I have the rage virus from 28 Days Later. Hah!


----------



## chicken legs

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> This pic of me isn't exactly cute... but hey, it's something interesting to look at!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris says it looks like I have the rage virus from 28 Days Later. Hah!



ohhhh sparkly...Love the necklace


----------



## Treach

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> This pic of me isn't exactly cute... but hey, it's something interesting to look at!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris says it looks like I have the rage virus from 28 Days Later. Hah!



Gorgeous! Also, "Boston suburbs" eh? Never noticed that bit before.


----------



## Melian

That's an AWESOME pic, Mary. 

Unless it's a trick...in which case, I'll have to get an axe


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

I fucking love those lenses x.X

They're on mah wishlist at an alternative fashion site here x.X I want the vampire and sharingan ones


----------



## Rathkhan

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> This pic of me isn't exactly cute... but hey, it's something interesting to look at!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris says it looks like I have the rage virus from 28 Days Later. Hah!



Gotta say, I agree with Chris LOL sexiest... disease carrier...ever!


----------



## Anjula

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> This pic of me isn't exactly cute... but hey, it's something interesting to look at!
> 
> 
> 
> Chris says it looks like I have the rage virus from 28 Days Later. Hah!



your eyes look amazing!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Treach said:


> Gorgeous! Also, "Boston suburbs" eh? Never noticed that bit before.



I think that's moreso cuz I suck at posting on a regular basis. Cuz my location hasn't changed. I mean, shit, I still live in the house I was born in. Haha.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

SlightlyMorbid said:


> I fucking love those lenses x.X
> 
> They're on mah wishlist at an alternative fashion site here x.X I want the vampire and sharingan ones



Haha, if they were lenses... they'd be effin' awesome. But yeah, the eye color is just photoshopped. 

Those awesome lenses are too expensive! But yeah, there are some pretty cool ones on those various costume/fashion sites. If I were to buy 'em, I'd go for the white ones, black ones, and red ones. Ooo... or those cool ones that have little designs... like the spider web.... Damn. Now I want awesome contacts.



Once I went to the eye doctor in order to get normal colored contacts. I literally tried every color they had, but to no avail. My hazel/brown eyes are too like.... potent. None of the colors showed, cuz my natural eye color washed 'em out in a sense. It was lame.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Haha, if they were lenses... they'd be effin' awesome. But yeah, the eye color is just photoshopped.
> 
> Those awesome lenses are too expensive! But yeah, there are some pretty cool ones on those various costume/fashion sites. If I were to buy 'em, I'd go for the white ones, black ones, and red ones. Ooo... or those cool ones that have little designs... like the spider web.... Damn. Now I want awesome contacts.
> 
> 
> 
> Once I went to the eye doctor in order to get normal colored contacts. I literally tried every color they had, but to no avail. My hazel/brown eyes are too like.... potent. None of the colors showed, cuz my natural eye color washed 'em out in a sense. It was lame.



http://www.large.nl/bin/shop.php?ru...n&list_sort=gd&prog=search&tc=SEARCH&stat=yes


if that link doesn't work, just type in the bar 'lenses' and they'll show up. They don't cost much and they look pretty wicked awesome x.X I want the white zombie ones and the Sharingan.


----------



## Yakatori

You know, you'd think they'd have an actual human model each set. They'd probably sell-more that way.


----------



## CastingPearls

SlightlyMorbid said:


> http://www.large.nl/bin/shop.php?ru...n&list_sort=gd&prog=search&tc=SEARCH&stat=yes
> 
> 
> if that link doesn't work, just type in the bar 'lenses' and they'll show up. They don't cost much and they look pretty wicked awesome x.X I want the white zombie ones and the Sharingan.


They don't ship to the US. 

I've also seen Hello Kitty lenses which crack me up.


******
Mary, I have the same problem with colored lenses---my own color washes them out and I've tried them all. I had ONE set of green custom made. It cost me a lot of money and they're so uncomfortable to wear that I rarely do so I know what you mean.


----------



## lovelocs

PhatChk said:


> I think i look cute



That is a great picture...


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

I am always impressed with the quality of the girls on this board. Bravo.


----------



## Shosho

Well, this isnt actually cute, but it is the only nice picture I got of myself, haha..
The only thing I hate is that it is too much of my face, lol.
Oh, and I don't wear that much black makeup as it looks in this picture, just sayin'.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Shosho said:


> Well, this isnt actually cute, but it is the only nice picture I got of myself, haha..
> The only thing I hate is that it is too much of my face, lol.
> Oh, and I don't wear that much black makeup as it looks in this picture, just sayin'.



*looks like a gorgeous picture none the less*


----------



## Anjula

Shosho said:


> Well, this isnt actually cute, but it is the only nice picture I got of myself, haha..
> The only thing I hate is that it is too much of my face, lol.
> Oh, and I don't wear that much black makeup as it looks in this picture, just sayin'.



you have wonderful eyes!


----------



## KittyKitten

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Cheesy smile again


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

happyface83 said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Cheesy smile again



always . . . .


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

happyface83 said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Cheesy smile again



Whadda mean "cheesy?" It's so pretty! 

It's one of those smiles that can even cheer strangers up!


----------



## KittyKitten

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Whadda mean "cheesy?" It's so pretty!
> 
> It's one of those smiles that can even cheer strangers up!



Awwww, thank you, mary!


----------



## Shosho

Anjula said:


> you have wonderful eyes!



Thank you!


----------



## JenFromOC

It's been a long time...hi everyone


----------



## Tad

JenFromOC said:


> It's been a long time...hi everyone



and this is where the whole audience replies: "Hi Jen!" (except for one poor, confused, schmoe who wasn't paying attention, and is wondering why everyone is yelling about hygiene.)


----------



## Rathkhan

JenFromOC said:


> It's been a long time...hi everyone



Hello beautiful!


----------



## Shosho

HDANGEL15 said:


> *looks like a gorgeous picture none the less*



haha, thank you!


----------



## biglynch

JenFromOC said:


> It's been a long time...hi everyone



:shocked: Damn you look like my old manager, (she was a proper taskmaster) i'm stuned... well anyways howdy Jen, looking awesome (boss).


----------



## KittyKitten

JenFromOC said:


> It's been a long time...hi everyone



Missed you, girl!!!!! Looking great!!!!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

JenFromOC said:


> It's been a long time...hi everyone



Wow. Absolutely beautiful as always!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> This pic of me isn't exactly cute... but hey, it's something interesting to look at!
> 
> Chris says it looks like I have the rage virus from 28 Days Later. Hah!



Seductive as always


----------



## vinarian

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> This pic of me isn't exactly cute... but hey, it's something interesting to look at!
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/XxM
> isterHavokxX/DSC03249.jpg
> 
> Chris says it looks like I have the rage virus from 28 Days Later. Hah!



Your eyes are enchanting and mesmerizing - I can see myself dreaming about them, but whether it would be a nightmare or extacy remains to be seen. I suppose that would depends on how recently I've seen resident evil  ...


----------



## CocoB

Hiya! I thought I would jump on board  

View attachment 316966_10150335263000502_685825501_7938352_2080090220_n.jpg


----------



## imfree

CocoB said:


> Hiya! I thought I would jump on board



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, please enjoy your ride.


----------



## bladenite78

JenFromOC said:


> It's been a long time...hi everyone



and the reply from the crowd was "Why must it be so long between our glances my dear"


----------



## savethemurlocs11

I'm a rather unconventional person :3

So here's my oh face XD lol

Enjoy.......try not to fap too hard boys XD lmfao

(I'll post more later if this isn't completely horrifying) 

View attachment ridin dirtay.jpg


----------



## Lil BigginZ

savethemurlocs11 said:


> Enjoy.......try not to fap too hard boys XD lmfao



There's other ways to fap?


----------



## Melian

savethemurlocs11 said:


> I'm a rather unconventional person :3
> 
> So here's my oh face XD lol
> 
> Enjoy.......try not to fap too hard boys XD lmfao
> 
> (I'll post more later if this isn't completely horrifying)



Hehe...that's a great picture!


----------



## savethemurlocs11

Melian said:


> Hehe...that's a great picture!



I thought so too.......it pretty much belongs in Maxim :3 lol


----------



## Rathkhan

CocoB said:


> Hiya! I thought I would jump on board



Gotta tell you, I'm a big fan of the curves... very sexy!


----------



## Rathkhan

savethemurlocs11 said:


> I'm a rather unconventional person :3
> 
> So here's my oh face XD lol
> 
> Enjoy.......try not to fap too hard boys XD lmfao
> 
> (I'll post more later if this isn't completely horrifying)



=\ not sure how to tell you this but that may be a kids bike... (LOL kidding)

Cute pic! I'd show you my OMG face but it's too sexy and I'm afraid I'd be banned!


----------



## otherwhere

savethemurlocs11 said:


> So here's my oh face XD lol



best oh face ever! lol


----------



## Yakatori

savethemurlocs11 said:


> "_...here's my oh face.._"


Because, that is the exact facial-expression I get whenever I tell an attractive cashier that I want to pay by check.


----------



## BigIzzy

"Enjoy.......try not to fap too hard boys XD lmfao"


ummmm, too late!:bow:


----------



## savethemurlocs11

Rathkhan said:


> =\ not sure how to tell you this but that may be a kids bike... (LOL kidding)
> 
> Cute pic! I'd show you my OMG face but it's too sexy and I'm afraid I'd be banned!



lol. I'm terribly short. i make it work. 

And your oh face? yes....do share lol


----------



## savethemurlocs11

Rathkhan said:


> =\ not sure how to tell you this but that may be a kids bike... (LOL kidding)
> 
> Cute pic! I'd show you my OMG face but it's too sexy and I'm afraid I'd be banned!





BigIzzy said:


> "Enjoy.......try not to fap too hard boys XD lmfao"
> 
> 
> ummmm, too late!:bow:



lol what can I say?


----------



## WVMountainrear

..........


----------



## HDANGEL15

lovelylady78 said:


> ..........



*Damn you LL why u gotta be POPPING IN HERE all the time with that amazing smile....BIG BLUEZ and BEAUTY That just goes on and on.....*








yes green for jellie


----------



## WVMountainrear

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Damn you LL why u gotta be POPPING IN HERE all the time with that amazing smile....BIG BLUEZ and BEAUTY That just goes on and on.....*



:blush: You're so sweet...thank you for the compliments. :happy:


----------



## appleleafer

lovelylady78 said:


> ..........



Enigmatic smiles FTW!


----------



## halcyon

Im totally cute with a beard.


----------



## Anjula

halcyon said:


> Im totally cute with a beard.



wow....you're freakin hot


----------



## FishCharming

halcyon said:


> Im totally cute with a beard.



i dont know about that... now, if you were rocking some muttonchops i would totally agree


----------



## djudex

Anjula said:


> wow....you're freakin hot



Troof!



FishCharming said:


> i dont know about that... now, if you were rocking some muttonchops i would totally agree



I've never been happier than this moment that I've shaved off my mutonchops


----------



## HDANGEL15

Anjula said:


> wow....you're freakin hot



TRUE THAT.....quite a gorgeous girly you are; mustache + beard and all


----------



## theronin23

halcyon said:


> Im totally cute with a beard.




You could tie me to some railroad tracks any day.


----------



## biglynch

cuties on micro bikes, with beards (thankfully not like my beard) and shiny happy blue eyes... all is good in the world i say.


----------



## appleleafer

halcyon said:


> Im totally cute with a beard.



It's like a hot V for Vendetta


----------



## Treach

halcyon said:


> Im totally cute with a beard.



I agree with Anjula, you are bananas-hot.

Which is to say "so hot it's bananas" and not "as hot as a banana".


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

ron took some more pics of me last week. Here they are.


----------



## biglynch

SlightlyMorbid said:


> ron took some more pics of me last week. Here they are.



you have managed the hard task of looking cold and hot simultaneously


----------



## appleleafer

SlightlyMorbid said:


> ron took some more pics of me last week. Here they are.



Atmospheric. Arty. Pretty!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

appleleafer said:


> It's like a hot V for Vendetta



V was already hot.


----------



## appleleafer

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> V was already hot.



Especially when leaving Larkhill.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

halcyon said:


> Im totally cute with a beard.




I love a lady with a little facial hair.


----------



## Broadside

SlightlyMorbid said:


> ron took some more pics of me last week. Here they are.



cuuuuuuu-ute!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SlightlyMorbid said:


> ron took some more pics of me last week. Here they are.



I wish it were cool enough to wear scarves and jackets here. It's still 32C here. :-(


----------



## Rathkhan

halcyon said:


> Im totally cute with a beard.



I have to say, I echo what the consensus has been thus far! Hot! And cute... but mostly hot!


----------



## Rathkhan

SlightlyMorbid said:


> ron took some more pics of me last week. Here they are.
> 
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6059/6292147699_4a4b474b76.jpg
> 
> 
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6055/6292675104_33fa8c95a1.jpg



very cute and very cold looking! LOL Poor girl!


----------



## halcyon

FishCharming said:


> i dont know about that... now, if you were rocking some muttonchops i would totally agree



DONT TEMPT ME! ;-)


----------



## FishCharming

halcyon said:


> DONT TEMPT ME! ;-)



consider yourself tempted!


----------



## appleleafer

halcyon said:


> DONT TEMPT ME! ;-)



Is this the point at which a generic "photo or GTFO" comment is required?


----------



## Never2fat4me

lovelylady78 said:


> ..........



Didn't see this until today (Halloween). Definitely a treat when you post, LL!

Chris


----------



## CastingPearls

Wore red and black --decided to dress as a black widow.


----------



## appleleafer

CastingPearls said:


> Wore red and black --decided to dress as a black widow.



Black widow with a killer smile!


----------



## halcyon

appleleafer said:


> Is this the point at which a generic "photo or GTFO" comment is required?



I totally walked into that one. Brb, drawing all over my freaking face with a sharpie.


----------



## appleleafer

halcyon said:


> I totally walked into that one. Brb, drawing all over my freaking face with a sharpie.



Sharpie? Awwww.....

*puts down the fake fur, scissors and glue with a disappointed sigh*


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

halcyon said:


> Im totally cute with a beard.



You're cute without the mustachios and the goatee, too. Love your nose and the definition of your upper lip... and that which your chin is pointing towards = P



SlightlyMorbid said:


> ron took some more pics of me last week. Here they are.



Very cute. That first picture is somewhat creepy, though = P


----------



## Twilley

halcyon said:


> Im totally cute with a beard.



I MUSTACHE YOU A QUESTION, BUT I THINK I'LL SHAVE IT FOR LATER.


----------



## theronin23

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Love your nose and the definition of your upper lip... and that which your chin is pointing towards = P



Because that's not creepy AT ALL. I am from this point forward saying "I love your nose and the definition of your upper lip" to EVERY girl I talk to. Even if I don't.


----------



## halcyon

theronin23 said:


> Because that's not creepy AT ALL. I am from this point forward saying "I love your nose and the definition of your upper lip" to EVERY girl I talk to. Even if I don't.



And I am going to forever say that my best physical feature is my defined upper lip. 

In all honesty, i've had much creepier things said to me!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

theronin23 said:


> Because that's not creepy AT ALL. I am from this point forward saying "I love your nose and the definition of your upper lip" to EVERY girl I talk to. Even if I don't.





halcyon said:


> And I am going to forever say that my best physical feature is my defined upper lip.
> 
> In all honesty, i've had much creepier things said to me!



What can I say, facial features and structure are important to me, especially nose and lips = P

This is one of my EVE Online characters: https://image.eveonline.com/Character/830870648_512.jpg
This is the other one: https://image.eveonline.com/Character/575829236_512.jpg
And this is one I just made for SR3: http://www.saintsrow.com/community/characters/details/126189321727284236


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Twilley said:


> I MUSTACHE YOU A QUESTION, BUT I THINK I'LL SHAVE IT FOR LATER.


----------



## savethemurlocs11

lol here another :blush: 

View attachment umbrella.jpg


----------



## biglynch

aahhhhh no its bad luck to put an umbrella up indoors.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Great pic


----------



## savethemurlocs11

biglynch said:


> aahhhhh no its bad luck to put an umbrella up indoors.



I'm pretty invincible as anyone who knows me can attest.

I'll be fine XD


----------



## savethemurlocs11

Lil BigginZ said:


> Great pic


 
Thanks hun lol


----------



## spacce

savethemurlocs11 said:


> lol here another :blush:


very cute


----------



## biglynch

savethemurlocs11 said:


> I'm pretty invincible as anyone who knows me can attest.
> 
> I'll be fine XD


 
ok then thats ok, myself on the other hand, im... err... vincible, and crazy unlucky.


----------



## appleleafer

savethemurlocs11 said:


> lol here another :blush:



Nice! Looks like you're auditioning for a remake of "My Fair Lady"


----------



## Treach

savethemurlocs11 said:


> lol here another :blush:



Cute and totally awesome!


----------



## JenFromOC

And, I do believe I'm done pic whoring for the day....


----------



## MasterShake

JenFromOC said:


> And, I do believe I'm done pic whoring for the day....



Lol, who you eye-shanking in that top picture?


----------



## JenFromOC

MasterShake said:


> Lol, who you eye-shanking in that top picture?



LOL that's my sister....we were having a slumber party


----------



## HDANGEL15

savethemurlocs11 said:


> lol here another :blush:



*all of yours are adorable..seriously!!*


----------



## savethemurlocs11

'Nother XD 

View attachment gaga.jpg


----------



## biglynch

savethemurlocs11 said:


> 'Nother XD



dear santa for xmas i would like one of these:smitten:


----------



## Windigo

Me trying to do a pin-up shoot


----------



## Ninja Glutton

JenFromOC said:


> And, I do believe I'm done pic whoring for the day....



Please, don't ever stop. You're too damn cute!



savethemurlocs11 said:


> 'Nother XD



You're adorable as well.

So many beautiful gals


----------



## Treach

savethemurlocs11 said:


> 'Nother XD



I endorse this product and/or service.


----------



## Rathkhan

JenFromOC said:


> And, I do believe I'm done pic whoring for the day....



I love your pictures! If that's pic whoring, I'm buying! Beautiful!


----------



## Rathkhan

savethemurlocs11 said:


> 'Nother XD



That is such a cute picture, and a definite tease with the see through lace on your top, it is also very sexy!


----------



## Rathkhan

Windigo said:


> Me trying to do a pin-up shoot



You're very pretty, I can see where a pin-up shoot would be something you should definitely post here!! heh


----------



## Windigo

Rathkhan said:


> You're very pretty, I can see where a pin-up shoot would be something you should definitely post here!! heh


Thanks! 

I'm thinking about making a more daring one than the last one  I just need to find someone who can shoot me. If I do I'll post the pictures here 

This was just a photo I made of myself.


----------



## Rathkhan

Windigo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm thinking about making a more daring one than the last one  I just need to find someone who can shoot me. If I do I'll post the pictures here
> 
> This was just a photo I made of myself.



I look forward to hopefully seeing it!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Windigo said:


> Me trying to do a pin-up shoot




It worked- you look good!


----------



## Anjula

it's cute, well kinda, but mostly it's freakin' funny 






I'm snookie HHAHAHAHA


----------



## WVMountainrear

Anjula said:


> it's cute, well kinda, but mostly it's freakin' funny
> 
> I'm snookie HHAHAHAHA



Snookie wishes she looked that good. :kiss2:


----------



## Anjula

lovelylady78 said:


> Snookie wishes she looked that good. :kiss2:



you're to good for me :wubu:


----------



## Broadside

Anjula said:


> it's cute, well kinda, but mostly it's freakin' funny
> 
> I'm snookie HHAHAHAHA



That's quite the pearl necklace...

And please don't downgrade yourself to "Snooki". I don't think you want that many STD's fighting eachother for control of your body.


----------



## KevinW91

Anjula said:


> it's cute, well kinda, but mostly it's freakin' funny
> 
> 
> 
> I'm snookie HHAHAHAHA




All I have to say is SHEESH.


----------



## MasterShake

Anjula said:


> it's cute, well kinda, but mostly it's freakin' funny



What happened to your arm?


----------



## Treach

Anjula said:


> it's cute, well kinda, but mostly it's freakin' funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm snookie HHAHAHAHA



"Funny" isn't the word I'd use for it. I'd use the word "ridiculously" and finish it off with "sexy".


----------



## Anjula

MasterShake said:


> What happened to your arm?



I have no idea, but who cares I'm guidette!


----------



## Rathkhan

Anjula said:


> it's cute, well kinda, but mostly it's freakin' funny
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/0E5FO.jpg
> 
> I'm snookie HHAHAHAHA
> 
> http://data.whicdn.com/images/8265477/tumblr_lipbeeA7Ib1qduys2o1_500_large.jpg



Damn! If you were actually Snookie, I'd actually watch Jersey Shore! LOL You're ridiculously hot.


----------



## theronin23

Anjula said:


> I have no idea, but who cares I'm guidette!



Wanna smush?


----------



## escapist

halcyon said:


> Im totally cute with a beard.



Hummm freakishly true... I'm excited, yet disturbed by this.


----------



## NjBigBoi

Anjula said:


> it's cute, well kinda, but mostly it's freakin' funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just....Wow
> 
> ...You're like too hot. Like your hotness is so profound that it doesn't make sense hehe
> 
> Oh yea btw, nom nom nom nom :eat2:


----------



## Anjula

thank you guys! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## CGL1978

you ladies are way too cute for me to be talking too :bow:


----------



## Broadside

This is place is great, I wish there was a secret patch FFA's would wear so BHM's would know who they are in public.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Why would anyone want to be like snookie?


----------



## OCCS

Windigo said:


> Me trying to do a pin-up shoot



Wow what a cute lady


----------



## Melian

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Why would anyone want to be like snookie?



Fetal alcohol syndrome?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Last bathroom pic Whoring for a while promise!


----------



## rellis10

OneWickedAngel said:


> Last bathroom pic Whoring for a while promise!



Dayum... Stylish, sexy and bad ass  :smitten:


----------



## misskaribabyy

My pic on vacation last summer! 

View attachment 284026_10150258862959239_514374238_7263382_5135916_n.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> Dayum... Stylish, sexy and bad ass  :smitten:


And you know it! Thanks Rick :kiss2:



misskaribabyy said:


> My pic on vacation last summer!


Nice pic Kari, like that striped top.


----------



## theronin23

I almost never post creep on this thread, but Rai, you look stunning as always.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

OneWickedAngel said:


> Last bathroom pic Whoring for a while promise!



showstopper as always lady, I'm starting to like that bathroom ;-)


----------



## biglynch

OneWickedAngel said:


> Last bathroom pic Whoring for a while promise!



pure power! if you said jump, id be asking how high. Hot.


----------



## KevinW91

misskaribabyy said:


> My pic on vacation last summer!



Extremely cute... sup girl. Hahahahahaha.


----------



## bromad1972

SlightlyMorbid said:


> ron took some more pics of me last week. Here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that one. The composition gives a lot of depth in your facial expression. Cute too!


----------



## bromad1972

halcyon said:


> Im totally cute with a beard.



I don't think the beard has anything to do with it.


----------



## bromad1972

JenFromOC said:


> And, I do believe I'm done pic whoring for the day....



BBBBOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## bromad1972

Anjula said:


> it's cute, well kinda, but mostly it's freakin' funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm snookie HHAHAHAHA



Can't be Snookie. You are attractive.


----------



## theronin23

4 separate posts...three of which with pic quotes. Isn't that one of Zowie's pet peeves?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

theronin23 said:


> 4 separate posts...three of which with pic quotes. Isn't that one of Zowie's pet peeves?



she's going to flip her shit!!!


----------



## Windigo

OCCS said:


> Wow what a cute lady



Thanks! Always nice to hear someone likes your looks


----------



## bromad1972

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> she's going to flip her shit!!!



Sorry. News guy messing things up.:doh:


----------



## ManBeef

SerenityValkyrie said:


> Wearing my Hello Kitty headphones lol





halcyon said:


> Im totally cute with a beard.





savethemurlocs11 said:


> lol here another :blush:





savethemurlocs11 said:


> 'Nother XD





Windigo said:


> Me trying to do a pin-up shoot





Anjula said:


> it's cute, well kinda, but mostly it's freakin' funny
> I'm snookie HHAHAHAHA



I so wanna be a cute girl now


----------



## Anjula

OneWickedAngel said:


> Last bathroom pic Whoring for a while promise!




You look damn good.


----------



## Melian

OneWickedAngel said:


> Last bathroom pic Whoring for a while promise!



You look badass (and you're making that bathroom famous).


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Anjula said:


> You look damn good.


Thanks Anjula!



Melian said:


> You look badass (and you're making that bathroom famous).


HAH! More like infamous, thanks Melian!


----------



## LeoGibson

OneWickedAngel said:


> Last bathroom pic Whoring for a while promise!



Does your company have an opening for an attendant for that particular restroom? I wouldn't be adverse to a career change.


----------



## HDANGEL15

warning double post from *the lounge*...
this is my lil brother, myself, my 88 1/2 yr old dad and his 85 yr old gf in Pittsburgh last nite 

View attachment 311035_10150575820540550_606570549_11636142_2134658008_n.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> warning double post from *the lounge*...
> this is my lil brother, myself, my 88 1/2 yr old dad and his 85 yr old gf in Pittsburgh last nite



Great pic. You look good out of your casual wear, getting dressed up suits you.:bow: Good looking family you have there as well, your pops looks no where near his age.


----------



## imfree

HDANGEL15 said:


> warning double post from *the lounge*...
> this is my lil brother, myself, my 88 1/2 yr old dad and his 85 yr old gf in Pittsburgh last nite



Much to give thanks over, you Guys look great!


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> warning double post from *the lounge*...
> this is my lil brother, myself, my 88 1/2 yr old dad and his 85 yr old gf in Pittsburgh last nite



What a great picture! You and your Dad share the same smile.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

LeoGibson said:


> Does your company have an opening for an attendant for that particular restroom? I wouldn't be adverse to a career change.


LOL! 



HDANGEL15 said:


> warning double post from *the lounge*...
> this is my lil brother, myself, my 88 1/2 yr old dad and his 85 yr old gf in Pittsburgh last nite


What a great pic, HD! You are blessed.


----------



## Yakatori

LeoGibson said:


> Great pic. You look good out of your casual wear, getting dressed up suits you.:bow: Good looking family you have there as well, your pops looks no where near his age.


Actually, I was gonna say the gf looks pretty-good too. Absolutely heartwarming, love to see that...including the unintentional photo-bomb on the right, that he bothered to smile too...


----------



## tonynyc

HDANGEL15 said:


> warning double post from *the lounge*...
> this is my lil brother, myself, my 88 1/2 yr old dad and his 85 yr old gf in Pittsburgh last nite



Nice family pic- :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> Great pic. You look good out of your casual wear, getting dressed up suits you.:bow: Good looking family you have there as well, your pops looks no where near his age.



*AMAZING what some BOTOX injections will do at age 88 *



imfree said:


> Much to give thanks over, you Guys look great!


*
TY imfreee*



Surlysomething said:


> What a great picture! You and your Dad share the same smile.



*we do we do.....ty (((surly))*



OneWickedAngel said:


> What a great pic, HD! You are blessed.



*TY as always (((OWA))))*



Yakatori said:


> Actually, I was gonna say the gf looks pretty-good too. Absolutely heartwarming, love to see that...including the unintentional photo-bomb on the right, that he bothered to smile too...


*Yup she is the 85 yr old that introduced my dad to the idea of BOTOX *



tonynyc said:


> Nice family pic- :happy: :happy: :happy:


*
awww geee shucks...thanks ((TONY)))*


----------



## prettyeyes77

PLease Please PLease Can I Have Thor for Christmas!!! I'll be Nice'ish.:eat2:
View attachment 313804_2418567583090_1218418843_33014349_7856348_n.jpg

I SEE YOU!!!
View attachment 313203_2481885605931_1216313254_2976604_2060870948_n.jpg


Haha These pics may be more crazy than cute but oh well.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*totally cute.......thanks for sharing*


----------



## fritzi

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Yup she is the 85 yr old that introduced my dad to the idea of BOTOX *



The botox is a joke - or isn't it???
Botox in mid or late eighties - but it's probably an excellent sign if wrinkles still are your main worry at that age!


----------



## HDANGEL15

fritzi said:


> The botox is a joke - or isn't it???
> Botox in mid or late eighties - but it's probably an excellent sign if wrinkles still are your main worry at that age!


*
totally NOT KIDDING...they are way into that...and LOOKING YOUNGER*


----------



## Windigo

I got a new skirt today and decided to take a picture of me wearing it 






Sorry, the cam doesn't show my legs but it's good enough I think


----------



## Tad

Nice skirt  

(That is the trouble with web cams, so limited....you end up stressed just trying to get the picture, instead of getting to have fun with it :-/ )


----------



## Windigo

Tad said:


> Nice skirt
> 
> (That is the trouble with web cams, so limited....you end up stressed just trying to get the picture, instead of getting to have fun with it :-/ )



Thanks 

Yeah the problem with the cam is that it doesn't have a big enough angle to take a decent picture, but as I don't have a big wall mirror I can't use my digital camera for full body shots. Oh well, at least it gives an impression


----------



## Tad

Windigo said:


> Yeah the problem with the cam is that it doesn't have a big enough angle to take a decent picture, but as I don't have a big wall mirror I can't use my digital camera for full body shots.



I don't know what Chirstmas gifting traditions are like there, but maybe you could give a new camera as a hint to people for Christmas? Not just to show us more pictures--  -- but it is amazing what good pictures of the world one can end up with, with a half-decent camera in hand


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Windigo said:


> I got a new skirt today and decided to take a picture of me wearing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the cam doesn't show my legs but it's good enough I think



Nice skirt. Interesting top, too. Never seen one with straps like that 'round these parts.


----------



## Windigo

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Nice skirt. Interesting top, too. Never seen one with straps like that 'round these parts.



It's made by a lingerie designer called Marlies Dekkers, it's her signature  I like those straps ; they give a nice accent.


----------



## molligmag

PhatChk said:


> I think I look cute!:wubu::wubu:



my god how could I have missed this...
I am in love :smitten::smitten:


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

I tried the retro look for the first time - and wanna share that with you


----------



## MasterShake

Ange d'être;1825450 said:


> I tried the retro look for the first time - and wanna share that with you



I'm a sucker for a retro girl, so yeah, you're pretty much rocking that look!


----------



## Anjula

Ange d'être;1825450 said:


> I tried the retro look for the first time - and wanna share that with you



you look gorgeous! Red lipstic really fits you!:kiss2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

prettyeyes77 said:


> PLease Please PLease Can I Have Thor for Christmas!!! I'll be Nice'ish.:eat2:
> 
> I SEE YOU!!!
> 
> 
> Haha These pics may be more crazy than cute but oh well.


AHAHAHAHAAH! EXCELLENT pictures! Your humor is wonderful!



Ange d'être;1825450 said:


> I tried the retro look for the first time - and wanna share that with you


Whoa! That look is fabulous on you and what an fantastic shade of red lipstick. Make this picture black & white and you could easily look like a classic film noir beauty.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Ange d'être;1825450 said:


> I tried the retro look for the first time - and wanna share that with you


*
I wanna learn to do that...its SMOKING on you
*


----------



## OneWickedAngel




----------



## Anjula

OneWickedAngel said:


> pic pic pic pic :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:



I've already rep you but I seriously LOVE this pic!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

OneWickedAngel said:


>



OOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Melian

So awesome, Rai :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Anjula said:


> I've already rep you but I seriously LOVE this pic!


Thanks Anj! :kiss2:



Lil BigginZ said:


> OOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Ahahaha! That reads like the reactions of the tourists and skaterbois that got an eye full. 



Melian said:


> So awesome, Rai :happy:



Thanks Melian! :wubu:


----------



## rellis10

OneWickedAngel said:


> Snip



That picture makes my bells jingle.... all the way


----------



## Aust99

I came in to post a pic but how does one follow that pic Rai??? Awesome lady!


:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## fritzi

OneWickedAngel said:


>



Fantastic! Best Christmas card ever!

I especially love that the Christmassy outfit is black - it gives it an even more devilish aspect!


----------



## Anjula

Merry Christmas, Happy Hanuka, Weso&#322;ych &#346;wi&#261;t.

and yeah I know, my drawing talent is amazing


----------



## Surlysomething

Anjula said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy Hanuka, Weso&#322;ych &#346;wi&#261;t.
> 
> and yeah I know, my drawing talent is amazing




So cute. Merry Christmas, lady!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> So cute. Merry Christmas, lady!


*ahhh to be a teenager.......... :smitten:

DISCLAIMER: and if you are as old as 20...it's all the same to this tired cougar *


----------



## jestemhardkorem

Wzajemnie!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*this certainly is a better pic of my nephew then me...but I like it and think all in and all there is a *cute* factor

He just turned 17 a few weeks ago and is a lady killer* 

View attachment WyWe.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Anjula said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy Hanuka, Weso&#322;ych &#346;wi&#261;t.
> 
> and yeah I know, my drawing talent is amazing



As beautiful as ever. Wouldn't mind finding you under the Christmas tree :smitten:


----------



## Miskatonic

OneWickedAngel said:


>



That would make a great post card.


----------



## handsomebeast

Anjula said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy Hanuka, Weso&#322;ych &#346;wi&#261;t.
> 
> and yeah I know, my drawing talent is amazing



so very very hot...


----------



## PinkRodery

Me, again.

Taken by my (very good photographer) friend at a convention a month and a half ago.


----------



## rellis10

PinkRodery said:


> Me, again.
> 
> Taken by my (very good photographer) friend at a convention a month and a half ago.



A very good photograph of a veeery nice subject


----------



## fritzi

HDANGEL15 said:


> *this certainly is a better pic of my nephew then me...but I like it and think all in and all there is a *cute* factor
> 
> He just turned 17 a few weeks ago and is a lady killer*



Very cute picture - I can see the lady killer part, even if he's only 17 (.... am I going to get banned for this comment???)

And you actually look more like mother and son or siblings - you've both got the same great deep olive colored eyes (at least that's the color my screen shows them in).


----------



## WVMountainrear

*insert standard cross-posting apologies here*


----------



## imfree

lovelylady78 said:


> *insert standard cross-posting apologies here*



No apology needed, if there ever was, the sun would also need to apologize for shining!


----------



## HDANGEL15

fritzi said:


> Very cute picture - I can see the lady killer part, even if he's only 17 (.... am I going to get banned for this comment???)
> 
> And you actually look more like mother and son or siblings - you've both got the same great deep olive colored eyes (at least that's the color my screen shows them in).



naaah it's all good on the age thing IMO at least

so which is it....mother/son or siblings :happy:

yeah the eye color is strange and I think we look alot alike...


----------



## mars_mike

lovelylady78 said:


> *insert standard cross-posting apologies here*



Nothing to apologize for, you look awesome.


----------



## hellraiser

PinkRodery said:


> Me, again.
> 
> Taken by my (very good photographer) friend at a convention a month and a half ago.
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Eirtakon by any chance ?


----------



## PinkRodery

hellraiser said:


> Eirtakon by any chance ?



Yessssssssss. Were you there?


----------



## WVMountainrear

imfree said:


> No apology needed, if there ever was, the sun would also need to apologize for shining!





mars_mike said:


> Nothing to apologize for, you look awesome.



Thank you, gentlemen! :happy:


----------



## KittyCourtz

Took this one about 2 years ago. I have new glasses now, but my face and hair still looks the same. =)


----------



## Lil BigginZ

KittyCourtz said:


> Took this one about 2 years ago. I have new glasses now, but my face and hair still looks the same. =)



YAY for Dethklok


----------



## KittyCourtz

Dethklok rocks. Both their music and the show is amazing.


----------



## Anjula

I dyed my hair


----------



## otherwhere

couldn't agree more! also: very cute picture


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Anjula said:


> I dyed my hair


...boobies...


----------



## Anjula

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ...boobies...



that's the first time you've commented on my pic!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Hair looks good Anjula


----------



## FishCharming

Anjula said:


> I dyed my hair



it makes your eyes pop. very pretty


----------



## djudex

Anjula said:


> I dyed my hair



I have to say you're looking pretty damn gorgeous in them there pics Anjula, blond suits you


----------



## rellis10

Anjula said:


> I dyed my hair



That colour really suits you, you look great!


----------



## LeoGibson

The blonde suits you well. Very nice pics Anjula.


----------



## Anjula

Lil BigginZ said:


> Hair looks good Anjula



still not used to it 



FishCharming said:


> it makes your eyes pop. very pretty





djudex said:


> I have to say you're looking pretty damn gorgeous in them there pics Anjula, blond suits you





rellis10 said:


> That colour really suits you, you look great!





LeoGibson said:


> The blonde suits you well. Very nice pics Anjula.



thanks guys! :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Fooling around with the camera.

 

View attachment 6698239493_e92884068b.jpg


----------



## FishCharming

Surlysomething said:


> Fooling around with the camera.



you have a delightful smile, surley!


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Fooling around with the camera.



Another lady with golden brown eyes. I love that eye color. This pic captures it well. Great shot.


----------



## theronin23

Anjula said:


> I dyed my hair


----------



## imfree

Surlysomething said:


> Fooling around with the camera.




I like the lighting and composition of that shot! Nice subject, of course.:happy:


----------



## hbighappy

KittyCourtz said:


> Took this one about 2 years ago. I have new glasses now, but my face and hair still looks the same. =)


 Nice pic there Some girls make glasses look good


----------



## hbighappy

Anjula said:


> I dyed my hair


 Mi gUsta  looks nice


----------



## hbighappy

Surlysomething said:


> Fooling around with the camera.


 Pretty smile on ya


----------



## biglynch

Girls with glasses = awesome! Its a know fact that glasses will make you 14.7% hotter. True fact


----------



## hellraiser

PinkRodery said:


> Yessssssssss. Were you there?



i was indeed for a couple of hours . wasnt bad


----------



## meangreen

biglynch said:


> Girls with glasses = awesome! Its a know fact that glasses will make you 14.7% hotter. True fact



I told my friends that the other day and they agreed with me, but the percentage part lol. I thought i was just crazy or something ^_^


----------



## Hole

Anjula said:


> I dyed my hair



You remind me of Mariah Carey here. You look lovely. :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Anjula said:


> I dyed my hair


Niiiice! That looks fantastic, but it's the woman, not just the hair.

Let us know if you're having more fun


----------



## JScimitar

Anjula said:


> I dyed my hair





very cute pic, they do say blonds have more fun.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*love all the pix!!!! beauty surrounds us here on the BHM/FFA BOARD 

:smitten: 

*


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

KittyCourtz said:


> Took this one about 2 years ago. I have new glasses now, but my face and hair still looks the same. =)



Cute!



Anjula said:


> I dyed my hair



Also cute! (Like you dirty blonde more though, contrasts nicely with your fair skin. Also, nice tongue.)



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ...boobies...



...I feel better.


----------



## vinarian

KittyCourtz said:


> Took this one about 2 years ago. I have new glasses now, but my face and hair still looks the same. =)



Now I know what I want for christmas next year!

(some legos)

oh, the picture looks great!


----------



## KittyCourtz

Thanks, everyone! ^_^ I do have more pictures of me, some of which I'm wearing some cosplay wigs.


----------



## SitiTomato

KittyCourtz said:


> Thanks, everyone! ^_^ I do have more pictures of me, some of which I'm wearing some cosplay wigs.




Oh do post them I love a good crazy anime hairstyle :happy:


----------



## KittyCourtz

More pics of me! I'll give you a cookie if you can guess who I'm supposed to be with the blonde and pink wigs. =)


----------



## SitiTomato

KittyCourtz said:


> More pics of me! I'll give you a cookie if you can guess who I'm supposed to be with the blonde and pink wigs. =)



If I say that these two are ALGEBRAIC! do I get a cookie? 

That's a spot on and adorable, Princess Bubblegum.


----------



## KittyCourtz

@SitiTomato: *ding ding* You got it! *hands over a chocolate chip cookie*


----------



## Mordecai

I adore Adventure Time and Regular Show too.


----------



## freakyfred

Fionna and Cake was best episode.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

KittyCourtz said:


> More pics of me! I'll give you a cookie if you can guess who I'm supposed to be with the blonde and pink wigs. =)



You are awesome, Princess bubblegum!


----------



## FA Punk

PinkRodery said:


> Me, again.
> 
> Taken by my (very good photographer) friend at a convention a month and a half ago.



Redhead, freckles, oh lord I be weak in the knees now


----------



## KittyCourtz

@Mordecai: Both those shows rock.
@freakyfred: Indeed, that episode was pretty great. =)
@Dockta_Dockta: Thanks!


----------



## Surlysomething

Bahahahaha.

Lame, like usual!


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> Bahahahaha.
> 
> Lame, like usual!



The 'net can't handle your snark, lady.


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> The 'net can't handle your snark, lady.



But I didn't make fun of the fatz! WTF.


----------



## CastingPearls

Let me get this straight---a dick pic can be left up for four freakin days but snark is wiped out immediately? REALLY????


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> Let me get this straight---a dick pic can be left up for four freakin days but snark is wiped out immediately? REALLY????



Really. 


I need to flash a nip or two. Oh wait. I need to get really dirty and flash a couple cankles.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Damn. I hate it when I miss things. :doh:


----------



## Mordecai

CastingPearls said:


> Let me get this straight---a dick pic can be left up for four freakin days but snark is wiped out immediately? REALLY????



The internet has no rules!


----------



## Melian

Mordecai said:


> The internet has no rules!



Except that it is for porn. That's the only rule it needs.


----------



## Paquito

Mordecai said:


> The internet has no rules!



The recent SOPA/ACTA/destruction of MegaUpload say otherwise.


----------



## FishCharming

Mordecai said:


> The internet has no rules!



False!


----------



## Mordecai

4 chan isn't the internet!


----------



## FishCharming

Mordecai said:


> 4 chan isn't the internet!



it might as well be...


----------



## OneWickedAngel




----------



## SitiTomato

What an awesome, radiant smile


----------



## WVMountainrear

OneWickedAngel said:


> _The cheese.._.



I can't rep you yet...which is probably just as well since I'm sure you get tired of me constantly complimenting you.


----------



## imfree

lovelylady78 said:


> I can't rep you yet...which is probably just as well since I'm sure you get tired of me constantly complimenting you.



I gave Raiv some cheesy Rep for ya'!


----------



## Treach

KittyCourtz said:


> More pics of me! I'll give you a cookie if you can guess who I'm supposed to be with the blonde and pink wigs. =)



Appealing to my love of Adventure Time makes these the hottest pictures ever. Thank you so much.


----------



## KittyCourtz

@Treach: Your welcome. ^_^ I'm wearing those to an anime convention this year.


----------



## Treach

KittyCourtz said:


> @Treach: Your welcome. ^_^ I'm wearing those to an anime convention this year.



Sweet deal, which con?


----------



## KittyCourtz

@Treach: Anime Central (ACen) in Chicago/Rosemont. =)


----------



## KittyKitten

Some new ones.............


----------



## SitiTomato

happyface83 said:


> Some new ones.............



Woah stunning! :smitten:

You have an amazing [ MIND ] I'd love to get my hands on [ YOUR PERSONALITY ] and [ TALK ABOUT OUR FEELINGS ]


(this post edited by a female friend )


----------



## Zowie

I'll wear a bow-tie. Bitches love bow-ties.


----------



## Bighairyman

Zowie said:


> I'll wear a bow-tie. Bitches love bow-ties.



Bow ties are cool. You should get a fez next.


----------



## Blackjack

Zowie said:


> I'll wear a bow-tie. Bitches love bow-ties.



I love you.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Zowie said:


> I'll wear a bow-tie. Bitches love bow-ties.



Oh shit woman!!! The bow-tie!!!! The expression!!! The WIN!!!


----------



## Melian

I can't match the great boobs or bow-tie....but I've got you all beat when it comes to bitchy glares. Haha.


----------



## Windigo

Melian said:


> I can't match the great boobs or bow-tie....but I've got you all beat when it comes to bitchy glares. Haha.



Wow, you're beautiful! Your hair, your skin, your tattoos, your clothes :smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> I can't match the great boobs or bow-tie....but I've got you all beat when it comes to bitchy glares. Haha.


 

You're all sorts of beautiful, C.


----------



## Wagimawr

Melian said:


> I can't match the great boobs or bow-tie....but I've got you all beat when it comes to bitchy glares. Haha.


*saves pic before it gets removed*

:wubu:


----------



## Tad

Heh, three entirely different sets of pics on this page, all awesome in their own way 

(although Melian, I'd have read that as 'dangerous' more than 'bitchy'....and a dangerous glare makes one heck of a finishing accesory to that outfit/look )


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> I can't match the great boobs or bow-tie....but I've got you all beat when it comes to bitchy glares. Haha.



Whoa! What bitchy gorgeousness thou art! Love that top!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Tad said:


> (although Melian, I'd have read that as 'dangerous' more than 'bitchy'....and a dangerous glare makes one heck of a finishing accesory to that outfit/look )



Agreed. Sodding post length minimum.


----------



## CastingPearls

Crossposting cos I can. (the blur is from too much caffeine)


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> I can't match the great boobs or bow-tie....but I've got you all beat when it comes to bitchy glares. Haha.



Wow, I almost feel like I'm on the other end of that glare. That is the exact same look every woman ever in my life has given me when they are thoroughly unamused by me.



CastingPearls said:


> Crossposting cos I can. (the blur is from too much caffeine)



I drink tons of coffee, and it doesn't give me a radiant smile like that.:bow: Great pic!!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

New favorite page of this thread.


----------



## theronin23

Melian said:


> I can't match the great boobs or bow-tie....but I've got you all beat when it comes to bitchy glares. Haha.



I live for your bitchy glares <3


----------



## Lil BigginZ

The triple B's, boobs, bow-tie and bitchy stares. What more could a guy want?


----------



## Zowie

Lil BigginZ said:


> The triple B's, boobs, bow-tie and bitchy stares. What more could a guy want?



Bacon. Can't believe you missed that one.







This page is now perfect.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Zowie said:


> Bacon. Can't believe you missed that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This page is now perfect.



There was no bacon on this page so I wasn't going to mention it. BUT NOW THAT THERE IS! This be the best page EVER!


----------



## Markt

happyface83 said:


> Some new ones.............


very nice. wish you would post more often.


----------



## Melian

Wagimawr said:


> *saves pic before it gets removed*
> 
> :wubu:



Heh...I was just checking in to remove it right now, but will give it another day after seeing this post 



LeoGibson said:


> Wow, I almost feel like I'm on the other end of that glare. That is the exact same look every woman ever in my life has given me when they are thoroughly unamused by me.



To be fair, I'm thoroughly unamused by most people.


----------



## Wagimawr

Melian said:


> Heh...I was just checking in to remove it right now, but will give it another day after seeing this post


You're welcome. :happy:


----------



## otherland78

seagirl said:


> chillin with no makeup on.
> 
> btw i am wearing a shirt! you just can't see it. :blush:



wow your a re a beauty ! ;-)


----------



## otherland78

very sexy  my!O.Ô


----------



## otherland78

Ange d'être;1759555 said:


> I'm joining!



oh so very cute :wubu:


----------



## Dromond

Holy necropost, Batman.


----------



## otherland78

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> cute pics, i can do it!



such amaaazing green eyes wow!!!!:smitten:


----------



## otherland78

tummylovin'003 said:


> Here's me, trying to look cyoot. haha!




mhmm ^^ such a pity "only" seeing a pic ^^

you cutie


----------



## otherland78

Wow you are such a cute beauty , too  remind me on a nice girl i once got to know 

cute!!!!


----------



## SitiTomato

What are you even replying to at this point? I don't even...


----------



## Dromond

SitiTomato said:


> What are you even replying to at this point? I don't even...



It's hard to use the quote function with only one hand.


----------



## freakyfred

Dromond said:


> It's hard to use the quote function with only one hand.


----------



## Paquito

otherland78 said:


> very sexy  my!O.Ô



I know I am, thanks! :kiss2:


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Melian said:


> Heh...I was just checking in to remove it right now, but will give it another day after seeing this post



damn it. I missed it. Bastard


----------



## Anjula

danza kuduro


----------



## Rojohnson

You dont happen to have any American cousins who are into big guys as well?

:bow:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Anjula said:


> danza kuduro



...tongue...


----------



## agouderia

Anjula said:


> danza kuduro



Adorable pictures Anjula!


----------



## Melian

This is mostly for Zowie, but here are the "before" and "after" hair photos.


----------



## fritzi

Melian said:


> This is mostly for Zowie, but here are the "before" and "after" hair photos.



:goodbye::goodbye::goodbye: beautiful glossy dark hair - sniff sniff!


----------



## user 23567

Oh shit  a Melian picture....so rare to catch. :bow: Today will be a great day


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Melian said:


> This is mostly for Zowie, but here are the "before" and "after" hair photos.



YAY :smitten:


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> This is mostly for Zowie, but here are the "before" and "after" hair photos.



You look like a badass. Now I want to dye my hair!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Zowie said:


> You look like a badass. Now I want to dye my hair!



You should totally go cupcake pink


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> This is mostly for Zowie, but here are the "before" and "after" hair photos.



Beautiful! (but you always are)

:bow:


----------



## Dromond

Melian said:


> This is mostly for Zowie, but here are the "before" and "after" hair photos.



Catching a photo of you is about like catching a pic of Nessie. You look much better than a plesiosaur, though.

I love your gear tats. Love them, I say.


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> This is mostly for Zowie, but here are the "before" and "after" hair photos.



Looks awesome. The short cut suits you well and the color is way cool.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> This is mostly for Zowie, but here are the "before" and "after" hair photos.



wallpaper set! Let the Fapping begin!!! :smitten:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

fritzi said:


> :goodbye::goodbye::goodbye: beautiful glossy dark hair - sniff sniff!



The short hair does look good - I happen to like non-standard dye colors. But I also favor longer hair, so I have to agree with fritzi.



Dromond said:


> I love your gear tats. Love them, I say.



And that, too.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

fritzi said:


> :goodbye::goodbye::goodbye: beautiful glossy dark hair - sniff sniff!



The short hair does look good - I happen to like non-standard dye colors. But I also favor longer hair, so I have to agree with fritzi.



Dromond said:


> I love your gear tats. Love them, I say.



And that, too.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> This is mostly for Zowie, but here are the "before" and "after" hair photos.



the thing is, melian, that you are just hot. you're hot no matter what you do and the new hair is just a new flavor of hot! now, shhhh, no more talking. let us kiss with tongue :eat2:


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> This is mostly for Zowie, but here are the "before" and "after" hair photos.



The new 'do makes you look 15% less likely to have a room full of torture implements! 

Also looks really fun, energized, and nice


----------



## Melian

Thanks! I liked the look of the long hair, but it's just a whore to upkeep. It would get stuck in everything, and I recently had a large chunk rip right out in the front (it became tangled in a machine at work), so it had to go. Plus, my husband hates long hair, and short hair just feels better, imo.



Dromond said:


> I love your gear tats. Love them, I say.



Those gears have warped with time, so in a few days they are actually becoming a steampunk half-sleeve. :happy:



Tad said:


> The new 'do makes you look 15% less likely to have a room full of torture implements!
> 
> Also looks really fun, energized, and nice



You know, I've had this cut before and always referred to it as "bitch hair." And I've still got all that gear....haha.



FishCharming said:


> the thing is, melian, that you are just hot. you're hot no matter what you do and the new hair is just a new flavor of hot! now, shhhh, no more talking. let us kiss with tongue :eat2:



YES!


----------



## Treach

Dromond said:


> Catching a photo of you is about like catching a pic of Nessie. You look much better than a plesiosaur, though.



Champ is a picture of a log. Nessie is a toy submarine with a head made out of plastic wood. Ogopogo is a plesiosaur. A fucking plesiosaur!




Melian said:


> Those gears have warped with time, so in a few days they are actually becoming a steampunk half-sleeve. :happy:



I am interested in this product and/or service.

Also I suppose I'll chime in with the rest of humanity to remind you of how gorgeous you are.


----------



## Dromond

Melian said:


> Those gears have warped with time, so in a few days they are actually becoming a steampunk half-sleeve. :happy:



That's a whole new level of awesome.


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> This is mostly for Zowie, but here are the "before" and "after" hair photos.



You are one fine piece of woman.


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> You are one fine piece of woman.



LOL! This actually made my day  And it's time to retire the pic.


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> This is mostly for Zowie, but here are the "before" and "after" hair photos.


Oh crap I missed it. I was sick!!!! DAMN!


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> LOL! This actually made my day  And it's time to retire the pic.



One day, your retired pics are going to be worth big bucks. You will see me on Pawn Stars negotiating for your visage.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

BigChaz said:


> One day, your retired pics are going to be worth big bucks. You will see me on Pawn Stars negotiating for your visage.


----------



## TwilightStarr




----------



## WVMountainrear

Cross posting my new hair color...and, yes, Surly...I know all of my pictures look the same.


----------



## rellis10

lovelylady78 said:


> Cross posting my new hair color...and, yes, Surly...I know all of my pictures look the same.



If it's even possible I think the new colour helps your eyes shine even more


----------



## Surlysomething

lovelylady78 said:


> Cross posting my new hair color...and, yes, Surly...I know all of my pictures look the same.


 

It looks like you're about 3 inches away from your camera every time. Haha.

Still very nice pictures though!


----------



## Never2fat4me

lovelylady78 said:


> Cross posting my new hair color...and, yes, Surly...I know all of my pictures look the same.



Yup - they always look so good. Keep on doing what you're doing, 'cause you're doing something right.

Chris :smitten:


----------



## bigpapi4u

lovelylady78 said:


> Cross posting my new hair color...and, yes, Surly...I know all of my pictures look the same.



wow your eyes are amazing:wub:i feel like under a spell.so beautifull


----------



## WVMountainrear

rellis10 said:


> If it's even possible I think the new colour helps your eyes shine even more



Thanks, Rick! I'm still back and forth on it. One moment I love it, and the next I want my blonde locks back.



Surlysomething said:


> It looks like you're about 3 inches away from your camera every time. Haha.
> 
> Still very nice pictures though!



Before I posted them, I thought "yeah...she's so right..."  Thanks for the compliment!



Never2fat4me said:


> Yup - they always look so good. Keep on doing what you're doing, 'cause you're doing something right.
> 
> Chris :smitten:



Thank you, Chris. 



bigpapi4u said:


> wow your eyes are amazing:wub:i feel like under a spell.so beautifull



Thank you!


----------



## Surlysomething

New cut and colour. My hair is in SERIOUS shock.

Lost some weight so I think my face looks weird. Not bad for the 40's I guess. Haha. 

View attachment 7236330900_7404cff0c7.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> New cut and colour. My hair is in SERIOUS shock.
> 
> Lost some weight so I think my face looks weird. Not bad for the 40's I guess. Haha.



It's a good look for you. I'm a sucker for a spiral curl, and the color brings out the gold in your eyes. Very pretty.:blush:


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> It's a good look for you. I'm a sucker for a spiral curl, and the color brings out the gold in your eyes. Very pretty.:blush:



Well thanks. :blush: My curl is natural so hopefully when it's not in shock anymore it will go back to being less frizzy looking. Haha. 3.5 hours and a lot of bleach will freak your hair out a bit.

The picture is a bit deceiving too. I have at least six inches of hair going down my back that you can't see. It's quite long again (finally)


----------



## Tad

LeoGibson said:


> It's a good look for you. I'm a sucker for a spiral curl, and the color brings out the gold in your eyes. Very pretty.:blush:



I was going to mention exactly that about your eyes, Surly. Really makes their colour pop out much more--great colour for you!


----------



## Surlysomething

Tad said:


> I was going to mention exactly that about your eyes, Surly. Really makes their colour pop out much more--great colour for you!



Thanks, Tad!


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> New cut and colour. My hair is in SERIOUS shock.
> 
> Lost some weight so I think my face looks weird. Not bad for the 40's I guess. Haha.



Is this a super short cut for you? It's hard to tell if it's a lot shorter, or if some is hidden. Either way, looks good!


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Is this a super short cut for you? It's hard to tell if it's a lot shorter, or if some is hidden. Either way, looks good!


 

It's hidden for some reason. I'll have to take a picture of the back of my head one day. Haha.


----------



## CastingPearls

Crossposting. Because I can.


----------



## Captain Save

Surlysomething said:


> New cut and colour. My hair is in SERIOUS shock.
> 
> Lost some weight so I think my face looks weird. Not bad for the 40's I guess. Haha.



Your face never looks weird to me, Surly; it always sweetly reminds me of candy.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> New cut and colour. My hair is in SERIOUS shock.
> 
> Lost some weight so I think my face looks weird. Not bad for the 40's I guess. Haha.




LOOKING FAB BABE!!!



CastingPearls said:


> Crossposting. Because I can.



*YOU LOOk so fkn gorgeous every damn picture you take is like a glam shot...will you come to baltimore and teach me to look like a movie star pls*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*ME & PHIL (on left trying to come down to my level) & RAMSAY on RIGHT
at Bader FIeld Atlantic City Friday Night...caught midstream dancing first nite of 3 nite PHISH RUN......gooooood times* 

View attachment BaderFieldAC.06.16.2012.jpg


View attachment PHISH 06.15.12.jpg


----------



## BigWheels

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ME & PHIL (on left trying to come down to my level) & RAMSAY on RIGHT
> at Bader FIeld Atlantic City Friday Night...caught midstream dancing first nite of 3 nite PHISH RUN......gooooood times*



Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *YOU LOOk so fkn gorgeous every damn picture you take is like a glam shot...will you come to baltimore and teach me to look like a movie star pls*



yeah, what she said. 

Minus the Baltimore part. And the movie star part. 

Great pic as always CP.


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ME & PHIL (on left trying to come down to my level) & RAMSAY on RIGHT
> at Bader FIeld Atlantic City Friday Night...caught midstream dancing first nite of 3 nite PHISH RUN......gooooood times*



Nice pic. Looks like a fun time was had.


----------



## CastingPearls

HDANGEL15 said:


> YOU LOOk so fkn gorgeous every damn picture you take is like a glam shot...will you come to baltimore and teach me to look like a movie star pls



Thank you but here's no need for me to teach you anything. Your zest for life makes you glow!



LeoGibson said:


> yeah, what she said.
> 
> Minus the Baltimore part. And the movie star part.
> 
> Great pic as always CP.



Thanks!


Also thanks to those who gave me rep.


----------



## PinkRodery

Picture my friend took before a Blink 182 concert a week or two ago. I was fairly drunk at this point so ignore the awful expression I'm making.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

PinkRodery said:


> Picture my friend took before a Blink 182 concert a week or two ago. I was fairly drunk at this point so ignore the awful expression I'm making.



Oh my goodness! Look at all that hair! You're so pretty :wubu:


----------



## PinkRodery

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Oh my goodness! Look at all that hair! You're so pretty :wubu:



Ahahahaha, thank you very much. ^^


----------



## MrBob

PinkRodery said:


> Picture my friend took before a Blink 182 concert a week or two ago. I was fairly drunk at this point so ignore the awful expression I'm making.



Oh dear...an Irish girl on the BHM forum...my kryptonite. Hi, how you doing?:blush:


----------



## Tad

PinkRodery said:


> Picture my friend took before a Blink 182 concert a week or two ago. I was fairly drunk at this point so ignore the awful expression I'm making.



You look dangerous! (but in a lovely way....)


----------



## KittyKitten

Say cheese! cheesy


----------



## WVMountainrear

happyface83 said:


> Say cheese! cheesy



A beautiful picture of you, happyface! 

..........

Cross-posting...me:


----------



## michiganbhm

happyface83 said:


> Say cheese! cheesy



Dang, you are mad cute!


----------



## Never2fat4me

happyface83 said:


> Say cheese! cheesy



If that pic is cheesy, then I must be a mouse!

- Chris :smitten:


----------



## Micara

Just me, happy that the A/C is back on!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Micara said:


> Just me, happy that the A/C is back on!



l*ooking cool and hot all at once *


----------



## CastingPearls

Crossposting


----------



## Micara

CastingPearls said:


> Crossposting



Simply radiant!


----------



## KittyKitten

You ladies look great, thanks!


----------



## balletguy

CastingPearls said:


> Crossposting



ur so darn cute


----------



## Never2fat4me

CastingPearls said:


> Crossposting



Looks more like happy posting than "cross posting". 

(Bad pun, I know. But you do look so happy here I couldn't resist!)


----------



## PinkRodery

MrBob said:


> Oh dear...an Irish girl on the BHM forum...my kryptonite. Hi, how you doing?:blush:



Pretty good sir, how about yourself? 



Tad said:


> You look dangerous! (but in a lovely way....)



Hehe thank you!


----------



## KittyKitten

One more pic, kind of blurry


----------



## Micara

Shelly, duckface, and me.


----------



## superblooper

Micara said:


> Shelly, duckface, and me.



Oh my goodness, you are _adorable_!! :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch!

superblooper said:


> Oh my goodness, you are _adorable_!! :happy:



So... we've just had duckface, how about some squidface?


----------



## The Dark Lady

I got no squids, so here's catface:







(I cut my friend, the Penguin, out because he wouldn't wanna be posted here)


----------



## Sasquatch!

That's a vast improvement on the last catface I saw:







Seriously though, you look delicious.


----------



## djudex

The Dark Lady said:


> I got no squids, so here's catface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I cut my friend, the Penguin, out because he wouldn't wanna be posted here)


----------



## superblooper

Sasquatch! said:


> So... we've just had duckface, how about some squidface?



Moi: 






Okay, not really. I'm scared of being made into calamari.


----------



## CastingPearls

superblooper said:


> Moi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, not really. I'm scared of being made into calamari.


I couldn't give you rep, but this was awesome. Also reminds me of the blue opera singer in The Fifth Element.


----------



## Goreki

CastingPearls said:


> I couldn't give you rep, but this was awesome. Also reminds me of the blue opera singer in The Fifth Element.


Ha ha ha! Plavalaguna! Awesome!


----------



## bigrich711

The Dark Lady said:


> I got no squids, so here's catface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I cut my friend, the Penguin, out because he wouldn't wanna be posted here)



Holy Moly! Darlin', you could whip me anytime! And that's saying a lot, because I'm the one that likes to do the whipping.


----------



## socrates73

The Dark Lady said:


> I got no squids, so here's catface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I cut my friend, the Penguin, out because he wouldn't wanna be posted here)




Love the picture ... You have definitely out done Michelle Pfeiffer (who I have a huge thing for).


----------



## The Dark Lady

Sasquatch! said:


> Seriously though, you look delicious.


I can be, when served properly.  What's your flavor of choice?


djudex said:


> (awesome pic)


A-thank you, fellow marine mammal of awesome. 


bigrich711 said:


> Holy Moly! Darlin', you could whip me anytime! And that's saying a lot, because I'm the one that likes to do the whipping.


Thanks! Is your whip capable of firing bullets as well? Because mine can, just sayin'.


socrates73 said:


> Love the picture ... You have definitely out done Michelle Pfeiffer (who I have a huge thing for).


You're *too* kind, hahaha! Only thing I have over her is height, but I much appreciate your kind words. 


superblooper said:


> Moi:
> 
> (epic squid pic)
> 
> Okay, not really. I'm scared of being made into calamari.





CastingPearls said:


> I couldn't give you rep, but this was awesome. Also reminds me of the blue opera singer in The Fifth Element.


Blooper's pic & CastingPearls' response both made me go EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. Love the squids & moolteepaaassss. <3


----------



## Anjula

It's been a while but I'm still awful cute


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

The Dark Lady said:


> I got no squids, so here's catface:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I cut my friend, the Penguin, out because he wouldn't wanna be posted here)


I'm a total dissenter so I refuse to comment on this picture ;-)



superblooper said:


> Moi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, not really. I'm scared of being made into calamari.



This is pretty cool!


----------



## freakyfred

superblooper said:


> Moi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, not really. I'm scared of being made into calamari.



sp00ky ghost squid!


----------



## bigrich711

Anjula said:


> It's been a while but I'm still awful cute



Agreed. :smitten::smitten:


----------



## socrates73

Anjula said:


> It's been a while but I'm still awful cute



Very cute indeed ... If I had known you were in Poland, I would have dropped you a line for a friendly cup of coffee when I was out there for Euro Cup last month.


----------



## Anjula

bigrich711 said:


> Agreed. :smitten::smitten:



Thanks



socrates73 said:


> Very cute indeed ... If I had known you were in Poland, I would have dropped you a line for a friendly cup of coffee when I was out there for Euro Cup last month.



God that was awesome month. I love football. Shame


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

The Dark Lady said:


> You're *too* kind, hahaha! Only thing I have over her is height, but I much appreciate your kind words.



Don't sell yourself short, milady.


----------



## Kamily

My new haircut. I love it and its easier to take care of.  

View attachment 86483.jpg


----------



## balletguy

Kamily said:


> My new haircut. I love it and its easier to take care of.






Super cute


----------



## ODFFA

Just goofing around with the camera a little after a recent bit of weight loss 

View attachment 103471

View attachment 103472


----------



## AuntHen

Anjula said:


> It's been a while but I'm still awful cute



you ARE super cute. I always love your facial expressions and your hair


----------



## Sasquatch!

ODFFA said:


> Just goofing around with the camera a little after a recent bit of weight loss
> 
> View attachment 103471
> 
> View attachment 103472



You are either adorably tiny, or those doorhandles are WAY TOO HIGH. :huh:


----------



## ODFFA

I haven't been around here all that long, but have nonetheless managed to notice your killer sense of humour here and there! Haha

I think we can safely absolve the door handles of any sins, since I am a bit of a tiny one and am bending over a little in both pics


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> Just goofing around with the camera a little after a recent bit of weight loss
> 
> View attachment 103471
> 
> View attachment 103472



So I can't give you rep again because the system is being stupid, but you're all sorts of a CT Cutie. 

Also, as sassy said, get your doorhandles fixed.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Also, as sassy said, get your doorhandles fixed.



"Get your knobs fixed"?


----------



## balletguy

ODFFA said:


> Just goofing around with the camera a little after a recent bit of weight loss
> 
> View attachment 103471
> 
> View attachment 103472





Wow...u look amazing!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> "Get your knobs fixed"?



I'll fix YOUR knobs.


----------



## djudex

You two need to fixate less on this poor, young lass' knobs, it's ungentlemanly.

Instead, focus on the fact that she's bending over like the perverts you (read:we) are.


----------



## Kamily

balletguy said:


> Super cute




Thank you darlin!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

djudex said:


> You two need to fixate less on this poor, young lass' knobs, it's ungentlemanly.
> 
> Instead, focus on the fact that she's bending over like the perverts you (read:we) are.



Keep up the 'tude and I'll fix your knob too! :wubu:


----------



## ODFFA

djudex said:


> You two need to fixate less on this poor, young lass' knobs, it's ungentlemanly.
> 
> Instead, focus on the fact that she's bending over like the perverts you (read:we) are.



Wow... ummmm... gents? Is it just me or did even catwoman receive a little bit more common courtesy than this? I don't mind compliments at all, even sexy-ish ones kindly meant & directed at me. Not so sure about this one, if you don't mind me saying. Nothing personal, or nothing hectic, as we South Africans like to say, but maybe a tiiiiny bit of restraint next time would be very much appreciated. Surely that's not too unreasonable?

(Senyor Garseeya, gracias por defenderme tal valientemente, hehe. - Hope that wasn't a horrifically ungrammatical sentence - took me a little while!)


----------



## The Dark Lady

ODFFA said:


> Is it just me or did even catwoman receive a little bit more common courtesy than this?



1) Something about the phrasing of this sentence strikes me as less than courteous, and 2) I don't see anything disrespectful in their banter. It's just light innuendo.


----------



## ODFFA

The Dark Lady said:


> 1) Something about the phrasing of this sentence strikes me as less than courteous, and 2) I don't see anything disrespectful in their banter. It's just light innuendo.



Okay, last post to this thread and then I'll let the other ladies dazzle away the Dims drama. There are probably some misunderstandings here. Most importantly, I didn't mean the catwoman thing disrespectfully at all - you do look amazing in that pic. Though, I can see in hindsight that it looks like I meant it sarcastically. Apologies for not using your username instead! 

As to djudex's post in particular, I do still slightly disagree and I don't regret at least _trying_ to put my opinion across respectfully to the gents. No big deal, just a bit of a difference in opinion.

Okay ladies, help us move this thing along - *pretty* please!


----------



## djudex

Ladies, no harm meant and no intent behind my post other than poking mild fun at the boys. Please, let's not get all a-twitter.


----------



## superblooper

The Dark Lady said:


> 2) I don't see anything disrespectful in their banter. It's *just light innuendo*.



Light innuendo? Though not directed at the subject in particular, but rather at other men to refer to her as little more than an object? It was a little out of line, not funny at all and really unnecessary. Talking about a woman that way to get a laugh from buddies seems a little degrading, wouldn't you agree? I can hardly blame ODFFA for being offended.
...Your idea to move this on is a good one. Though I think you're owed at least an apology. :doh:


----------



## Mordecai

Doors are nothing but trouble!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Wait... am I getting in trouble for commenting on someone's interior decorating?


----------



## Melian

superblooper said:


> Light innuendo? Though not directed at the subject in particular, but rather at other men to refer to her as little more than an object? It was a little out of line, not funny at all and really unnecessary. Talking about a woman that way to get a laugh from buddies seems a little degrading, wouldn't you agree? I can hardly blame ODFFA for being offended.
> ...Your idea to move this on is a good one. Though I think you're owed at least an apology. :doh:



Have you read any of the other posts on this board? This was a pretty tame exchange.



Sasquatch! said:


> Wait... am I getting in trouble for commenting on someone's interior decorating?


----------



## superblooper

Melian said:


> Have you read any of the other posts on this board? This was a pretty tame exchange.
> 
> Where's Paco? He needs to rape some sense into you, you knob-bashing starpuncher.



Tame? If an exchange causes offence, I'm not sure that it can be called tame. 
And are you fucking kidding? Joking about rape? What the hell.


----------



## Melian

superblooper said:


> Tame? If an exchange causes offence, I'm not sure that it can be called tame.
> And are you fucking kidding? Joking about rape? What the hell.



And to answer my question: no, you have not read any other posts on the site, or perhaps, on the internet.


----------



## ODFFA

djudex said:


> Ladies, no harm meant and no intent behind my post other than poking mild fun at the boys. Please, let's not get all a-twitter.



I know I said the previous post would be my last , but I think this deserves some public RESPECT! Thanks for this, djudex. I know the intent was good, which is why I just wanted to point out my very slight objection in the friendliest way possible - not sure if I succeeded with my intent either, ha! 

Hope the thread gets restored to it's proper glory again soon!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> I know I said the previous post would be my last , but I think this deserves some public RESPECT! Thanks for this, djudex. I know the intent was good, which is why I just wanted to point out my very slight objection in the friendliest way possible - not sure if I succeeded with my intent either, ha!
> 
> *Hope the thread gets restored to it's proper glory again soon! *



The only way this is happening is if someone posts another picture. We're easily distracted here.


----------



## superblooper

Melian said:


> And to answer my question: no, you have not read any other posts on the site, or perhaps, on the internet.


Forgive me, I forgot that the frequency with which offensive "humour" is displayed on the internet makes the jokes acceptable and the posters any less responsible.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The only way this is happening is if someone posts another picture. We're easily distracted here.



How about _this _picture?


----------



## superblooper

ODFFA said:


> I know I said the previous post would be my last , but I think this deserves some public RESPECT! Thanks for this, djudex. I know the intent was good, which is why I just wanted to point out my very slight objection in the friendliest way possible - not sure if I succeeded with my intent either, ha!
> 
> Hope the thread gets restored to it's proper glory again soon!


If you're fine with the fact he didn't apologise, that's great; sorry that I assumed that you were offended.



The Dark Lady said:


> How about _this _picture?


Good one.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

superblooper said:


> Moi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, not really. I'm scared of being made into calamari.



Is it just me or is this an SMB 1 reference?



ODFFA said:


> Just goofing around with the camera a little after a recent bit of weight loss
> 
> View attachment 103471
> 
> View attachment 103472



Short chick!


----------



## KittyKitten

Pic hoeing again. Ok, I'll keep this one longer. Don't I look so innocent? 



Below, Happy's guns.


----------



## djudex

superblooper said:


> If you're fine with the fact he didn't apologise, that's great; sorry that I assumed that you were offended.



I apologized to her in a PM so nyeh.



Melian said:


> And to answer my question: no, you have not read any other posts on the site, or perhaps, on the internet.


----------



## KittyKitten

What on earth is going on here? More pics, less talk!


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


>



Are you implying that my uterus predisposes me to bouts of hysteria??!

That is sexist, immoral and should not appear on the internet!!1!

And you are totally not allowed to touch my boobs anymore, either.


----------



## The Dark Lady

djudex said:


> I apologized to her in a PM so nyeh.



MISOGYNY. I CALL ALL THE MISOGYNIES. (Because my vintage B/W beardy guy is better, just because) 

And now I resubmit myself to the male gaze in order to restore social equilibrium at the cost of objectifying my feminine visage:








KittyKitten said:


> Pic hoeing again. Ok, I'll keep this one longer. Don't I look so innocent?
> 
> 
> 
> Below, Happy's guns.



Also, just gotta say you're gorgeous!


----------



## Melian

The Dark Lady said:


> MISOGYNY. I CALL ALL THE MISOGYNIES. (Because my vintage B/W beardy guy is better, just because)
> 
> And now I resubmit myself to the male gaze in order to restore social equilibrium at the cost of objectifying my feminine visage:



Wow, you're beautiful and that's a great dress!

And KittyKitten: you changed your name! Still posting the same high-quality pics, though


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

The Dark Lady said:


> MISOGYNY. I CALL ALL THE MISOGYNIES. (Because my vintage B/W beardy guy is better, just because)
> 
> And now I resubmit myself to the male gaze in order to restore social equilibrium at the cost of objectifying my feminine visage:



see, was that so hard. Just post pictures so I can saw lewd things about your figure, and things get back to normal. I'm really diggin' your.....beads.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Are you implying that my uterus predisposes me to bouts of hysteria??!



No ma'am, your bouts of hysteria have nothing to do with your uterus.



> And you are totally not allowed to touch my boobs anymore, either.



GOD DAMN IT!

...not even if I dress like E. Honda?

Oooh or maybe Majin Buu!


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> No ma'am, your bouts of hysteria have nothing to do with your uterus.
> 
> 
> 
> GOD DAMN IT!
> 
> ...not even if I dress like E. Honda?
> 
> Oooh or maybe Majin Buu!



Dress up like Sailor Mars and maybe we can make a deal. I always wanted to make out with her when I was a kid - she was the mean one.


----------



## Mordecai

The Dark Lady said:


> MISOGYNY. I CALL ALL THE MISOGYNIES. (Because my vintage B/W beardy guy is better, just because)
> 
> And now I resubmit myself to the male gaze in order to restore social equilibrium at the cost of objectifying my feminine visage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just gotta say you're gorgeous!



I'm respecting your right to be objectified.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Melian said:


> Wow, you're beautiful and that's a great dress!



Like the hose, too! (yes, I really did just say that)


----------



## djudex

I spent most of the night thinking about Melian boobies. What a frustrating yet delightful experience.


----------



## socrates73

The Dark Lady said:


> MISOGYNY. I CALL ALL THE MISOGYNIES. (Because my vintage B/W beardy guy is better, just because)
> 
> And now I resubmit myself to the male gaze in order to restore social equilibrium at the cost of objectifying my feminine visage:



I had to stop grazing to gaze at your picture  ... Just curious though, are you sending subliminal messages to us big males? I mean, the way you are leaning against and wrapping your arms around the big truck/van in back of you has me thinking


----------



## cakeboy

You can bet your sweet bippy I'm objectifying the living shit out of this thread on a regular basis. If you're quiet you can hear my patriarchy tenderly oppressing you and making delicious heteronormative assumptions. It makes my pants feel funny!


----------



## The Dark Lady

Melian said:


> Wow, you're beautiful and that's a great dress!



Thanks! I hear you're pretty hot stuff yourself (no really, the person who told me I should start posting here specifically mentioned you by name & said I would probably love your style). 



socrates73 said:


> I had to stop grazing to gaze at your picture  ... Just curious though, are you sending subliminal messages to us big males? I mean, the way you are leaning against and wrapping your arms around the big truck/van in back of you has me thinking



. . . 

Well, I guess it's not so subliminal anymore, now is it? LoL



cakeboy said:


> You can bet your sweet bippy I'm objectifying the living shit out of this thread on a regular basis. If you're quiet you can hear my patriarchy tenderly oppressing you and making delicious heteronormative assumptions. It makes my pants feel funny!



Oh yeah, tell me about dat subjugation inherent in da gender binary, baby.


----------



## escapist

The Dark Lady said:


> MISOGYNY. I CALL ALL THE MISOGYNIES. (Because my vintage B/W beardy guy is better, just because)
> 
> And now I resubmit myself to the male gaze in order to restore social equilibrium at the cost of objectifying my feminine visage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just gotta say you're gorgeous!



I don't know o'bout all dem big words ur sayin' but damn I like the picture :wubu:


----------



## biglynch

hold on thats red the fire truck from Cars.:bow:

and when it comes to dressing like E Honda i already got the win on that. points for spotting all the Characters. Im at the front 

View attachment rsz_38792_415793016359_5704095_ncomp.jpg


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

biglynch said:


> hold on thats red the fire truck from Cars.:bow:
> 
> and when it comes to dressing like E Honda i already got the win on that. points for spotting all the Characters. Im at the front



I see what I am willing to consider Ryu (two of them), Ken, Zhangief (sp?), and Guile (also possibly two of them).


----------



## Melian

The Dark Lady said:


> Thanks! I hear you're pretty hot stuff yourself (no really, the person who told me I should start posting here specifically mentioned you by name & said I would probably love your style).



 Who is this person?? 

Haha. Don't answer - I'm going to send you a PM.


----------



## BigWilliamUK

And now I resubmit myself to the male gaze in order to restore social equilibrium at the cost of objectifying my feminine visage:








Wow bet you don't have any trouble attracting BHM's :smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething

Back when I looked like a rock star. Haha. 

View attachment m95639925.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Back when I looked like a rock star. Haha.



Whattaya mean back when? You still do.

Cool shot! I'm not sure what you call that but I like those filters like that for those kinds of shots.


----------



## Surlysomething

Macs make picture effects pretty easy.

Back in the day a guy would saddle up to me at a bar and have his hands all in my hair and later on a g/f of mine would ask me what his deal was and I would just say..."he wanted to fuck my hair". Hahahaha. Guys loved the hair. 






LeoGibson said:


> Whattaya mean back when? You still do.
> 
> Cool shot! I'm not sure what you call that but I like those filters like that for those kinds of shots.


----------



## ODFFA

Surlysomething said:


> Back in the day a guy would saddle up to me at a bar and have his hands all in my hair and later on a g/f of mine would ask me what his deal was and I would just say..."he wanted to fuck my hair". Hahahaha. Guys loved the hair.



 I don't blame him/them. Beautiful tresses, Surly!


----------



## seeker421

Surlysomething said:


> Macs make picture effects pretty easy.
> 
> Back in the day a guy would saddle up to me at a bar and have his hands all in my hair and later on a g/f of mine would ask me what his deal was and I would just say..."he wanted to fuck my hair". Hahahaha. Guys loved the hair.



You must have gone through a lot of shampoo


----------



## Surlysomething

seeker421 said:


> You must have gone through a lot of shampoo



CONDITIONER by the bucket!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Back when I looked like a rock star. Haha.



Thanks for keeping the thread alive Surly 

I'd tell you you look amazing, but you already know that.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks again, y'all.


----------



## Micara

I think my jewelry's cute... me at the Carnival of Madness show (Chevelle, Halestorm, Evanescence, Cavo, New Medicine)


----------



## BigJohn23

The Dark Lady said:


> MISOGYNY. I CALL ALL THE MISOGYNIES. (Because my vintage B/W beardy guy is better, just because)
> 
> And now I resubmit myself to the male gaze in order to restore social equilibrium at the cost of objectifying my feminine visage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just gotta say you're gorgeous!


what beautiful looks like


----------



## BigJohn23

MissAshley said:


> I was at a club trying to do a cartwheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me (white shirt) with my family


be in love:smitten:


----------



## BigJohn23

Anjula said:


> Meow lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry I can't make it smaller :/ hope you don't mind )


you just made my heart skip a beat:smitten:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Er. Ma. Guerd. Someone do something before I fetch the duct tape and a jute bag.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> Er. Ma. Guerd. Someone do something before I fetch the duct tape and a jute bag.



Be happy he didn't quote Tiffany from the first page.

Edit: sorry sass, I spoke to soon. Tiffany was indeed quoted. Get the jute bag.


----------



## Surlysomething

Sasquatch! said:


> Er. Ma. Guerd. Someone do something before I fetch the duct tape and a jute bag.



Bahahahaha.


----------



## theronin23

Sasquatch! said:


> Er. Ma. Guerd. Someone do something before I fetch the duct tape and a jute bag.



I only saw the last one he quoted at first, so instantly my mind went "Ermagersh Ernjerla" after reading this post....but then I saw he quoted TWO OTHERS.

Also, I love that nobody cares about being nice when it comes to this anymore. 

Finally, to anyone necroposting/quoting pictures:


----------



## shandyman

The Dark Lady said:


> MISOGYNY. I CALL ALL THE MISOGYNIES. (Because my vintage B/W beardy guy is better, just because)
> 
> And now I resubmit myself to the male gaze in order to restore social equilibrium at the cost of objectifying my feminine visage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just gotta say you're gorgeous!



The Dark Lady you are very beautiful


----------



## freakyfred

Sasquatch! said:


> Er. Ma. Guerd. Someone do something before I fetch the duct tape and a jute bag.


----------



## BigJohn23

Sasquatch! said:


> Er. Ma. Guerd. Someone do something before I fetch the duct tape and a jute bag.



grow up I hope I'm as cool as you


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

TiffyBabii said:


> hehe why do i get the feeling this is a bad idea



hahahaa, you guys are ridiculous. The stop sign made me shit my pants laughing. Just a little shit though.


----------



## BigJohn23

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahahaa, you guys are ridiculous. The stop sign made me shit my pants laughing. Just a little shit though.


a little shit is bad bad news haha


----------



## Micara

Me and Super hot Mario!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Micara said:


> Me and Super hot Mario!



fuck yes! So jealous you went to Wizard world.


----------



## PinkRodery

Pictures from a 40s party we had a while back.


----------



## biglynch

PinkRodery said:


> Pictures from a 40s party we had a while back.



Quality pics, and i see Magners i think, and vodka...My kinda party!


----------



## MissTsatske

Here's a recent picture of me:






~and why don't we throw in one of me in my red undies ~


----------



## theronin23

Pink - beautful, as always.

MissT - I'm trying really hard not to be creepy, but DAMN.


----------



## Fishstick1111

@ MissT- very cute.


----------



## MissTsatske

Oh, thank you both, I'm flattered!


----------



## shandyman

So many beautiful ladies I want to cuddle on this thread.


----------



## SitiTomato

MissTsatske said:


> Oh, thank you both, I'm flattered!



I can't rep you again but you look absolutely adorable. :smitten:


----------



## LeoGibson

PinkRodery said:


> Pictures from a 40s party we had a while back.



Very pretty, I love the retro 40's look!



MissTsatske said:


> Here's a recent picture of me:
> 
> 
> 
> ~and why don't we throw in one of me in my red undies ~



Gorgeous photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fishstick1111

MissTsatske said:


> Oh, thank you both, I'm flattered!



Could not help but notice you live in MN... I'm guessing the northern part? Like most minne-sotans I've run across on here


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

double post :-|


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

PinkRodery said:


> Pictures from a 40s party we had a while back.


ahhh, you look so awesome. I can't stop coming back to look at this.


MissTsatske said:


> Here's a recent picture of me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~and why don't we throw in one of me in my red undies ~



and you, I can't say what I want without blushing.


----------



## Melian

Can't get much blonder, now. Next step = try to reclaim some of the length that was burnt off :doh:


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> Can't get much blonder, now. Next step = try to reclaim some of the length that was burnt off :doh:



You are hot. Did you know that? I bet you did.


edit: P.S. - hot


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Can't get much blonder, now. Next step = try to reclaim some of the length that was burnt off :doh:




You're stunning with any hair colour, lady.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Can't get much blonder, now. Next step = try to reclaim some of the length that was burnt off :doh:



I thought you were a dude...


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> Can't get much blonder, now. Next step = try to reclaim some of the length that was burnt off :doh:



The blonde looks good on you. It makes for a nice contrast with your skin coloring and your ink!


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> Can't get much blonder, now. Next step = try to reclaim some of the length that was burnt off :doh:


You're rockin' the blonde. Welcome to the club!!!!


----------



## Mordecai

I like the blonde.


----------



## MrBob

Very Nordic.


----------



## Melian

Thanks guys!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I thought you were a dude...



Shh....why do you think I never post anything in the naked pics thread?


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> Shh....why do you think I never post anything in the naked pics thread?



BOING! :eat2:


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> why do you think I never post anything in the naked pics thread?



It's because you're such a prude!


----------



## MrBob

Melian said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Shh....why do you think I never post anything in the naked pics thread?



Because you're evil and have made it your mission in life to make the men of the BHM section terminally miserable?


----------



## mischel

MrBob said:


> Because you're evil and have made it your mission in life to make the men of the BHM section terminally miserable?



No, i think she's just shy . We should show her more of our support for this to happen .
Anyway: awesome hair and very cool tattoo . I bet your hair burned itself because you're smoking hot .


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> It's because you're such a prude!



*ding ding*



mischel said:


> No, i think she's just shy . We should show her more of our support for this to happen .
> Anyway: awesome hair and very cool tattoo . I bet your hair burned itself because you're smoking hot .



Ha! No, it was burnt when I tried to strip a decade's worth of dark, red dye out of it via 4 cycles of bleaching  Short hair is way lower maintenance, though!


----------



## theronin23

mischel said:


> No, i think she's just shy . We should show her more of our support for this to happen .
> Anyway: awesome hair and very cool tattoo . I bet your hair burned itself because you're smoking hot .



Wait...STOP. EVERYTHING. Hang on.

...*rereads post*

I....but....huh...WHAT?!

He made a non-creepy post...I'm speechless.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*no competition for the gorgeous MELIAN..but me having a blast at a 3 day run of PHISH in Denver, CO last weekend......LIFE IS FUCKN AMAZING* 

View attachment PHISH.09.02.12.jpg


----------



## Melian

theronin23 said:


> Wait...STOP. EVERYTHING. Hang on.
> 
> ...*rereads post*
> 
> I....but....huh...WHAT?!
> 
> He made a non-creepy post...I'm speechless.



He's not really a creepy guy, it's just that sometimes his posts don't really work out  We've been friends for years now, and I can say that he is capable of very normal conversation. 



HDANGEL15 said:


> *no competition for the gorgeous MELIAN..but me having a blast at a 3 day run of PHISH in Denver, CO last weekend......LIFE IS FUCKN AMAZING*



Beautiful! Glad you had such a good time.


----------



## CastingPearls

HDANGEL15 said:


> *no competition for the gorgeous MELIAN..but me having a blast at a 3 day run of PHISH in Denver, CO last weekend......LIFE IS FUCKN AMAZING*


You are so happy in all your pics that that alone (but not only) makes you gorgeous.


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *no competition for the gorgeous MELIAN..but me having a blast at a 3 day run of PHISH in Denver, CO last weekend......LIFE IS FUCKN AMAZING*



Another great pic HD! I agree with CP, you always look like you're having a blast in everything you do.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> Beautiful! Glad you had such a good time.





CastingPearls said:


> You are so happy in all your pics that that alone (but not only) makes you gorgeous.





LeoGibson said:


> Another great pic HD! I agree with CP, you always look like you're having a blast in everything you do.



*thanks you 3 YOU ALL RULE!!!! and YES I DO HAVE FUN where ever I go....keeps life fun...heading to the beach this weekend...FINALLY!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sasquatch!

Methinks HD has a new potential avatar picture


----------



## CastingPearls

Sasquatch! said:


> Methinks HD has a new potential avatar picture


Ooooh yeah! I concur!


----------



## leedsfatboy24

Alot of beautifuls girls here! I think I'm gonna like it here.


----------



## KittyKitten

Sex kitten look


----------



## LeoGibson

KittyKitten said:


> Sex kitten look



I'd say you pulled it off!


----------



## CastingPearls

I posted a different one in the recent pics thread on the main board but this one is similar. The light was good. lol


----------



## hostesshoho

This was taken over labor day weekend... I posted it on another show your pic post too... 

View attachment 09-12 2.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> I posted a different one in the recent pics thread on the main board but this one is similar. The light was good. lol



Yes it was! By light, that is a code word for cleavage right?

Great pic CP!



hostesshoho said:


> This was taken over labor day weekend... I posted it on another show your pic post too...



Lovely picture miss hoho!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*ME at the beach this weekend, having a blast..with a great friend* 

View attachment ED.ME 09.11.12.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten

LeoGibson said:


> I'd say you pulled it off!



LOL, thanks Leo!


----------



## The Dark Lady

Just for funzies, here're shots of the three cast-off Disneyland costumes I snagged yesterday:

The Blue Bird Ballerina from Snow White: An Enchanted Musical

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y102/TheMaskAndTheMirror/BlueBirdPose.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y102/TheMaskAndTheMirror/BlueBirdFancy.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y102/TheMaskAndTheMirror/BlueBirdFanciness.jpg

The Evil Queen from the same production (they didn't have the cape, collar, or crown)

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y102/TheMaskAndTheMirror/EvilQueenMe.jpg

Here's a vid of both costumes in action: (the Blue Bird first appears at 1:30, and the Queen shows up at 3:09)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSoOOolgbJ4

And I also got a kimono that I couldn't figure out how to put on properly from the Mulan parade of 1998:

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y102/TheMaskAndTheMirror/MulanMe.jpg

It's at the far right of the screen at 3:56 with the dark green flower skirt:
http://youtu.be/6i5_i9jxK7M?t=3m56s


----------



## Tad

Dark Lady, that you snagged those is ridiculously awesome! That they fit you that well is a very cool bonus. I hate to say it, but that evil queen outfit looks like it could almost have been made for you, the coloring and lines work on you very well!


----------



## sarahe543

Not a pic but a video. sorry i look a bit rough but i hope to raise a few smiles 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rCvOyXWU-Y&feature=plcp

yours truly reading from 50 Shades of Grey


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Dark Lady said:


> Just for funzies, here're shots of the three cast-off Disneyland costumes I snagged yesterday blah blah blah



Well.... I'm not entirely sure what to say, to be honest. You'd make a fantastic evil queen?



sarahe543 said:


> Not a pic but a video. sorry i look a bit rough but i hope to raise a few smiles
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rCvOyXWU-Y&feature=plcp
> 
> yours truly reading from 50 Shades of Grey



That..... that was painful. The excerpt, I mean. Not the dramatic reading.


----------



## sarahe543

The book is agonisingly bad.


----------



## CastingPearls

sarahe543 said:


> The book is agonisingly bad.


Amnesty International has just listed it as a torture device.


----------



## biglynch

The Dark Lady said:


> Just for funzies, here're shots of the three cast-off Disneyland costumes I snagged yesterday:
> 
> The Blue Bird Ballerina from Snow White: An Enchanted Musical
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y102/TheMaskAndTheMirror/BlueBirdPose.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y102/TheMaskAndTheMirror/BlueBirdFancy.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y102/TheMaskAndTheMirror/BlueBirdFanciness.jpg
> 
> The Evil Queen from the same production (they didn't have the cape, collar, or crown)
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y102/TheMaskAndTheMirror/EvilQueenMe.jpg
> 
> Here's a vid of both costumes in action: (the Blue Bird first appears at 1:30, and the Queen shows up at 3:09)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSoOOolgbJ4
> 
> And I also got a kimono that I couldn't figure out how to put on properly from the Mulan parade of 1998:
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y102/TheMaskAndTheMirror/MulanMe.jpg
> 
> It's at the far right of the screen at 3:56 with the dark green flower skirt:
> http://youtu.be/6i5_i9jxK7M?t=3m56s



Yep this is a win! 



sarahe543 said:


> Not a pic but a video. sorry i look a bit rough but i hope to raise a few smiles
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rCvOyXWU-Y&feature=plcp
> 
> yours truly reading from 50 Shades of Grey



frirstly the little bits of bonus text like "oh dear" had me laughing, and then you said teabag... proper lol. Good times.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Tad said:


> Dark Lady, that you snagged those is ridiculously awesome! That they fit you that well is a very cool bonus. I hate to say it, but that evil queen outfit looks like it could almost have been made for you, the coloring and lines work on you very well!



Thank you very muchly!  My friend somehow managed to nab me the collar for it today (ARIUGHWOIGBIUGFUCKINGINCREDIBLEIUSHDIVG) & I'm hoping we'll find the cape tomorrow, so here's hoping fortune feels the same way you do & wants to complete the look!



Sasquatch! said:


> Well.... I'm not entirely sure what to say, to be honest. You'd make a fantastic evil queen?



Of your boobs, baby. Evil queen of ALL your boobs. Mmmmmmm yeeeeaaahhhh.



biglynch said:


> Yep this is a win!



VICTORY IS MIIIINE


----------



## Sasquatch!

> Of your boobs, baby. Evil queen of ALL your boobs. Mmmmmmm yeeeeaaahhhh.



You sound so chickenlegs right now.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Sasquatch! said:


> You sound so chickenlegs right now.



Big words from a bay con man!


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Dark Lady said:


> Big words from a bay con man!



Oh I've got bigger, fancier words.

A group of chess enthusiasts checked into a hotel and were standing in the lobby discussing their recent tournament victories. 
After about an hour, the manager came out of the office and asked them to disperse. But why, they asked, as they moved off. Because, he said, I cant stand chess-nuts boasting in an open foyer.


----------



## fitforfat

I already posted this pic in another thread, but I thought it was appropriate here too.

View attachment Photo 15.jpg


This is me and my man Sorry there are no faces, we are a little paranoid about that.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fitforfat said:


> I already posted this pic in another thread, but I thought it was appropriate here too.
> 
> View attachment 104448
> 
> 
> This is me and my man Sorry there are no faces, we are a little paranoid about that.



Look at that RUMP!!


----------



## fitforfat

Thanks I think? haha


----------



## KittyKitten

Me again..............


----------



## Sasquatch!

fitforfat said:


> Thanks I think? haha



Oh that was _definitely_ a compliment.


----------



## LeoGibson

KittyKitten said:


> Me again..............



Well hello again. Lovely as ever.


----------



## fitforfat

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh that was _definitely_ a compliment.



Phew haha


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fitforfat said:


> Thanks I think? haha



it was such a compliment, I left it in the other thread too


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> it was such a compliment, I left it in the other thread too



Now you're just making them sound like euphemistic pet poops.


----------



## fitforfat

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> it was such a compliment, I left it in the other thread too



Haha well double thank you!


----------



## CastingPearls

I'll just leave this here Crossposting. So sue me.


----------



## Tad

fitforfat said:


> This is me and my man Sorry there are no faces, we are a little paranoid about that.



I do understand about those concerns, and not showing your face, but I should point out.....



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Look at that RUMP!!



.....that when any of us picture you now, we're going to think of your rump, quite possibly with Hozay's comment captioned across the pic  

ETA: just btw, not disagreeing with Hozay on this...


----------



## fitforfat

Tad said:


> I do understand about those concerns, and not showing your face, but I should point out.....
> 
> 
> 
> .....that when any of us picture you now, we're going to think of your rump, quite possibly with Hozay's comment captioned across the pic
> 
> ETA: just btw, not disagreeing with Hozay on this...



Haha I guess that's fine with me for now. I'll get around to posting some headless pictures of us in real clothes at some point. Maybe your image will gradually change.


----------



## Surlysomething

Just for kicks.

Back when I was sweet and innocent. 

View attachment tinasmall.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> I'll just leave this here Crossposting. So sue me.


Good place to leave it!


Surlysomething said:


> Just for kicks.
> 
> Back when I was sweet and innocent.



Damn, you even had a great mane as a kid.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Damn, you even had a great mane as a kid.



Haha. It's always been pretty ridiculous. You don't want to know how much I actually lose in a day too. Crazy.


----------



## Aust99

Surlysomething said:


> Just for kicks.
> 
> Back when I was sweet and innocent.



You my friend were an adorable child!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Awww, thanks. I had a great childhood. 





Aust99 said:


> You my friend were an adorable child!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Here's one from this afternoon. Felt smiley, seized the opportunity. Haha. 

View attachment 8017430190_2c156f15fc.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Here's one from this afternoon. Felt smiley, seized the opportunity. Haha.



*Cue Wolf Whistle*

Gorgeous as ever!:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

Awww, thanks R! :blush:



LeoGibson said:


> *Cue Wolf Whistle*
> 
> Gorgeous as ever!:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

I think I like this one better though. 

View attachment cheekysept23.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Surlysomething said:


> I think I like this one better though.




Guess i'm not skeletor enough for this thread. Haha.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Guess i'm not skeletor enough for this thread. Haha.



I think you're just fine for this thread. I'd have plenty of lewd and lascivious comments if I were single, but since I'm not I'll just have to think them instead.  :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

I like em all, Surly!


----------



## CastingPearls

The beginning of a great day.


----------



## Stuffingkit

Love this picture because I am in LOVE with mint nail polish 

View attachment nailz.jpg


----------



## ManBeef

There were too many pics I feel a lil bit in love with... So all I can say is...

I feel blessed to be surrounded by such ravishing dames. I only wish I had more eyes to take it all in at once. Please, keep posting your gorgeous images. Thank you:blush:


----------



## Surlysomething

For someone who goes missing from here a lot, when you do come back and say stuff like this....well, it's pretty damn sweet.





ManBeef said:


> There were too many pics I feel a lil bit in love with... So all I can say is...
> 
> I feel blessed to be surrounded by such ravishing dames. I only wish I had more eyes to take it all in at once. Please, keep posting your gorgeous images. Thank you:blush:


----------



## ManBeef

Surlysomething said:


> For someone who goes missing from here a lot, when you do come back and say stuff like this....well, it's pretty damn sweet.



As much as I missed you miss, and the rest... I had to get my shizzzzznit together for this move of mine. So I was doing what a daddy has to do to be near my son. I've been busy planning and working out with a splash of dating. But I couldn't stay away:wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

That's awesome, way to go!
Hey, getting your life together for your boychild is amazing. 

Hope things work out for you in AZ. By the way, this shit is awesome for chafing. Haha. #fatboyproblems




ManBeef said:


> As much as I missed you miss, and the rest... I had to get my shizzzzznit together for this move of mine. So I was doing what a daddy has to do to be near my son. I've been busy planning and working out with a splash of dating. But I couldn't stay away:wubu:


----------



## ODFFA

CastingPearls said:


> The beginning of a great day.



Looking gorgeous, as always


----------



## ManBeef

Surlysomething said:


> That's awesome, way to go!
> Hey, getting your life together for your boychild is amazing.
> 
> Hope things work out for you in AZ. By the way, this shit is awesome for chafing. Haha. #fatboyproblems



LMFAO omgolf, my dear Surly! HOW I MISSED YOUR AMAZING ability to turn a sticky situation into a HIIIIIlarious event. KUDOS! I can't stop laughing!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

But it's true, it works!

Haha. What can I say, i'm an ass. 



ManBeef said:


> LMFAO omgolf, my dear Surly! HOW I MISSED YOUR AMAZING ability to turn a sticky situation into a HIIIIIlarious event. KUDOS! I can't stop laughing!!!


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> The beginning of a great day.



Another great picture CP!



Stuffingkit said:


> Love this picture because I am in LOVE with mint nail polish



Very nice. I like the color!


----------



## Surlysomething

I don't know about cute, but it IS my fat, round ass. 

View attachment 8032661297_37bd974a53.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I don't know about cute, but it IS my fat, round ass.



FINALLY!!!!
It only took months of begging. Best Friday EVER!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

You're the best, J.

:blush:






Hozay J Garseeya said:


> FINALLY!!!!
> It only took months of begging. Best Friday EVER!!!!


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I don't know about cute, but it IS my fat, round ass.



Lookit Dat Ace!!

Who's the big Friday winner of the internets? You're the Friday winner Surly!:bow::bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

Yay!


Thanks, R. You're sweet. And I feel like I owed you all with the amazing pictures you post for us gals. 




LeoGibson said:


> Lookit Dat Ace!!
> 
> Who's the big Friday winner of the internets? You're the Friday winner Surly!:bow::bow:


----------



## stoneyman

CastingPearls said:


> I'll just leave this here Crossposting. So sue me.



fabtastic pic!


----------



## CastingPearls

ODFFA said:


> Looking gorgeous, as always





LeoGibson said:


> Another great picture CP!





stoneyman said:


> fabtastic pic!



Thank you!!!


----------



## sarahe543

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9306429.118125.336945032990278&type=1&theater

this is me


----------



## hbighappy

Surlysomething said:


> I don't know about cute, but it IS my fat, round ass.


A asset to the community


----------



## hbighappy

sarahe543 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9306429.118125.336945032990278&type=1&theater
> 
> this is me



Your like a bowl of frosted flakes your Grrreat!


----------



## Anjula

my cutness sometimes annoys me lol 

View attachment aaazdj?cie.JPG


View attachment zdj?cie.JPG


----------



## Surlysomething

Wow. Glad narcissism is alive and well. Haha.


----------



## Buffetbelly

fitforfat said:


> I already posted this pic in another thread, but I thought it was appropriate here too.
> 
> View attachment 104448
> 
> 
> This is me and my man Sorry there are no faces, we are a little paranoid about that.



You two could almost be twins of me and my gal! Great pic.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Anjula said:


> my cutness sometimes annoys me lol



You look like Jagoda in the second picture.


----------



## Dromond

Surlysomething said:


> Wow. Glad narcissism is alive and well. Haha.



That's kinda the point of pic threads, isn't it?


----------



## Yakatori

LeoGibson said:


> Lookit Dat *Ace!*!


Hey..wait a sec-ond. *cocks head side-ways*



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> "_You look like Jagoda in the second picture._"


A little in both, I would say.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## bremerton

not sure if cute, but it's a picture....


----------



## freakyfred

what a bunch of cuties.


----------



## Sasquatch!

> not sure if cute, but it's a picture....



It certainly is! A picture that is.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

Well I'm not much of a fan of this pic, since I look sweaty and shiny in it. But this is me and my boyfriend at Anime North which was in Toronto back in May.


----------



## Anjula

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You look like Jagoda in the second picture.



you've got to be kiddin me


----------



## MysteriousVik

You, my dear, are gorgeous



bremerton said:


> not sure if cute, but it's a picture....


----------



## Tad

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> Well I'm not much of a fan of this pic, since I look sweaty and shiny in it. But this is me and my boyfriend at Anime North which was in Toronto back in May.



I think that is the first we've gotten to see of your boyfriend? He looks like a sweety! (and in that pic you two look like you are totally in sync, not the easiest after a long day at a busy convention!)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Anjula said:


> you've got to be kiddin me



You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Anjula

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.



It is. A lot of things have changed. She's a stupid hoe, we always knew it but now it's official  so for the future, don't do that


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Anjula said:


> It is. A lot of things have changed. She's a stupid hoe, we always knew it but now it's official  so for the future, don't do that



HAHAHAHA!! Alright, well in that case, you look like A jagoda, Small and sweet.


----------



## Anjula

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHAHA!! Alright, well in that case, you look like A jagoda, Small and sweet.



youre a dumbass lol


----------



## biglynch

bremerton said:


> not sure if cute, but it's a picture....



"Yes i'd like to order this one please, and have her shipped to the UK...NOW!"


----------



## bremerton

biglynch said:


> "Yes i'd like to order this one please, and have her shipped to the UK...NOW!"



:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

@Tad:

Yes, he is a sweetheart. I love that guy. Still kinda small waist wise for me, but I know there's more to him than that.:wubu:


----------



## bremerton




----------



## Sasquatch!

Nothin' sexier than a woman on the toilet!


----------



## Surlysomething

Bahahahahahaha.



Sasquatch! said:


> Nothin' sexier than a woman on the toilet!


----------



## imaginarydiva21

me posing


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bremerton said:


>



Dem legs....


----------



## hbighappy

bremerton said:


>



hey I dig the drawing in back ground never feel shame blame tame ? and that blue bandana dig it also not to mention that your a good looking women with deep eyes chilling on the Jon = Awesomeness


----------



## bremerton

hbighappy said:


> hey I dig the drawing in back ground never feel shame blame tame ? and that blue bandana dig it also not to mention that your a good looking women with deep eyes chilling on the Jon = Awesomeness



it says "never feel shame"


----------



## bremerton

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Dem legs....



you're just biased.


----------



## HDANGEL15

imaginarydiva21 said:


> me posing



*you look gorgeous... very nice pose, makeup and hair color!!!*


----------



## LeoGibson

bremerton said:


> I had to put something here so it would let me quote it without reposting the pic again.


This is a good moody picture. If you didn't look like one of my nieces in this picture, I'd be all ready to join in on the objectification, however that would creep even me out. So, simply put, nice picture. 



imaginarydiva21 said:


> me posing



Nice pose. This is a killer look. The hair, makeup, and eyes, all are working together nicely. Great picture.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

imaginarydiva21 said:


> me posing



Look at those eyes!!


----------



## fitforfat

Buffetbelly said:


> You two could almost be twins of me and my gal! Great pic.



Aw thanks buffetbelly!


----------



## KittyCourtz

So sorry for my prolonged absence, but I have some pics of my new haircut! I'm posting a link since the images are fairly large and I don't feel like re-sizing them.

Here are the pics. =)


----------



## Londonbikerboy

KittyCourtz said:


> So sorry for my prolonged absence, but I have some pics of my new haircut! I'm posting a link since the images are fairly large and I don't feel like re-sizing them.
> 
> Here are the pics. =)



CUTE! :kiss2:


----------



## hbighappy

KittyCourtz said:


> So sorry for my prolonged absence, but I have some pics of my new haircut! I'm posting a link since the images are fairly large and I don't feel like re-sizing them.
> 
> Here are the pics. =)




nice pics great hair due and smile


----------



## KittyCourtz

*@Londonbikerboy, hbighappy*: Thank you! ^_^ I love my new look. It's much easier to take care of than when it was longer.


----------



## Micara

I guess maybe this is cute.


----------



## Aust99

Micara said:


> I guess maybe this is cute.



Very!!.





Too short a compliment


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 105091


Last Saturday night.


----------



## KittyKitten

Hi...............


----------



## LeoGibson

Micara said:


> I guess maybe this is cute.



Good guess!


Aust99 said:


> Last Saturday night.



Lookin' like a million bucks. How many poor lads had their hearts broke that night?


KittyKitten said:


> Hi...............



Wow. Well hi there. Thanks for bringin' 'em by for a visit!:bow:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Sasquatch! said:


> Nothin' sexier than a woman on the toilet!



Oh shit! I totally didn't notice that = P



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Dem legs....



Mmmm... yes.



KittyCourtz said:


> So sorry for my prolonged absence, but I have some pics of my new haircut! I'm posting a link since the images are fairly large and I don't feel like re-sizing them.
> 
> Here are the pics. =)



Nice, like it! (Though I have to say I simultaneously do not appreciate the cutting of long hair! (I really like long hair = P))


----------



## ODFFA

Just before having brunch at the seaside on my dad's birthday - feeling all summery (for a welcome change!)

View attachment 105117


----------



## Surlysomething

Very pretty! 





ODFFA said:


> Just before having brunch at the seaside on my dad's birthday - feeling all summery (for a welcome change!)
> 
> View attachment 105117


----------



## Londonbikerboy

ODFFA said:


> Just before having brunch at the seaside on my dad's birthday - feeling all summery (for a welcome change!)
> 
> View attachment 105117



Summery?! Not fair, It's freezing here  Cute pic tho.


----------



## Kazak

KittyKitten said:


> Hi...............


 HELLLOOOOOOOO :smitten:

this makes my face happy. Still waiting for a calendar.


----------



## Candyholicxx

Pokemon owns my soul, okay? BW2 anyone? XD

Anyway, it's nice to meet you all, I'm Candy and just turned 18 a few days ago


----------



## freakyfred

Candyholicxx said:


> Pokemon owns my soul, okay? BW2 anyone? XD
> 
> Anyway, it's nice to meet you all, I'm Candy and just turned 18 a few days ago



Awesome cosplay!


----------



## Candyholicxx

Awh, thank you :3


----------



## Goreki

This is as cute as I get right now. Hallo-Pam!


----------



## azerty

KittyKitten said:


> Hi...............



So beautuful


----------



## Tad

Goreki said:


> This is as cute as I get right now. Hallo-Pam!



Hah, awesome! And interesting stuff in the back-ground, too.


----------



## Mordecai

Goreki said:


> This is as cute as I get right now. Hallo-Pam!



I love Archer.


----------



## Melian

Goreki said:


> This is as cute as I get right now. Hallo-Pam!



You are amazingly awesome. Fuck....great costume. :bow:

Mine is not as clever, but I was still pretty pleased with it.
Spider splicer from Bioshock:


----------



## Londonbikerboy

Melian said:


> You are amazingly awesome. Fuck....great costume. :bow:
> 
> Mine is not as clever, but I was still pretty pleased with it.
> Spider splicer from Bioshock:



Wow, I'm impressed.... and a little scared :shocked:


----------



## MattB

Awesome Melian!


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> You are amazingly awesome. Fuck....great costume. :bow:
> 
> Mine is not as clever, but I was still pretty pleased with it.
> Spider splicer from Bioshock:



That is so awesome.

I went as Carl from Aqua Teen Hunger Force but nobody recognize me except for one dude.


----------



## Surlysomething

I don't know what that character is from, but you look super cool!


Melian said:


> You are amazingly awesome. Fuck....great costume. :bow:
> 
> Mine is not as clever, but I was still pretty pleased with it.
> Spider splicer from Bioshock:


----------



## Blackjack

Melian said:


> You are amazingly awesome. Fuck....great costume. :bow:
> 
> Mine is not as clever, but I was still pretty pleased with it.
> Spider splicer from Bioshock:



So much for sleeping tonight.


----------



## Goreki

Melian said:


> You are amazingly awesome. Fuck....great costume. :bow:
> 
> Mine is not as clever, but I was still pretty pleased with it.
> Spider splicer from Bioshock:


Congratulations, you have just won the Internet. You look rad!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> You are amazingly awesome. Fuck....great costume. :bow:
> 
> Mine is not as clever, but I was still pretty pleased with it.
> Spider splicer from Bioshock:


*
i think clever as fuck..are you blonde again?*


----------



## Melian

Thanks!



Blackjack said:


> So much for sleeping tonight.



"Jesus loves me, this I know......"

*whistles*



HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> i think clever as fuck..are you blonde again?*



Yep. I'm terribly blonde, these days. I'd post a non-Halloween pic to show you, but honestly, all my pics look like Halloween pics


----------



## seeker421

I've played Bioshock a lot, spider slicers never looked that good


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> Yep. I'm terribly blonde, these days. I'd post a non-Halloween pic to show you, but honestly, all my pics look like Halloween pics



Even better!


----------



## Librarygirl

On holiday on Hilton Head Island, enjoying challah French toast with apples and pecans.
(And yes, my friend inadvertently didn't quite get the top of my head in the pic,lol!) 

View attachment Resized holiday pic2.jpg


----------



## freakyfred

Librarygirl said:


> On holiday on Hilton Head Island, enjoying challah French toast with apples and pecans.
> (And yes, my friend inadvertently didn't quite get the top of my head in the pic,lol!)



You're adorable!


----------



## Londonbikerboy

freakyfred said:


> You're adorable!



True.... but I can't keep my eyes off the french toast. :eat2:


----------



## biglynch

9.5/10... needs bacon!

Everything needs bacon.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 105091
> 
> 
> Last Saturday night.


I've seen this before


Goreki said:


> This is as cute as I get right now. Hallo-Pam!


so fucking awesome.


Melian said:


> You are amazingly awesome. Fuck....great costume. :bow:
> 
> Mine is not as clever, but I was still pretty pleased with it.
> Spider splicer from Bioshock:


Also fucking awesome. It turned out really well. 


Librarygirl said:


> On holiday on Hilton Head Island, enjoying challah French toast with apples and pecans.
> (And yes, my friend inadvertently didn't quite get the top of my head in the pic,lol!)


this is my favorite picture of you that you've posted yet.


----------



## Librarygirl

freakyfred said:


> You're adorable!


Thank you! *Blushing*



Londonbikerboy said:


> True.... but I can't keep my eyes off the french toast. :eat2:


It was pretty wonderful, so I quite understand! Half of my holiday pics are of food, lol!



biglynch said:


> 9.5/10... needs bacon!
> 
> Everything needs bacon.


I can see that if you like bacon, that could totally work. Sadly I don't 
I even had a maple cupcake with kind of maple fudge icing that came with optional bacon topping! You need to get to the USA again! Bacon seems to be the 'in' thing with everything, sweet and savoury.

And thanks Hozay!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Librarygirl said:


> On holiday on Hilton Head Island, enjoying challah French toast with apples and pecans.
> (And yes, my friend inadvertently didn't quite get the top of my head in the pic,lol!)



*OMG....great most fabulous picture ever...and the FRENCH TOAST IS AMAZING!!! glad you are back and enjoyed your HOLIDAY!!!*


----------



## The Dark Lady

My Halloween costume:






I was an Archaeopteryx, & that chunk of amber I'm wearing as a necklace was supposed to be my "dino DNA" sample that I was resurrected from.

Me & a bud: http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y6/TheDarkLady/BlueBirdFoxyCrop.png


----------



## MrBob

Librarygirl said:


> On holiday on Hilton Head Island, enjoying challah French toast with apples and pecans.
> (And yes, my friend inadvertently didn't quite get the top of my head in the pic,lol!)


Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## Librarygirl

HDANGEL15 said:


> *OMG....great most fabulous picture ever...and the FRENCH TOAST IS AMAZING!!! glad you are back and enjoyed your HOLIDAY!!!*



Thank you!  I love the USA (and its food!) more than ever. 



MrBob said:


> Looks like you had a great time!



I did indeed! Great food, wonderful friends, summery weather, pirate crazy golf, a burger and brew festival, seeing a dolphin, alligator, deer, herons and chipmunks, sunset at the beach followed by Rita's frozen custard with Reece's peanut butter cups and generally having fun (not to mention my Amtrak adventures and managing to visit 4 states in one trip!). Here's a less coiffed picture of me after a boat trip with a burger...Not sure this would count as a 'cute' picture, but I was certainly relaxed and happy! After a rather upsetting holiday last year, a busy time at work and flu throughout September, it was just what I needed! 

View attachment Burger eater!.JPG


----------



## HDANGEL15

Librarygirl said:


> Thank you!  I love the USA (and its food!) more than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> I did indeed! Great food, wonderful friends, summery weather, pirate crazy golf, a burger and brew festival, seeing a dolphin, alligator, deer, herons and chipmunks, sunset at the beach followed by Rita's frozen custard with Reece's peanut butter cups and generally having fun (not to mention my Amtrak adventures and managing to visit 4 states in one trip!). Here's a less coiffed picture of me after a boat trip with a burger...Not sure this would count as a 'cute' picture, but I was certainly relaxed and happy! After a rather upsetting holiday last year, a busy time at work and flu throughout September, it was just what I needed!


*
glad it was so amazing!!! great photo*


----------



## warwagon86

The Dark Lady said:


> My Halloween costume:
> 
> I was an Archaeopteryx, & that chunk of amber I'm wearing as a necklace was supposed to be my "dino DNA" sample that I was resurrected from.
> 
> Me & a bud: http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y6/TheDarkLady/BlueBirdFoxyCrop.png



That is AWESOME!


----------



## warwagon86

Melian said:


> You are amazingly awesome. Fuck....great costume. :bow:
> 
> Mine is not as clever, but I was still pretty pleased with it.
> Spider splicer from Bioshock:



Holy smokes! That too is AWESOME


----------



## superblooper

I was a cat for Halloween :3


----------



## freakyfred

superblooper said:


> I was a cat for Halloween :3



super cuuute!


----------



## KittyKitten

More pic whoring....


----------



## azerty

KittyKitten said:


> More pic whoring....



Very beautiful


----------



## warwagon86

KittyKitten said:


> More pic whoring....



aye aye aye!


----------



## The Dark Lady

Me hanging with a new friend I made at Mad T Party.


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Dark Lady said:


> Me hanging with a new friend I made at Mad T Party.



New friend? Looks like a rather Cherished old one to me 

You look beautiful, by the way... I guess one might say your body is a wonderland.


----------



## azerty

Very nice picture


----------



## LeoGibson

The Dark Lady said:


> Me hanging with a new friend I made at Mad T Party.



Cool pic. This looks like a fun place to go after having a couple tabs of windowpane!:shocked:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

The Dark Lady said:


> Me hanging with a new friend I made at Mad T Party.



Was this escape from wonderland?


----------



## Melian

The Dark Lady said:


> Me hanging with a new friend I made at Mad T Party.



Pretty girl is pretty. 

And I like your friend, hehe


----------



## bremerton

chopped off about 3 inches of hair, and new piercing yey


----------



## freakyfred

bremerton said:


> chopped off about 3 inches of hair, and new piercing yey



Looks great!


----------



## shantheman145

bremerton said:


> chopped off about 3 inches of hair, and new piercing yey



wow! really cute!


----------



## The Dark Lady

Sasquatch! said:


> New friend? Looks like a rather Cherished old one to me
> 
> You look beautiful, by the way... I guess one might say your body is a wonderland.



Oh you :wubu:



LeoGibson said:


> Cool pic. This looks like a fun place to go after having a couple tabs of windowpane!:shocked:





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Was this escape from wonderland?



It's the Mad T Party nightly event at Disney's California Adventure. It's gorgeous, in my opinion, plus all the dancing is delightfully dorky & fun to just jump into!



Melian said:


> Pretty girl is pretty.
> 
> And I like your friend, hehe



Thank you & thank you, you _very _pretty girl!


----------



## Kazak

The Dark Lady said:


> It's the Mad T Party nightly event at Disney's California Adventure. It's gorgeous, in my opinion, plus all the dancing is delightfully dorky & fun to just jump into!



I live in Anaheim and did not know of this. Very cool.


----------



## KittyKitten

Heyyyyy....


----------



## azerty

KittyKitten said:


> Heyyyyy....



Very cute, very nice


----------



## Surlysomething

I've always really liked this picture. 

View attachment 6096_108176777180_7102700_n.jpg


----------



## azerty

Surlysomething said:


> I've always really liked this picture.



Yes very nice picture


----------



## LeoGibson

KittyKitten said:


> Heyyyyy....



Do you take a bad picture?:bow:


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I've always really liked this picture.



Always lovely!


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

...I was chastised for merely creeping on pics in the "Nekkid" thread, so for now here's me with clothes _on_. xD














Also...



The Dark Lady said:


> Me hanging with a new friend I made at Mad T Party.



Oh my God! That's the Mad T Party at Disney Land! I haven't gotten a chance to go yet.


----------



## MrBob

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> ...I was chastised for merely creeping on pics in the "Nekkid" thread, so for now here's me with clothes _on_. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, that wasn't difficult, was it? And you do look superb if I may be so bold!


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Why thank you, good sir!

And yup. Ripping off the band-aid of internet shyness.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Well, it's nice to know who one's creepers are. Although I must admit I prefer crepes to creeps.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Sasquatch! said:


> Well, it's nice to know who one's creepers are. Although I must admit I prefer crepes to creeps.



Mmm, crepes. Classy pancakes.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Nutella and banana wrapped up in a steaming hot crepe. Delicious.


----------



## MRdobolina

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> ...I was chastised for merely creeping on pics in the "Nekkid" thread, so for now here's me with clothes _on_. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God! That's the Mad T Party at Disney Land! I haven't gotten a chance to go yet.




kawaii indeed


----------



## BigChaz

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Wow



I would watch anime with you!


----------



## BigChaz

Sasquatch! said:


> Nutella and banana wrapped up in a steaming hot crepe. Delicious.



If the day ever comes I am to be served a final meal - either in my death bed or before lethal injection - I now know what it shall be.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Thanks guys. ^^

And yes, Nutella is the food of the gods. I don't have crepes every day, but I have been known to creep quietly through the night to obtain a banana and Nutella sandwich. It's just one of those things that always tastes awesome, but even better after 1 am.


----------



## BigChaz

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Thanks guys. ^^
> 
> And yes, Nutella is the food of the gods. I don't have crepes every day, but I have been known to creep quietly through the night to obtain a banana and Nutella sandwich. It's just one of those things that always tastes awesome, but even better after 1 am.



I'd like to just toss a suggestion out there. I too am a fiend for the banana and nutella sandwich. However, I feel that doing:

BREAD | HONEY | BANANA | NUTELLA | BREAD 

results in a superior sandwich. The honey and banana go wonderful together and the honey makes the bread get those little crunchy bits in it that appear from whatever magic. It is awesome.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

BigChaz said:


> I'd like to just toss a suggestion out there. I too am a fiend for the banana and nutella sandwich. However, I feel that doing:
> 
> BREAD | HONEY | BANANA | NUTELLA | BREAD
> 
> results in a superior sandwich. The honey and banana go wonderful together and the honey makes the bread get those little crunchy bits in it that appear from whatever magic. It is awesome.



Oh hell yes do I like the sound of that. I eat peanut butter and honey sandwiches sometimes. 

Okay, I'm done, I'll use the new food thread for these discussions now.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

It's an old picture, from 2010. I was standing in front of a temple gate in in Tokyo, Japan but I like it.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Cute! You look so happy and that temple is really cool. I'm jelly. Going to Tokyo is definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## freakyfred

suddenly cuties errywhere


----------



## biglynch

freakyfred said:


> suddenly cuties errywhere



dont tell *biggzv* he will shit a kidney.


----------



## The Dark Lady

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> ...I was chastised for merely creeping on pics in the "Nekkid" thread, so for now here's me with clothes _on_. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God! That's the Mad T Party at Disney Land! I haven't gotten a chance to go yet.



You're pretty and we should definitely do Mad T together when you make your way out hyah!


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

The Dark Lady said:


> You're pretty and we should definitely do Mad T together when you make your way out hyah!



Thank you. :blush: 

And hooray for the happiest place on earth!


----------



## WVMountainrear

I haven't posted in here in a while...hi, everyone!


----------



## MrBob

Work, work, work. Work, work, work. Work, work, work. Hello boys, have a good night's rest? I missed you.


----------



## dharmabean

This is me. Nothing special. Thought I'd drop a pic in this here thread.

View attachment me212612.jpg


----------



## stoneyman

dharmabean said:


> This is me. Nothing special. Thought I'd drop a pic in this here thread.
> 
> View attachment 105686




cutie pa-tootie!!


----------



## hot'n fluffy

def cute!
Please post more!


----------



## hot'n fluffy

Candyholicxx said:


> Pokemon owns my soul, okay? BW2 anyone? XD
> 
> Anyway, it's nice to meet you all, I'm Candy and just turned 18 a few days ago



too cute, too young...


----------



## hot'n fluffy

bremerton said:


> not sure if cute, but it's a picture....



Gingers rule!


----------



## hot'n fluffy

lovelylady78 said:


> *insert standard cross-posting apologies here*



wow, those eyes...


----------



## hot'n fluffy

Anjula said:


> I dyed my hair



my jaw dropped...:shocked:
too hot...


----------



## Paquito




----------



## BigChaz

hot'n fluffy more like creepy old guy


----------



## Stuffingkit

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> ...I was chastised for merely creeping on pics in the "Nekkid" thread, so for now here's me with clothes _on_. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God! That's the Mad T Party at Disney Land! I haven't gotten a chance to go yet.



wow, like, you are really beautiful


----------



## Stuffingkit

my face x3 

View attachment myface.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2012-10-27 at 22.00 #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2012-10-02 at 23.29 #4.jpg


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

lovelylady78 said:


> I haven't posted in here in a while...hi, everyone!



Hi there! 



dharmabean said:


> This is me. Nothing special. Thought I'd drop a pic in this here thread.
> 
> View attachment 105686



Sorry if this sounds weird, but I have the urge to hug you. I don't know if it's your smile or what...you just look really nice/friendly! 

Also:


Stuffingkit said:


> wow, like, you are really beautiful


Oh my God! A person I know of from T.V. and the internet but have never actually spoken to called me beautiful. :wubu: No U. I'm sorry I'll go now, lol...


----------



## azerty

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> ...I was chastised for merely creeping on pics in the "Nekkid" thread, so for now here's me with clothes _on_. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God! That's the Mad T Party at Disney Land! I haven't gotten a chance to go yet.



Very nice pictures


----------



## azerty

Stuffingkit said:


> my face x3



Beautiful times 3


----------



## dharmabean

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Sorry if this sounds weird, but I have the urge to hug you. I don't know if it's your smile or what...you just look really nice/friendly!
> 
> [/SIZE]



Awe! I've also been told by many a people that I give the best hugs. One of those genuine, open arms, never let go, full one ...hugs. You're welcome to one.


----------



## KittyKitten

Me with bangs looking like a poor man's Maserati (not the car), lol.


----------



## azerty

KittyKitten said:


> Me with bangs looking like a poor man's Maserati (not the car), lol.



Very nice. Thank you


----------



## x0emnem0x

Stuffingkit said:


> my face x3



Love your makeup! So pretty.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

KittyKitten said:


> Me with bangs looking like a poor man's Maserati (not the car), lol.



Cute. :happy: Your hair looks silky. I hope that's not a creeper thing to say. I just really appreciate nice hair, lol.


----------



## sarahe543

ok can ya see this?
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0182394966849.296361.695566848&type=1&theater
lucky you if you can it's me at a burlesque party in a rubber corset eating cake


----------



## Tad

I got the following message:


> This content is currently unavailable
> The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.


----------



## Amaranthine

sarahe543 said:


> ok can ya see this?
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0182394966849.296361.695566848&type=1&theater
> lucky you if you can it's me at a burlesque party in a rubber corset eating cake



If you right click the picture, you can open it in a new window/tab and link it that way. The link should end in a file extension (.jpg) It's the easiest way to link from FB without having to alter your privacy settings/reveal your profile.


----------



## sarahe543

thanks will try again in a bit


----------



## sarahe543

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/382131_10151214430931849_932792624_n.jpg seeing if i have it this time


----------



## MRdobolina

yeah it works, nice pic


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Nice....is that a corset dress?


----------



## sarahe543

just a corset I had a bustle on which i made


----------



## Melian

sarahe543 said:


> just a corset I had a bustle on which i made



Very lovely (nice cake, too)!


----------



## loopytheone

I'm a no fuss kinda girl as you can probably tell. I believe in natural beauty so here is me, sitting on my sofa, without so much as my hair brushed! =p


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I came in here ready to bitch and complain that there was no women posted and now I feel foolish. Thanks to all the lovely women for participating. You are all beautiful in your own light and I will be revealing what that is to you through creepy PM.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

loopytheone said:


> pretty



Lovely eyes. 
And you must have naturally nice hair then! I have to comb through my bird's nest for half an hour to tame the frizz, lol.


----------



## freakyfred

loopytheone said:


> I'm a no fuss kinda girl as you can probably tell. I believe in natural beauty so here is me, sitting on my sofa, without so much as my hair brushed! =p



oh no a cutie!


----------



## biglynch

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Lovely eyes.
> And you must have naturally nice hair then! I have to comb through my bird's nest for half an hour to tame the frizz, lol.



agreed, you do have really stunning (powerful) eyes.


----------



## loopytheone

Awww, thank you very much guys! You've made me feel very welcome! :wubu:


----------



## LeoGibson

KittyKitten said:


> Me with bangs looking like a poor man's Maserati (not the car), lol.



You ain't a poor man's nothing with this look. Those bangs are a good look for you!


----------



## Twilley

loopytheone said:


> I'm a no fuss kinda girl as you can probably tell. I believe in natural beauty so here is me, sitting on my sofa, without so much as my hair brushed! =p



you have captivating eyes <3


----------



## analikesyourface

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/537572_10200123863923122_124363075_n.jpg

Androgyny. I'm good at it. 

Also, I look like a hipster douchebag. I don't even care.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

analikesyourface said:


> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/537572_10200123863923122_124363075_n.jpg
> 
> Androgyny. I'm good at it.
> 
> Also, I look like a hipster douchebag. I don't even care.



Nice. Androgyny is the best. I had my hair that length for a while and got referred to as "sir" occasionally.  

And it's cool....there's a little bit of hipster douchebag in all of us, I think.


----------



## Amaranthine

analikesyourface said:


> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/537572_10200123863923122_124363075_n.jpg
> 
> Androgyny. I'm good at it.
> 
> Also, I look like a hipster douchebag. I don't even care.



I always enjoyed that haircut on women. It looks great on you  



~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Nice. Androgyny is the best. I had my hair that length for a while and got referred to as "sir" occasionally.
> 
> And it's cool....there's a little bit of hipster douchebag in all of us, I think.



Just from observation/experience, FFAs seem especially open with gender. I'm genderqueer myself and used to look a bit more androgynous. For now, I just appreciate androgyny in others and have things switched around a little with gender. I like my men on the effeminate side, and prefer women to be a bit more masculine or androgynous.


----------



## Tad

that cut looks great on you, Anika! (then again, I've always been a sucker for short hair on women)


----------



## fritzi

Amaranthine said:


> Just from observation/experience, FFAs seem especially open with gender. I'm genderqueer myself and used to look a bit more androgynous. For now, I just appreciate androgyny in others and have things switched around a little with gender. I like my men on the effeminate side, and prefer women to be a bit more masculine or androgynous.



Interesting thought .... but I'm not so sure.

I think it has a lot to do with you're own build as a FFA. As one of the classic, here strongly revered petite FFA's there might be something to it. Pulling off the androgynous doesn't work if you've got an abundant feminine build visible at 100 feet. On top, being a BBW FFA has the added complication that you need a really big masculine guy to get the desired size difference to feel feminine despite the visuals - and for him to feel masculine.
It's all a muddle ...


----------



## analikesyourface

fritzi said:


> Interesting thought .... but I'm not so sure.
> 
> I think it has a lot to do with you're own build as a FFA. As one of the classic, here strongly revered petite FFA's there might be something to it. Pulling off the androgynous doesn't work if you've got an abundant feminine build visible at 100 feet. On top, being a BBW FFA has the added complication that you need a really big masculine guy to get the desired size difference to feel feminine despite the visuals - and for him to feel masculine.
> It's all a muddle ...



I'm 5'9, 215 pounds, and really muscular for a fat chick, haha. I find plenty of incredibly large and masculine men that make me look like I'm a girly girl. I have no need to feel "feminine," because honestly, being a girl doesn't come to me naturally, and I want very little to do with it. Like, I turned 18 in May. When I turned 18, I was 5'8, 260 pounds, with C's. 

Somehow a summer of partying ended with me at 5'9, 215 pounds, and D's. I was so pissed because that meant I had to... go shopping! GASP. 

Which just meant buying bra's, binders, and silly things like suspenders. 

I look like a dyke, and I'm proud of it, even if I'm straight. And honestly, it gets me a lot of guys.... I mean, what other girl could beat your ass at football, then make you food and have sex with you? Oh, and video games. And sex jokes. 

I'm basically a boy with tits. And somehow men still love me.


----------



## BigChaz

analikesyourface said:


> I mean, what other girl could beat your ass at football, then make you food and have sex with you? Oh, and video games. And sex jokes.



Wanna be boyfriend and girlfriend?


----------



## analikesyourface

BigChaz said:


> Wanna be boyfriend and girlfriend?



Hah, maybe if you were in Maine, sweetheart.


----------



## agouderia

analikesyourface said:


> Like, I turned 18 in May. .....
> 
> I'm basically a boy with tits. And somehow men still love me.



It's good you're so assertive and comfortable with yourself.

Not to be defeatist - but 18 is way too early to make any definite statement on your identity and how it pans out in relation with the other and/or same gender.

Give yourself and your environment more time and chances to develop, explore all paths that might open up. Reassess the identity question maybe at 28 ... again at 48 ... and surely once more at 68 ... then you might get close to a valid answer.


----------



## Cobra Verde

analikesyourface said:


> Hah, maybe if you were in Maine, sweetheart.


My state used to contain Maine....


----------



## sarahe543

i can look fairly boyish too Don't know if its just the contrast with a bhm or something more gender based. I do like all the things guys are supposed to like...plenty to squeeze, grab..and nothing beats a sexy jiggle 
i got one hell of a lot of male attention recently when i went out in black jeans and a black hendrix t shirt with my hair scraped back looking very boyish. Showed my partner a picture of me when i was teenager and i easily passed for a boy. He thought i looked hot. How cool is that! But my last pic on this thread was me in a corset. i have one of those annoying bodies that means i can wear anything.


----------



## Sasquatch!

sarahe543 said:


> i can look fairly boyish too Don't know if its just the contrast with a bhm or something more gender based. I do like all the things guys are supposed to like...plenty to squeeze, grab..and nothing beats a sexy jiggle
> i got one hell of a lot of male attention recently when i went out in black jeans and a black hendrix t shirt with my hair scraped back looking very boyish. Showed my partner a picture of me when i was teenager and i easily passed for a boy. He thought i looked hot. How cool is that! But my last pic on this thread was me in a corset. i have one of those annoying bodies that means i can wear anything.



Next up: A jute potato sack.


----------



## biglynch

sarahe543 said:


> i can look fairly boyish too Don't know if its just the contrast with a bhm or something more gender based. I do like all the things guys are supposed to like...plenty to squeeze, grab..and nothing beats a sexy jiggle
> i got one hell of a lot of male attention recently when i went out in black jeans and a black hendrix t shirt with my hair scraped back looking very boyish. Showed my partner a picture of me when i was teenager and i easily passed for a boy. He thought i looked hot. How cool is that! But my last pic on this thread was me in a corset. *i have one of those annoying bodies that means i can wear anything*.



I have one of those annoying bodies that means i can wear anything out!


----------



## sarahe543

my mind has taken that and made it rude


----------



## analikesyourface

sarahe543 said:


> i can look fairly boyish too Don't know if its just the contrast with a bhm or something more gender based. I do like all the things guys are supposed to like...plenty to squeeze, grab..and nothing beats a sexy jiggle
> i got one hell of a lot of male attention recently when i went out in black jeans and a black hendrix t shirt with my hair scraped back looking very boyish. Showed my partner a picture of me when i was teenager and i easily passed for a boy. He thought i looked hot. How cool is that! But my last pic on this thread was me in a corset. i have one of *those annoying bodies that means i can wear anything*.



Not annoying, LUCKY. VERY VERY LUCKY.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

analikesyourface said:


> Not annoying, LUCKY. VERY VERY LUCKY.



Yes. I have small boobs, kinda broad shoulders, a defined cleft chin and am fairly straight up and down, but I do have curvy hips and a bit of a booty. Basically, the hips can be disguised and my face can be butched up, but my butt is always gonna be feminine unless I wear baggy, ugly pants. (Which is not my thing.) Le sigh. I've still gotten mistaken for a dude at various times in my life, so I must be reasonably androgynous.

Right now I'm content being a girly-girl. :happy: Most of the time. >:]


----------



## analikesyourface

I found makeup. I wore makeup. I forgot to comb my hair. 

goddamnit. 

View attachment download.jpg


----------



## balletguy

analikesyourface said:


> I found makeup. I wore makeup. I forgot to comb my hair.
> 
> goddamnit.





You have pretty eyes


----------



## freakyfred

analikesyourface said:


> I found makeup. I wore makeup. I forgot to comb my hair.
> 
> goddamnit.



cute cute cute!
also dem eyes omg


----------



## azerty

analikesyourface said:


> I found makeup. I wore makeup. I forgot to comb my hair.
> 
> goddamnit.



Very nice picture. Beautiful eyes


----------



## biglynch

MORE!!!!! I WANT MORE!
we have been treated well lately, keep it up pretty ladies.


----------



## analikesyourface

freakyfred said:


> cute cute cute!
> also dem eyes omg





balletguy said:


> You have pretty eyes





azerty said:


> Very nice picture. Beautiful eyes



I think I might have nice eyes. Maybe. 

Thanks guys <3


----------



## loopytheone

Christmas pictures!!!


----------



## freakyfred

loopytheone said:


> Christmas pictures!!!



super cute!


----------



## azerty

loopytheone said:


> Christmas pictures!!!



So sweet and cute


----------



## Dromond

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> And it's cool....there's a little bit of hipster douchebag in all of us, I think.



I'm pretty sure I'm the antithesis of hipster. The anti-hipster. If I ever touch a hipster, we will both vanish in an explosion of gamma radiation.


----------



## analikesyourface

Dromond said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm the antithesis of hipster. The anti-hipster. If I ever touch a hipster, we will both vanish in an explosion of gamma radiation.



See, just by saying that, it makes you a hipster.

Hurrrr logic.


----------



## Dromond

analikesyourface said:


> See, just by saying that, it makes you a hipster.
> 
> Hurrrr logic.



Good Lord, I must be old. I didn't understand that at all.


----------



## analikesyourface

Dromond said:


> Good Lord, I must be old. I didn't understand that at all.



No, not old, you just don't understand the way I write when I'm stoned. That's perfectly normal.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Attention Everybody: Anal Was Stoned.


----------



## freakyfred

Sasquatch! said:


> Anal


----------



## HeavyHandsome

MRdobolina said:


> kawaii indeed



Dear...GODS ABOVE!!!


----------



## HeavyHandsome

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> ...I was chastised for merely creeping on pics in the "Nekkid" thread, so for now here's me with clothes _on_. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAR GODS ABOVE!


----------



## analikesyourface

Sasquatch! said:


> Attention Everybody: Anal Was Stoned.



Hurrrrr. Stoned anal seems like the least intense anal EVER.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

HeavyHandsome said:


> Dear...GODS ABOVE!!!



Gonna assume that's a good thing?! xD

:wubu:


----------



## HeavyHandsome

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Gonna assume that's a good thing?! xD
> 
> :wubu:



Of course m'lady *bows*


----------



## CastingPearls

I just like how I look in this one


----------



## Sweetie

analikesyourface said:


> I found makeup. I wore makeup. I forgot to comb my hair.
> 
> goddamnit.



You have a beautiful face.


----------



## Sweetie

loopytheone said:


> Christmas pictures!!!



I think this might sound a little strange but I always imagined if I had a daughter she would look exactly like you do. You remind me of me a very, very, very, very, verrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyy long time ago. And now that I'm of this age I realize that I was pretty darn cute...just like you.


----------



## Sweetie

CastingPearls said:


> I just like how I look in this one



So do I...btw...you have lovely shoulders.


----------



## CastingPearls

Sweetie said:


> So do I...btw...you have lovely shoulders.


Thank you!


----------



## azerty

CastingPearls said:


> I just like how I look in this one



In deed you are very beautiful


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> I just like how I look in this one



You should like it! That's a very nice pic.


----------



## Melian

A joyous xmas photo.


----------



## freakyfred

Melian said:


> A joyous xmas photo.



Oh my gooosh


----------



## Hole

Melian said:


> A joyous xmas photo.



I love the shape of your eyes.


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> A joyous xmas photo.



Wicked. I like the contacts. They give you a sexy yet deranged look!


----------



## HeavyHandsome

Melian said:


> A joyous xmas photo.



:bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Melian

Hole said:


> I love the shape of your eyes.



Thank you :blush:



LeoGibson said:


> Wicked. I like the contacts. They give you a sexy yet deranged look!



Heh, they were about to expire, so I started wearing them to work (for extra value, you know?). If you know where I work, you can imagine that this lead to some bizarre situations, especially in the elevators....


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Heh, they were about to expire, so I started wearing them to work (for extra value, you know?). If you know where I work, you can imagine that this lead to some bizarre situations, especially in the elevators....



People frantically pressing the button to get off at the next floor, then running out shouting "I knew it, she really is a killer cyberborg, and if she doesn't care enough to disguise it anymore that can only mean one thing!!!!"

Or maybe just some odd looks.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> A joyous xmas photo.



Piercingly beautiful as always.

Sup buddy?


----------



## stoneyman

CastingPearls said:


> I just like how I look in this one



I swear you must not take a bad photo. you are magic to a camera...


----------



## CastingPearls

stoneyman said:


> I swear you must not take a bad photo. you are magic to a camera...


That was a really nice thing to say. Thanks.


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> A joyous xmas photo.



Pretty sure this is the last thing you see before Melian eats you


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

Melian said:


> A joyous xmas photo.



You could certainly turn alot of heads down here at the local Vampire LARP wearing those contacts. Very lovely photo.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Melian said:


> A joyous xmas photo.





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Melian again.


What-thefuck-ever.

The contacts remind me of those insects that devour after mating. That isn't a turn-off in this instance.


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> People frantically pressing the button to get off at the next floor, then running out shouting "I knew it, she really is a killer cyberborg, and if she doesn't care enough to disguise it anymore that can only mean one thing!!!!"
> 
> Or maybe just some odd looks.



Some of them cautiously approached me and asked if I was real. Also got, "is that your natural colour?" :doh:



Ninja Glutton said:


> Piercingly beautiful as always.
> 
> Sup buddy?



Well goddamn! Where have you been, stranger?



Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> You could certainly turn alot of heads down here at the local Vampire LARP wearing those contacts. Very lovely photo.



Oddly enough (or not, sadly....), I've been kicked out of a few LARPs. Haha.



BigChaz said:


> Pretty sure this is the last thing you see before Melian eats you





Cobra Verde said:


> What-thefuck-ever.
> 
> The contacts remind me of those insects that devour after mating. That isn't a turn-off in this instance.



This photo was actually taken from the decapitated corpse of my last victim. His fingers were like sausages.

(OK, we moved from mental patients to LARP and then to vore - I love your photo comments)


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

Melian said:


> Oddly enough (or not, sadly....), I've been kicked out of a few LARPs. Haha.



Heh, Chronicle Sovereignty FTW! And yes, I can sympathize. I refused to go back to the local Werewolf LARP after my Glasswalker Philodox was among the Cairn philo's to render a decision which got overturned by the Elders. I was like "Well, if you didn't want us to render judgement (ya know, our whole Auspice) then WHY did you ask us to do so?"


----------



## PolarKat

Melian said:


> A joyous xmas photo.



I really need to log in more often.. Love the contacts!!!


----------



## Melian

PolarKat said:


> I really need to log in more often.. Love the contacts!!!



And I need to post more creepy pics, because it brings back some awesome people!


----------



## oliver141180

Librarygirl said:


> On holiday on Hilton Head Island, enjoying challah French toast with apples and pecans.
> (And yes, my friend inadvertently didn't quite get the top of my head in the pic,lol!)



Well even with the missing top of your head, you still look very lovely


----------



## Cobra Verde

Melian said:


> vore


I had no idea this was a term until now. Vore was the screen surname of some hideous freak who posted on the same board as me like a decade ago and used to brag about all the girls he'd allegedly cybered with the way a fratboy would brag about actual flesh-and-blood conquests without the faintest hint of shame.

So needless to say this new definition of the word is way less creepy to me.





Melian said:


> I love your photo comments


:blush:


----------



## mischel

Actually i got a bookmark on your recent posts Melian .


----------



## Dromond

Cobra Verde said:


> I had no idea this was a term until now. Vore was the screen surname of some hideous freak who posted on the same board as me like a decade ago and used to brag about all the girls he'd allegedly cybered with the way a fratboy would brag about actual flesh-and-blood conquests without the faintest hint of shame.
> 
> So needless to say this new definition of the word is way less creepy to me.:



Then you obviously have not looked very deeply into the vore subculture. If you really want to be ill, do a GIS on the name "Dolcett."

Actually, for the love of all that is holy, do NOT search that word. If you absolutely MUST do so, then do so in isolation. Preferably in a soundproof room so your screams of horror do not disturb others.


----------



## BigChaz

Vore is hilarious. The artwork that community produces is some of the most hilarious stuff on the internet - and they jack off to it!


----------



## freakyfred

Vore is not my cup of tea but some my my close friends are into it. Everyone has their unusual kinks so more power to them for being able to express it. That said, some of the comics people make are unintentionally hilarious. 

Also this is a 'cute pics of ladies' thread, not 'journey to the depths of deviantart' gosh darn it!


----------



## Cobra Verde

So...what you're saying is I should post Tubgirl, correct?


----------



## freakyfred




----------



## djudex

Fighting their nemesis The Blue Waffler?


----------



## Cobra Verde

No, it's the evil Professor G. Secx who has the power to open a portal to an alternate hell dimension.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Derp, I'm weird...


----------



## freakyfred

x0emnem0x said:


> Derp, I'm weird...



o no a cute!


----------



## Melian

Dromond said:


> Then you obviously have not looked very deeply into the vore subculture. If you really want to be ill, do a GIS on the name "Dolcett."
> 
> Actually, for the love of all that is holy, do NOT search that word. If you absolutely MUST do so, then do so in isolation. Preferably in a soundproof room so your screams of horror do not disturb others.



Fuck. I can never rep you.


----------



## MrBob

Dromond said:


> Then you obviously have not looked very deeply into the vore subculture. If you really want to be ill, do a GIS on the name "Dolcett."
> 
> Actually, for the love of all that is holy, do NOT search that word. If you absolutely MUST do so, then do so in isolation. Preferably in a soundproof room so your screams of horror do not disturb others.



Curiosity just killed this cat. I've seen some weird shit on the internet but that's up there.


----------



## x0emnem0x

MrBob said:


> Curiosity just killed this cat. I've seen some weird shit on the internet but that's up there.



It killed me too. Oh jeez.


----------



## HeavyHandsome

x0emnem0x said:


> Derp, I'm weird...



Come here you, i dont give 2 damns if ur taken!


----------



## Dromond

Melian said:


> Fuck. I can never rep you.



It's the thought that counts. 



MrBob said:


> Curiosity just killed this cat. I've seen some weird shit on the internet but that's up there.



You were warned.



x0emnem0x said:


> It killed me too. Oh jeez.



At least the pic you posted is an antidote.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Can't reply to everything, but...I have vore fantasies sometimes. D:

Of course, I've had fantasies about just about everything.

Do not judge lest ye be judged! (Although I'll admit, a lot of vore porn is suuuuuper creepy.)


----------



## Cobra Verde

Oh, please continue. 

*repeatedly hits button under desk to alert Security*


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Cobra Verde said:


> Oh, please continue.
> 
> *repeatedly hits button under desk to alert Security*



It's too late. 

I've already set out a nice Chianti and some fava beans.

Edit: Apparently I am the creepy one on a board populated with numerous fetishists. An impressive accomplishment, even for myself.


----------



## Sasquatch!

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> It's too late.
> 
> I've already set out a nice Chianti and some fava beans.
> 
> Edit: Apparently I am the creepy one on a board populated with numerous fetishists. An impressive accomplishment, even for myself.



*slow clap*


----------



## Cobra Verde

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> the creepy one on a board populated with numerous fetishists.


I think you just came up with your next user title. Or business card subheading.


----------



## x0emnem0x

HeavyHandsome said:


> Come here you, i dont give 2 damns if ur taken!



LOL! I take that as a compliment >.<


----------



## Amaranthine

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> It's too late.
> 
> I've already set out a nice Chianti and some fava beans.
> 
> Edit: Apparently I am the creepy one on a board populated with numerous fetishists. An impressive accomplishment, even for myself.



Hannibal Lecter. Yes yes yes. All the way yes.


----------



## Dromond

I am very proud of the vore threadjack.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*called out for 2 fisted drinking* 

View attachment NYEparty.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> Hannibal Lecter. Yes yes yes. All the way yes.



You.... you creep me out.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Dromond said:


> I am very proud of the vore threadjack.


_Your _hijack?! 





HDANGEL15 said:


> *2 fisted*



For just a second when I read this I thought things had gone from bad to worse...


----------



## Dromond

Cobra Verde said:


> _Your _hijack?!



I did not say it was MY hijack. I just said I was proud of it. Specifically, my part of it.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Cobra Verde said:


> I think you just came up with your next user title. Or business card subheading.



I couldn't fit the whole thing in my user-title. 

Business cards it is!


----------



## Cobra Verde

Dromond said:


> I did not say it was MY hijack. I just said I was proud of it. Specifically, my part of it.


It's too late to backpedal, my ego it hath been bruised. I demand satisfaction! 


Scat-porn duel at dawn, right in this thread!!


----------



## Melian

Let's just say that you're all a bunch of insane pedophiles and leave it at that.


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> Let's just say that you're all a bunch of insane pedophiles and leave it at that.



Madam, I'll have you know I am far from insane.


----------



## Melian

Mordecai said:


> Madam, I'll have you know I am far from insane.



FINE. "Eccentric."


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Dromond said:


> I am very proud of the vore threadjack.





Cobra Verde said:


> _Your _hijack?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For just a second when I read this I thought things had gone from bad to worse...





Dromond said:


> I did not say it was MY hijack. I just said I was proud of it. Specifically, my part of it.



Dromond, you're the fucking man, you take credit for whatever you want.


----------



## Dromond

Cobra Verde said:


> It's too late to backpedal, my ego it hath been bruised. I demand satisfaction!
> 
> 
> Scat-porn duel at dawn, right in this thread!!



I think not. The only bodily fluid I approve of in porn is milk.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Dromond said:


> I think not. The only bodily fluid I approve of in porn is milk.



Chocolate milk.


You da man, Dromond.


----------



## m2hammer

CastingPearls said:


> Second!!!!!!!!!!!



Super cute :smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething

Looking a bit tired and wearing no makeup so go easy on me...


My newborn baby cousin Brooklyn getting some snugglin'

:wubu: 

View attachment image_1_50.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Looking a bit tired and wearing no makeup so go easy on me...
> 
> 
> My newborn baby cousin Brooklyn getting some snugglin'
> 
> :wubu:



Very cute picture.


----------



## azerty

Surlysomething said:


> Looking a bit tired and wearing no makeup so go easy on me...
> 
> 
> My newborn baby cousin Brooklyn getting some snugglin'
> 
> :wubu:



Very cute and lovely picture


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, guys. She's the sweetest little thing.


----------



## ODFFA

Surlysomething said:


> Looking a bit tired and wearing no makeup so go easy on me...
> 
> 
> My newborn baby cousin Brooklyn getting some snugglin'
> 
> :wubu:



Looking more than a bit radiant and no makeup necessary, so don't go easy on her 

You both look lovely in that pic, Surly :happy:


----------



## sophie lou

dustin946 said:


> Wow simply beautiful! To think you're here in the OC too!


 you look stunning babe


----------



## Cobra Verde

On the plus side? At least she didn't quote TiffyBabii.


----------



## Surlysomething

:bow:


Haha



Cobra Verde said:


> On the plus side? At least she didn't quote TiffyBabii.


----------



## freakyfred

Surlysomething said:


> Looking a bit tired and wearing no makeup so go easy on me...
> 
> 
> My newborn baby cousin Brooklyn getting some snugglin'
> 
> :wubu:



That's

adorbs.


----------



## SilverShoes

me )) well, I told you I'm shy, but a bottle of champhange works miracles )) 

View attachment IMG_5768-1.jpg


----------



## Tad

Lovely picture, SilverShoes!


----------



## freakyfred

I second that.


----------



## Mordecai

You look quite classy, Silver.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Looking a bit tired and wearing no makeup so go easy on me...
> 
> 
> My newborn baby cousin Brooklyn getting some snugglin'
> 
> :wubu:


Surly, I love this picture. Have my mexican babies. 


SilverShoes said:


> me )) well, I told you I'm shy, but a bottle of champhange works miracles ))



you are lovelier than I imagined.


----------



## edvis

mmmmmm i like that pic :eat2:


JenFromOC said:


> Not sure if I've posted this one before, but I like it, so here ya go lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

edvis said:


> mmmmmm i like that pic :eat2:



Don't let her fool you, she's fucking crazy 

right Jen?


----------



## dharmabean

This is a beautiful picture.



SilverShoes said:


> me )) well, I told you I'm shy, but a bottle of champhange works miracles ))


----------



## corrupted29

SilverShoes said:


> me )) well, I told you I'm shy, but a bottle of champhange works miracles ))



omg, you are beautiful!


----------



## ITheFire

New hat.  

View attachment Indie's Ipod Pictures 1429.JPG


----------



## azerty

ITheFire said:


> New hat.



Great picture. Beautiful smile, very original


----------



## theronin23

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Don't let her fool you, she's fucking crazy
> 
> right Jen?



She's not biting, so I will. Yes. Yes she is. Fucking certifiable. And I mean that in a nurturing, caring way.


----------



## Tad

ITheFire said:


> New hat.



You came back just to show off the awesome hat, right?


----------



## Melian

ITheFire said:


> New hat.



You are ready to do some raving (those hoods are an incredibly popular accessory right now).


----------



## ITheFire

Tad said:


> You came back just to show off the awesome hat, right?



Of course! 



Melian said:


> You are ready to do some raving (those hoods are an incredibly popular accessory right now).



I know. I love them. Especially the spirit hood ones 




azerty said:


> Great picture. Beautiful smile, very original



Why thank you  <3


----------



## ITheFire

Figure I'd do a full body one as well. Halloween costume this year.  

View attachment halloween costume.jpg


----------



## Cobra Verde

ITheFire said:


> Figure I'd do a full body one as well. Halloween costume this year.


Feel free to do more figuring.


----------



## freakyfred

ITheFire you are a total cutie!


----------



## ITheFire

freakyfred said:


> ITheFire you are a total cutie!



Why thank you! <3



Cobra Verde said:


> Feel free to do more figuring.



I just might.


----------



## KittyKitten

Kind of smutty but oh well lol.............


----------



## FatmanScoop201

KittyKitten said:


> Kind of smutty but oh well lol.............



Nice pic


----------



## FatmanScoop201

ITheFire said:


> New hat.



You have nice eyes  and your pretty


----------



## LeoGibson

KittyKitten said:


> Kind of sexy but oh well lol.............



You misspelled sexy, but I went ahead and took the liberty of fixing that for you.


----------



## ODFFA

About to go see a brilliant theatre production with a friend from uni 

View attachment 107047


View attachment 107048


----------



## Sasquatch!

ODFFA said:


> About to go see a brilliant theatre production with a friend from uni
> 
> View attachment 107047
> 
> 
> View attachment 107048



What did you go to see? And was it any good?


----------



## ODFFA

It's an Afrikaans two-person show about an elderly lady that experiences the gradual onset of dementia. At the same time her son is diagnosed with cancer for a second time. It was amazing... and pretty intense.


----------



## Sasquatch!

ODFFA said:


> It's an Afrikaans two-person show about an elderly lady that experiences the gradual onset of dementia. At the same time her son is diagnosed with cancer for a second time. It was amazing... and pretty intense.



Sounds like a delightful thing to sit through. I'm surprised you didn't wear stereotypical mourner's clothing.


----------



## ODFFA

You know, just thought I'd be bright for a change.


----------



## Mordecai

ODFFA said:


> You know, just thought I'd be bright for a change.



That show sounds pretty darned amazing.


----------



## Sasquatch!

ODFFA said:


> You know, just thought I'd be bright for a change.



You're usually dreary and depressing?


----------



## SerenityValkyrie

Sepia photograph of me. 

View attachment 218011_10150274476294517_2121020_n.jpg


----------



## PinkRodery

Bringing this thread back.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Good job! Definitely some cute pics ladies. ;P


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

I'll play! 

View attachment Snapshot_20140928.JPG


----------



## Treach

PinkRodery said:


> Bringing this thread back.



Very lovely!


----------



## Saisha

Great thread to revive!


----------



## freakyfred

PinkRodery said:


> Bringing this thread back.



Aaaa too cute :smitten:


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

View attachment 116719
Feelin' cute and bored! Where's everyone at tonight? Not just here, but everyone in my universe is missing. Probably sleeping! haha


----------



## Deacone

Maximum wtfpout for your general comedy  

View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## Ohio Lady

Caught in the act of eating chocolate by my son. 
View attachment 116746


----------



## snakebite

I like big leeks and I cannot lie 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

PinkRodery said:


> Bringing this thread back.



I'm planning a holiday to Ireland in a year and this makes me look forward to it very much.


----------



## Treach

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm planning a holiday to Ireland in a year and this makes me look forward to it very much.



Right? I'm such a sucker for red hair and glasses. Also: I am jealous of your Ireland plans.


----------

